# The Final Fantasy Thread of PSP still getting ports!



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2012)

*The Final Fantasy Thread of Ultros is in FFXIII-2!*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

sorry but I not know anything about type-0...sorry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

No...actually what are ya talking about anyway...have not been paying attention to thread all week really.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 30, 2012)

You ruined the start of the new thread, Vast. 

You ruin everything.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought that was Esunig?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You ruined the start of the new thread, Vast.
> 
> You ruin everything.



You do not mean that Furious...stop hurting my feelings.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I thought that was Esunig?



*You* ruin everything! YOU!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey, you stupid monkey! Don't put this all on me!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Also, holy shit at this weeks GoT.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2012)

> What I would give for some FF scenes in full CG gorey glory.
> 
> Exdeath's castle formed from the corpses of thousands of Victims
> 
> ...



I'd like to add the following

End of the World and the Opera (FF6)

The awakening of the Weapons

Destruction of Alexandria


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yes nearly forgot

Cecil and Co's slaughtering of Rydia's village.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

wow...no vote for Kefka teraforming the world? Bad job by you, zen...bad job.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

I also don't take recommendations from individuals who's name begins and ends with X.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

kefka teraforming the world not worthy in your eyes? You have no taste now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

These threads end too quickly nowadays....


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the cutoff point for the threads are like 2000 or something now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think the cutoff point for the threads are like 2000 or something now.





yes it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn, there's only a partial english patch for Type-0, the guy who was doing it decided to stop.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 30, 2012)

Been bored of the OOC Thread I regularly post in, so I decided to come back here


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> yes it is.


I see you wuv some Yui-chan.



Death-kun said:


> Damn, there's only a partial english patch for Type-0, the guy who was doing it decided to stop.



There is a reason for that.

Square is in the process of localizing it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 30, 2012)

Threads are going fast.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Threads are going fast.



Because for some reason the thread limits are 2,000 posts now, something this and the RPG thread attains with ease.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Because you guys are all actually spambots.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Shush Zael, b4 you get us in trouble.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 30, 2012)

OT: Microsoft's answer to the Sony Smash Bro's game


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't see Cole Train up in that bitch.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey where is Gears of War?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Final Fantasy I is easy on the GBA.


Too easy. 


I made a shit team of red mages and thieves and rape everything.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Its odd...I can play Phantasy Star II no problem...hell even Phantasy Star I or a bunch of other old school JRPGs, but FFI and II repulses me for some reason. Dunno.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Play phantasy star 3 then you will puke.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy I is easy on the GBA.
> 
> 
> Too easy.
> ...



Well fuck it, at least I can say I've played it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Which Phantasy Star and a main female character with  blue hair?


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Play phantasy star 3 then you will puke.


I did play it already, I liked it. Was definitely....different but I did like it more than the first two. PS4 is just a beast though, the best in the series.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Which Phantasy Star and a main female character with  blue hair?



A main female character with blue hair? I know Rolf had blue hair but that's a dude. Maybe its one of those online focused PS games I don't give a shit about it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe it was a male with Blue hair, I played it on the PSP.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

That's Phantasy Star II's Rolf.

I liked it but the Escape option being downright useless, the high encounter rate, the sudden difficulty spikes, and just the extreme degree of grinding you will end up doing somewhat soured me.

Phantasy Star I was ok but...dungeons. All I got to say. Also...getting lost.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2012)

....I never had to farm or grind in that game. I just went from story point to story point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I did play it already, I liked it. Was definitely....different but I did like it more than the first two. PS4 is just a beast though, the best in the series.


[YOUTUBE]x7AbFYuOIaQ[/YOUTUBE]
I can't forgive the music in that game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Also for you Esura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well fuck it, at least I can say I've played it.



Play the original. 

It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Play the original.
> 
> It's fucking ridiculous.



Goes to castle at the beginning kills everything there.
*shrugs shoulders*
takes a step into the desert dies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

And FF1 is really the easiest NES game.

Difficulty-wise, they rank about like this:

FFI
FFII
FFIII

Chronological. 

However, I think FFIII is slightly easier in certain areas than II, but the last boss makes up for it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also for you Esura.



LOL dance.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ....I never had to farm or grind in that game. I just went from story point to story point.


Possibly because of the extremely high random encounter rate.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]x7AbFYuOIaQ[/YOUTUBE]
> I can't forgive the music in that game.


Music was forgettable in all PS games but PS1 and 4.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also for you Esura.



Who wouldn't want to fuck Rikku?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe I ought to give FFIII another play.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I ought to give FFIII another play.



Maybe you should..maybe...you...should.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Or I should masturbate! 



That seems more relevant to this thread.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Why waste your time with FFIII when you can play IV again? FFIII is meh imo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya know who had a cool voice in FFX

Dona.

She was like a snarky dominatrix.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Man fuck NES FF I. No speed button for the emulator is pissing me off right now. Battles take fucking forever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Man fuck NES FF I. No speed button for the emulator is pissing me off right now. Battles take fucking forever.





Then come with me and revisit FF V!


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know who had a cool voice in FFX
> 
> Dona.
> 
> She was like a snarky dominatrix.


Dona annoyed me at first until the revelation about the Summoner's plight.

Speaking of side characters, I have a thing for Shelinda. It's odd.


----------



## The810kid (May 1, 2012)

So I'm replaying VI at the part where you defend Narshe. I'm remembering how awesome Sabin, Edgar and Cyan are battle wise and why Locke and Celes were my favorite characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why waste your time with FFIII when you can play IV again? FFIII is meh imo.



I have played FFIV like 15 times.

FFIII has only been played twice. And it's just as fun.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

I've never finished FFIII....it was just too boring. FFII and III are doomed to be the black sheep of the family despite the existence of FFXIII and FFXIV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

FFIII on the DS is kind of boring. I never finished it either.

I liked the NES version better honestly. And I finished that one. And I might play that one again.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFIII on the DS is kind of boring. I never finished it either.
> 
> I liked the NES version better honestly. And I finished that one. And I might play that one again.



What makes the NES version better? Curious, as I've never played it nor do I intend to.

My first exposure to FFIII is the DS version and the only thing I liked was Refia and that's because I'm a pervert.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

It was just cooler.

8bit graphics and midi music were charming. The Onion Knights were little and fat and awesome. The game was challenging and fun. The battles were faster than the DS version and more enjoyable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was just cooler.
> 
> 8bit graphics and midi music were charming. The Onion Knights were little and fat and awesome. The game was challenging and fun. The battles were faster than the DS version and more enjoyable.



What was wrong with the DS remake them? They were still little fat children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

I don't know. 

I did manage to get to the very last tower in the DS version so it wasn't bad. I just didn't want to finish since I played the superior NES version. It's just something unquantifiable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 1, 2012)

Let's post covers of FF music like we did a while ago.
\


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Here's a shitty one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXmvdhuz07o[/YOUTUBE] Best FF ever!!


----------



## Furious George (May 1, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Let's post covers of FF music like we did a while ago.


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2012)

by respecting a real woman


----------



## Fraust (May 1, 2012)




----------



## The810kid (May 2, 2012)

Respect the violin.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Respect the violin.



I love my sistas PARTICULAR SONGS COVERED IN THESE VIDEOS.

Been listening to her for a while now. She is very good but her intros are sometimes a bit off and she needs better sound quality. I think I prefer ViolinTay.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

I like Kurinkinton Fox a bit more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

I want to have sex with girls who like Final Fantasy.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

Um...that's not exactly hard to do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to have sex with girls who like Final Fantasy.



Just look for hot cosplayers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

That's not easy to do.


----------



## Fraust (May 2, 2012)

gbritaney is the best. sexy black girl, very rare to me.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> gbritaney is the best. sexy black girl, *very rare to me.*



Very rare to you? Are you sure you live in NYC?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Sexy black girls are very rare. 



Very rare.


----------



## Fraust (May 2, 2012)

I am not attracted at all to black girls, or especially asian girls. Sexy girls of either are rare to me. With my already pickyass nature it makes it even rarer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

My girl is too sexy and I love her personality...


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Don't get me wrong: I've seen lots of hot negresses.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Oh and she is Dominican of course..


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh and she is Dominican *of course*..



Oh yes, of course. Heaven forbid you date outside your race you supremacist.  

All of you are just... Al Sharpton is crying somewhere.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh yes, of course. Heaven forbid you date outside your race you supremacist.
> 
> All of you are just... Al Sharpton is crying somewhere.


 lol, is not that.. why look outside the box when Dominican Women are gorgeous?


----------



## Fraust (May 2, 2012)

Dominicans don't need to go interracial 'cause we have perfect women. That's why black guys love white girls and asians.

:true story


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

I know six dominicans 3 intteracial

1 with another dominican

the other 2 with they cousins

 :truest story ever told.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Dominicans don't need to go interracial 'cause we have perfect women. That's why black guys love white girls and asians.
> 
> :true story


 what this man said!!


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Unabashed racism
> 
> :true story





 I'm black and I've never been inclined to mess with a white girl. Black girls are the best and if you say otherwise you hate freedom.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

I should look around and see if there's any Puerto Rico dirt I can dig up, always helps to be able to shame your fellow West Indians at any interval.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm black and I've never been inclined to mess with a white girl. Black girls are the best and if you say otherwise you hate freedom.


 to be fair Geourge, you do know that we have Black Dominican Women?


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

He probably doesn't even know Dominica is right next to Haiti.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> to be fair Geourge, you do know that we have Black Dominican Women?



Of course I do. I'm always mistaken for a Dominican (check my user profile pic taken when I shaved off all my fur).

Question is do YOU guys know that with all your hateful speeches about black women and your lynch mobs?! 



zenieth said:


> He probably doesn't derp derppity doo dah



Scott Pilgrim is overrated.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

Lawls nice topic guys.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

:allmyuvas


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Of course I do. I'm always mistaken for a Dominican (check my user profile pic taken when I shaved off all my fur).
> 
> *Question is do YOU guys know that with all your hateful speeches about black women and your lynch mobs?*!


 To be honest yet to date a Black woman in this country and it is not because I didn't have the desire to do so.. I don't hate the Black women lets me make that clear...

it is hard for Dominicans to look somewhere else when we have these at home..


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DtkXhmH2vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> To be honest yet to date a Black woman in this country and it is not because I didn't have the desire to do so.. I don't hate the Black women lets me make that clear...
> 
> it is hard for Dominicans to look somewhere else when we have these at home..
> 
> ...



Pfft, half of those girls are black. I rate your video Lies and Deceit/10 

And to counter your point... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Who's the *real* monster here?





Yeah. Think about that one for a sec. 

Anyway, someone think of a cool FF topic soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Pfft, half of those girls are black. I rate your video Lies and Deceit/10
> 
> And to counter your point...
> 
> ...


 lies? lolololol alright


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

Dominicanas are hot

but Brazilians are the baddness


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Brazilians are also fake as exploration in FFXIII if hearsay is to be believed. Lots of cosmetic surgery, manufactured tits and the alike..


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

they also don't really give a shit about you and are really just there for the money

we can go over the faults of every country south of the tropic of cancer, but that wasn't my point now was it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Brazilians are also fake as exploration in FFXIII if hearsay is to be believed. Lots of cosmetic surgery, manufactured tits and the alike..


 really? O_o ..... I like the Women from Greece, if I go international, that would be my first choice..


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> they also don't really give a shit about you and are really just there for the money
> 
> we can go over the faults of every country south of the tropic of cancer, but that wasn't my point now was it?



My bad zenieth, I totally missed your point about Brazilian hotness when I mentioned a common belief that is directly tied into their hotness actually no, I didn't miss your point at all.


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2012)

you missed my point in that I never mentioned anything about their hotness being natural or not, I just said they were hot, I didn't need a commentary on why they were.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

^

Yes, but why do I care that fake tits don't matter to you? On the off-chance they matter to others I thought I would comment. You're not the only one in the thread so why assume that I was exclusively invested in you?

You didn't like what I had to say so you're strangely butt-hurt about it. That's fine. Don't pretend I'm missing the point though.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

*On-topic*:


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

I heard tits, so I came, sup?


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Haha, Lee you didn't hear anything! This a forum so you *read* tits, silly goose! . 

Maybe you're a'lyin'! 

Maybe I'm a'lyin'! 

Maybe I'm a Lion.


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

Something called out to me when I was eating some lunch. It said "NF said something about tits in the FF thread." 

So...I came.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

What is the obsession with Mario Paint anyway? Everything is redone in that on Youtube.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is the obsession with Mario Paint anyway? Everything is redone in that on Youtube.



Well, its not easy to reproduce an entire track with Mario Paint. That little mini-game wasn't exactly made for that. Give em' their props.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 2, 2012)

Why are we talking about race in the FF thread?





We all know we can't compare to the glorious Nippon.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Dominicans don't need to go interracial 'cause we have perfect women. *That's why black guys love white girls and asians.
> *
> :true story


Not as much as the sisters, don't get it twisted.



Furious George said:


> I'm black and I've never been inclined to mess with a white girl. *Black girls are the best and if you say otherwise you hate freedom.*



While I fucked around with a few white girls I overall agree with your sentiment.

Black girls > Blackasians > Asians > all

Lets establish this right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not as much as the sisters, don't get it twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So yeah...fixed


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Almost done with FFIX. Think I'm going to do a lengthy review just for old time's sake.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So yeah...fixed



Latinas are 'ight.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 2, 2012)

Anyone here know how to edit a TVTropes page?


----------



## LMJ (May 2, 2012)

Well right now I am biased since I have someone but DEM BLAZIANS.


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Anyone here know how to edit a TVTropes page?



Not I......


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

Best Uematsu boss track ever...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUjxPj3al5U[/YOUTUBE]

I daresay better than One Winged Angel and Overworld.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Looool, someone was shitting on BD a couple weeks ago, who was it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Never played it myself. It's one of those games I want to play but probably never will unless there's a good Xbox emulator I don't know about.


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2012)

Before I wrote the second part, about purchasing games, I had originally put something like

"I'd like to thank Esuasswipe for allowing me to exert frustration every now and then." lol

<3 broski love. tough love, but it's all love


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

How bout you buy Tera and play it with me and Crazymtf.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2012)

His computer can't handle it.

EDIT: AHA! That's what I should do! Play Dragon's Dogma demo.


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2012)

What stats does a computer need? Not that I'd spend money on an online game.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

I have heard ppl playing this on an 8600 equivalent card from Nvidia. Do you have a dual core processor?


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2012)

Core 2 Duo T9600. 2.80GHz. 3.00GB RAM.

I like my laptop, even though I can get something better for cheap. It's also ugly as fuck, but it's rugged. Kinda like that one chick you wish you could take back.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Ya, that would be able to run it, depending on how shit the gpu is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Adamant soul (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Best Uematsu boss track ever...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUjxPj3al5U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I daresay better than One Winged Angel and Overworld.



I actually have a copy of that game, played it for about an hour and then just didn't get around to playing it again. Would you recommend I play it, have it Star Ocean: The last hope, The Last Remnant and Tales of Vesperia to get around to playing. Which would you all say I play first?


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

No, Blue Dragon is bad.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No, Blue Dragon is bad.



Okay, what makes it so bad if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Fraust (May 4, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia is easily the best out of those. No question. Then I would say Last Remnant since its voice acting is better than Star Ocean, plus it has a couple really awesome characters. The battle system you either hate it, like most people, or actually learn how to use it and realize you can make teams that really never lose.

I played the Blue Dragon demo twice and hated the gameplay so never bothered. Sold Star Ocean right after I reached the second disc, which wasn't even that far in. Just a complete and utter bore, and holy crap that little girl is DEAD. She is as soulless of a doll and monotone of a character that you can ever create in a game. I couldn't take listening to her anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> His computer can't handle it.
> 
> EDIT: AHA! That's what I should do! Play Dragon's Dogma demo.



That'll last you all of three minutes.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I actually have a copy of that game, played it for about an hour and then just didn't get around to playing it again. Would you recommend I play it, have it Star Ocean: The last hope, The Last Remnant and Tales of Vesperia to get around to playing. Which would you all say I play first?



I would say Tales of Vesperia personally. I prefer the cast, the gameplay, and essentially everything else about the game over Blue Dragon tenfold, but Blue Dragon isn't a bad game. Actually...I'm wondering how some people consider it a bad game personally. Its a run of the mill RPG that doesn't do anything outstanding but it is serviceable. Traditional JRPG with a class system akin to FFV. Story so far is simple and characters aren't really annoying or anything...well maybe Marumaro but maybe he'll get better. Maybe something bad happens in the game later in it that makes it bad or something but...its good so far.

Star Ocean: The Last Hope...I would avoid. Gameplay is solid...but that's really all the good I can say about it. Worst dialog I've ever seen in a RPG ever, voice acting is horrible, characters are insufferable, poor save point locations (like, almost hours between one save point and another), and much more. I never played The Last Remnant but its a piece of shit on the 360 from what I heard, PC version is superior.

I'm playing it Blue Dragon right now actually, taking a break from quest grinding in Xenoblade. 

I say Vesperia first, then Blue Dragon, then avoid the rest.


----------



## Fraust (May 4, 2012)

360 Last Remnant isn't bad since you can install the disc now. Before that, goddamn, it was a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Do anyone play FFXI? I'm considering buying it for 360 with all this MMO talk.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Get rusty hearts, I'm low level right now and can use some help.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

I was considering FFXI only because of its 360 version actually. My PC is shit with barely any HDD space and can only play GGPO and doujin shit.

Hell, I don't know if it could even run FFXI.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Sup Dae.

Fuck I only have 9GB worth of free space on my computer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

I need some cake in my system, yui has taught me many things in the past two days.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sup Dae.
> 
> Fuck I only have 9GB worth of free space on my computer.



how much room do you have eaten up?


Mura said:


> I need some cake in my system, yui has taught me many things in the past two days.



Like being fat.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Like being fat.



....So?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sup Dae.
> 
> Fuck I only have 9GB worth of free space on my computer.



You obviously need an external hardrive.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

You can run MMOs off externals?


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2012)

Yep, time for me to upgrade. 

Dang, I wanted to play FFXI for once too. I heard its easier to get into now too cause its easier to level up in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> You can run MMOs off externals?



Yes               .


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2012)

you guys PCs must be as old as mine cause my shit is hitting the five year mark and it's got 300gb


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you guys PCs must be as old as mine cause my shit is hitting the five year mark and it's got 300gb



Yea, 2007.
I HAD a 2010 computer...
When I get another one I guess I can try Frankensteining whats left of them together.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

I plan on getting 2 TB's with a new computer as soon as I can.
Also what in the hell is taking up all of that space? porn?


----------



## LMJ (May 4, 2012)

Pr0nz. Also, every last one of you should go watch the Avengers.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I plan on getting 2 TB's with a new computer as soon as I can.
> Also what in the hell is taking up all of that space? porn?



Fraps: 280gb
Videos: 397gb
DL: 108gb
Documents: 66gb
GAMES: 104gb
Program x86: 224gb
Program: 7.27

Seems about right. There's probably 100-200gb unaccounted for, scattered around my computer.

And not a single drop of porn, surprisingly . I'm not always the only one to use this computer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Fraps: 280gb
> Videos: 397gb
> DL: 108gb
> Documents: 66gb
> ...



Ahh I see that makes more sense.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 5, 2012)

Ya know I might actually play FFXIII again if fucking cheat codes worked on these new fangled consoles.

The game wasn't completely un-fun, just very tedious.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

omg it is back!


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Wait, he will give you a good job if you complete P4, 3 and Xenoblade?


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

I wrote that so wrong. 

Sorry about that, my blood is boiling. I meant to say that even after I accomplish that I wont buy another game until I finish those games.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Well, I am glad to hear that someone who bought a shitload of games will actually play all the games that they purchased. Bout time.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

I was being foolish. Shit will be changing in my life as of now. I gotta take initiative.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

Alright esura, when I bring up a game you better not loathe at the fact you won't get it since your saving for a car and license.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Oh I will, but I'd be alright. My last game will be P4 Arena, and only because I'm trading some games off for it I have no intention of paying for it so it wont fuck with my dough.

My resolve wont waver, I'm usually one track minded. Its how I got this job I'm working in the first place after I graduated from high school and healed my broken ankle for like half a year. Hounded them hard.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

If anything, what I said will strengthen his resolve.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Aight Mura, do that to me. Topic is about Korean Girls. The opposition argument is that I already have a girl and that I shouldn't need another girl, or want another. GO! Strengthen my resolve!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2012)

lol don't got time for that lee. Been slacking on anime today because of rusty hearts so I got some catching up to do. Just wanted to see whats up in here since esura told me the gaming department disappeared overnight.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Nah man, don't be using them tough SAT words and shit. Love, I learned that somewhere. Might have forgot what it meant. 

Or a side note, Esu and Mura go spend 10 bucks and go watch Avengers.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Did you not see my other posts? I'm not going to a damn show. I canceled every preorder for a bunch of games and animes I had but Arena, canceled Netflix, Hulu, all that. Only thing my money is going towards is bills, food, and car. Thats it.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

I was trying to strengthen your resolve...

..........
......
Lol.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2012)

Ok...lets stop saying resolve. This ain't some shonen.


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2012)

I used that word before anime made it lame.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok...lets stop saying resolve. This ain't some shonen.



I don't have the resolve to stop saying resolve BELIEVE IT!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 6, 2012)

^Another word? How about Procure?


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2012)

Procure and Resolve?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2012)

My resolve is wavering therefore my power level is dropping!

Is friendship really this strong?

The might of evil mustn't prevail!

I'm putting everything I've got into this move!

"[Generic Random Insult]!" towards the hero thus showing he is shunned by people and you should feel bad for him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 7, 2012)

I've resolved that Final Fantasy IV has the best FF soundtrack.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Zeromus' theme is boss. It sounds like a villain's theme from some late 80s/early 90s anime. Such dope shit.

FFIV is the true FFI. Series was lame before that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Zeromus' theme is boss. It sounds like a villain's theme from some late 80s/early 90s anime. Such dope shit.
> 
> FFIV is the true FFI. Series was lame before that.



What a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

The word resolve was around before ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass Bleach went and spammed it during every fight.

Also, shut up Esura, FF was still awesome before FFIV.


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Ofc Avengers was awesome. I saw it twice already. Might see it a third time with some different friends. Dat fucking Hulk


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Hulk solos. 

I wanna go see it a second time once my semester is done.


----------



## Esura (May 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The word resolve was around before ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass Bleach went and spammed it during every fight.
> 
> Also, shut up Esura, FF was still awesome before FFIV.



Well, of course we know that but anime kind of reduced the impact of the word to me. Still love anime though.

Also, if you say so. There is a reason they port FFIV more than any other pre-FFVII FF ya know. 

FFI was meh compared to the DQ, FFII is shit, FFIII....meh, but its like Square found something with FFIV. I've only played the game like four years ago so no nostalgia but I can feel the magic oozing from it that I didn't get from the other three.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, of course we know that but anime kind of reduced the impact of the word to me. Still love anime though.
> 
> Also, if you say so. There is a reason they port FFIV more than any other pre-FFVII FF ya know.
> 
> FFI was meh compared to the DQ, FFII is shit, FFIII....meh, but its like Square found something with FFIV. I've only played the game like four years ago so no nostalgia but I can feel the magic oozing from it that I didn't get from the other three.



Well obviously. 

Because they love money. FFI and II have had a hefty amount of ports as well. FFIII is semi-forgotten, but it got a DS remake just like FFIV did. And FFIV went to the PSP (just like I and II did) with the added content added to it ie. The After Years

FFI and DQ were both awesome, FFII is awesome, FFIII is good but not great, IV is great too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (May 7, 2012)

They port 4 because Nomura is legit gay for Kain.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2012)

So kinda interesting trivia I just realized...

Snow might be the tallest FF hero to date. He's 6'7. I think Barret was 6'4 but he's the only tohr one I know of who comes close.

I guess Serah likes 'em big.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So kinda interesting trivia I just realized...
> 
> Snow might be the tallest FF hero to date. He's 6'7. I think Barret was 6'4 but he's the only tohr one I know of who comes close.
> 
> I guess Serah likes 'em big.




Oh....ok...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2012)

Well now I have to find out who the smallest hero was.

Well, not counting the kids.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well now I have to find out who the smallest hero was.
> 
> Well, not counting the kids.



Vivi? He technically is not a kid. if not then Mog or Shantotto


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Who the fuck is Shanotto?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Shanotto?



From FF XI. I only know that since she is in Dissidia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> From FF XI. I only know that since she is in Dissidia.



pretty much Mura here you get this


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Ah, that Shonotto is a cutie though.

Anyways, I noticed Mura is NOW repping K-On! sets after I'm all K-On!-ed out atm. Late.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

Which FF dissapointed you the most? As in, you were hyped, thinking that it would be a good game, but it turned out to be shit?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

FFXIII disappointed me the most. I thought maybe it would be good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Which FF dissapointed you the most? As in, you were hyped, thinking that it would be a good game, but it turned out to be shit?



Oh come on man...really? That is asking for it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2012)

FFXIII. Everyone said 12 sucked and it's one of my favorite games in the series.
I expected the same with 13.

Boy was I wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

FFXII wasn't that  bad. It wasn't as good as, say, FFX though. It is one of the worst ones still.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Which FF dissapointed you the most? As in, you were hyped, thinking that it would be a good game, but it turned out to be shit?


 FFX and FFX-2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, that Shonotto is a cutie though.
> 
> Anyways, I noticed Mura is NOW repping K-On! sets after I'm all K-On!-ed out atm. Late.



I just finished up on the second season so I'm still on the high. Waiting for the movie to come out now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *FFX* and FFX-2



...Get out...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> ...Get out...


 because I didn't like an average FFX? really now? people these days


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> FFX and FFX-2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> because I didn't like an average FFX? really now? people these days



Yes I persecute everyone that does not agree with me. Now get out of here Mal...your taste disgusts me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

Coming off of FFIX, FFX looked shit.

But comparing FFX to FFXII and you have a good game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Coming off of FFIX, FFX looked shit.
> 
> But comparing FFX to FFXII and you have a good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

It's damn true.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's damn true.



You could not be any more wrong.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2012)

Sure I could.

I'd be way more wrong if I said FFX was the best FF ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Yes I persecute everyone that does not agree with me. Now get out of here Mal...*your taste disgusts me*


 FFVI best in the series..


----------



## Velocity (May 8, 2012)

CMX is actually kinda right. I liked FFXII and FFX, but there's no denying that the main Final Fantasy games have taken a dive in quality since FFIX. Even FFXIII, which has the best damn combat system I've ever seen in an RPG, is kinda lame compared to the games with the prerendered backgrounds or sprites.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 8, 2012)

....FFXIII had the best combat?

Well, to each their own I guess. That shit got boring really quick for me. It just makes me wonder where all those haters who bitched about "FFXII playing itself1" went since 2/3 of your party in XIII do actually play themselves and, unlike XII, you have absolutely no control over what actions they take.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure I could.
> 
> I'd be way more wrong if I said FFX was the best FF ever.



Definitely top 3.



Malvingt2 said:


> FFVI best in the series..



You are just saying that an not meaning it.



Velocity said:


> CMX is actually kinda right. I liked FFXII and FFX, but there's no denying that the main Final Fantasy games have taken a dive in quality since FFIX. Even FFXIII, which has the best damn combat system I've ever seen in an RPG, is kinda lame compared to the games with the prerendered backgrounds or sprites.



You say since IX I say since X. The only reason people hate on X for any reason is just because character design.

and lol at XIII combat system. It is just an even lazier version of XIIs with the crappy bonus of if party leader dies it is game over. Ridiculous.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> FFX really let me down... *people should take me seriously *



I am, I just find this situation oddly familiar...no?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> I am, I just find this situation oddly familiar...no?


 no idea of what you are talking about..


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

Maybe Esura shouldn't have hyped himself to kingdom come about FFXII, then he wouldn't have had his hopes smashed into the ground.


----------



## lathia (May 8, 2012)

I feel like SE with and after FFX focused too much on re-inventing their battle systems. Probably for a good reason, too. The amount of work and investment in other key elements was too much considering the platform era. 

There is something about FF1-9 that always drew me in. The worlds spoke to me. The world map (exploring) made my relation to each character that much "real." It also helped me understand and relate to the story better. I look at it as an enhancer. Something that has  obviously banished ever since FFX. I've learned to adapt and enjoy, but I still feel empty.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Velocity said:


> *CMX is actually kinda right.* I liked FFXII and FFX, *but there's no denying that the main Final Fantasy games have taken a dive in quality since FFIX.* Even FFXIII, which has the best damn combat system I've ever seen in an RPG, is kinda lame compared to the games with the prerendered backgrounds or sprites.



No he is not and I can easily deny that. FFX is often the third most loved FF after FFVII and VI. Not only is it hugely popular and successful but its one of the most well received FFs besides a few of the others.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Can you VM me the music collection?



I got the collections from bakabt so you can get it from there. Though both season one and two combined will be 2+ GB.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

Whenever I remember back to when I played FFX I always feel like it went by really quick, like the story wasn't long whatsoever.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Most likely because of the way the game is structured as well as it cuts a lot of the filler the other FFs had that pads the games out.

I love FFX for it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

I don't, I feel like the game went incredibly fast once you started fighting Seymour, and before I knew it I was fighting Sin.


----------



## lathia (May 8, 2012)

_@Esura_

When did I say they didn't re-invent in the past? Too much though? You're joking right? They're all basically the same, and even FFX is basic. However, what speaks to you when you get into X-2, XII, XIII, XIII-2? 

To me it's the battle system. That's the enhancer now. They've switched their formula. That much is obvious. Different times call for different measures. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

lathia said:


> _@Esura_
> 
> When did I say they didn't re-invent in the past? Too much though? You're joking right? *They're all basically the same*, and even FFX is basic. However, what speaks to you when you get into X-2, XII, XIII, XIII-2?
> 
> To me it's the battle system. That's the enhancer now. They've switched their formula. That much is obvious. Different times call for different measures. Don't kid yourself.



LOL no they aren't. Some are more similar than others but they definitely aren't "basically the same" unless them being turn based is all the same to ya. Speak to you? What are you talking about?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

FFX was for me an ok ride with no reward at the end.. I wanted cookies..


----------



## lathia (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL no they aren't. Some are more similar than others but they definitely aren't "basically the same" unless them being turn based is all the same to ya. Speak to you? What are you talking about?



Enlighten me on the differences, please.

What stands out to you when you play the previously mentioned games?


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

lathia said:


> *Enlighten me on the differences, please.*
> 
> What stands out to you when you play the previously mentioned games?



FFII - a traditional turn-based battle system where your characters don't level up, character growth is determined by how much damage you take or how much you attack and whatnot.

FFIII - a traditional turn-based battle system that revamps the character class system of the first one.

FFIV - introduces ATB, eschews classes and the shit in FFII for unique characters with their own abilities.

FFV - uses ATB again and brings back the job system but 10x improved.

FFVI - uses ATB, introduces Desperation Moves, each character has unique abilites, and has Relics.

FFVII - uses ATBs, bring back Desperation Moves as Limit Breaks, and uses the Materia system for growth.

FFVIII - uses ATB, no MP, uses the Junctioning/GF system.

FFIX - haven't gotten too far in it but you gain abilities from equipment. Still ATB but slow as hell.

FFX - no ATB, uses Sphere Grid growth, can switch party members out during fights.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> FFX was for me an ok ride with no reward at the end.. I wanted cookies..



You get no cookies only crap.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

ITT: Esura never got far enough to get Auto-Haste in FFIX.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

I had plans to play FFIX, but it will wait until I finish Xenoblade and maybe Xenosaga. I'm in a Xeno mood right now.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2012)

Oh really?

FFX gave me no crap. It gave me greatness.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> FFX gave me no crap. It gave me greatness.



[YOUTUBE]YKqOeTWPnbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2012)

I liked Tidus. Father issues aside(issues which are reasonable anyway), dude was fun and uplifting.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Oh really?
> 
> FFX gave me no crap. It gave me greatness.



FFX is the good stuff personally. That, FFVII, FFIV, and FFXIII are greatness.

Tidus' father issues were big issues I had with Tidus. He came off as a crybaby to me whenever Jecht was mentioned in the early parts of the game.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFX is the good stuff personally. That, FFVII, FFIV, and FFXIII are greatness.



Esura definitely knows what he's talking about 

Edit: didn't see the second part...

Well, Tidus never came off as a crybaby to me. What his father was doing to him was straight up negligence. I'd hold hard feelings for my father as well if he did the same things Jecht did.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

So even though we are pretty far in this current gaming gen, if SE were to make a XV before the new platform launch, would you want it to continue on the whole HD kinda realistic cut-scenes and visuals 3D wise OR go back and do something Disgaea wise with keeping to the 2D realm old school throwback but in HD?


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So even though we are pretty far in this current gaming gen, if SE were to make a XV before the new platform launch, would you want it to continue on the whole HD kinda realistic cut-scenes and visuals 3D wise OR go back and do something Disgaea wise with keeping to the 2D realm old school throwback but in HD?



Could I get a middle ground or some shit? 

Square can't not focus on quality graphics when it comes to the FF series anymore. For years its what the series has been known for, although Square Enix can definitely take it a bit far sometimes. They should scale down what they do graphically _slightly_ just so it doesn't hinder the development of the rest of the game. Square Enix going back to some Disgaea-level HD shit is lame as hell and I'd swear them off forever. Its ok for NIS to do it since they are smaller and shit but Square knows better than that. They can't be that stupid....or maybe they could I dunno.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

How you gonna scale down slightly? You either have to go hard on the visuals 3D wise, or create a whole new art style for a series. Especially if it is flashy SE. Lol like Okami style.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

You can't write greatness without FFVI...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

It does need a new art style.


----------



## Esura (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You can't write greatness without FFVI...



FFIV always overshadows FFVI for me. I like the characters in 4 better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> FFX was for me an ok ride with no reward at the end.. I wanted cookies..



Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment
Surprise....then disappointment



Lee Min Jung said:


> So even though we are pretty far in this current gaming gen, if SE were to make a XV before the new platform launch, would you want it to continue on the whole HD kinda realistic cut-scenes and visuals 3D wise OR go back and do something Disgaea wise with keeping to the 2D realm old school throwback but in HD?



Oh lord no. They can scale back the graphics a bit for...I do not know...story and character development...improving gameplay.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 8, 2012)

FFX was my childhood... My first Final Fantasy...

Stop insulting it.


----------



## LMJ (May 8, 2012)

You know, tbh X was my first FF as well. It wasn't until after that I played the ones before it.


----------



## zenieth (May 8, 2012)

was my 3rd

it's alright

though I absolutely despise it on an artistic level.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

I was actually fond of FFX's artstyle. In particular I'm fond of Yuna's and Auron's designs. Also Lulu's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

FFX was actually my 7 game in the series I think or 8...I don't remember well..


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2012)

FFIX and FFVII were my first FF games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2012)

VII was my first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2012)

FF II was my first emulator game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

What you people talking about?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2012)

Just talkin' about Shaft.

Specifically the Shaft part of male genitals.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What you people talking about?



People's first FF game that got them into the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

Didn't we talk about that 100 times before? :sleepy


I will do something different:

First FF game I jerked it to: FFIV.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

So, with all this disappointment at the way SE is going. Give me your ideas on how you want FFXV to turn out. From the characters, to story, to setting, to graphics, music direction, type of battle system, etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So, with all this disappointment at the way SE is going. Give me your ideas on how you want FFXV to turn out. From the characters, to story, to setting, to graphics, music direction, type of battle system, etc.


 to be honest I don't have any idea what direction they should take, maybe going back to basic might help but the new breed of fans will hate that. So I dunno...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2012)

I want FFXV to be FFVI-2.


----------



## The810kid (May 9, 2012)

First finally Fantasy's huh. Mine was VII then VIII rented IX but I purchased and beat X before I bought and Beat IX. Next was X-2 then I believe XII was next then the anthology for the Playstation. XIII was last Still haven't played I-IV.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Dat Rikku got dat ass. I would love to hotdog it.

Sophie in my set got a cute little bum too though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2012)

Apparently it was too explicit for PB.

Fuckers.


----------



## Esura (May 9, 2012)

Dude, imgur dat shit.

Once you go imgur, you can't go back to that other shit like PB or imageshack (they keep resizing my damn sets!). I got a plugin where I can right click a pic and auto upload it to my imgur account. Its awesome.


----------



## LMJ (May 9, 2012)

Esunig, get rid of that Xenoblade your mom shit. Just do it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, change it to Xenogears > your mom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

cannibalized some of my newer pc into my older one.
Hopefully it runs better now


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

the Ram, CPU or Video Card?


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

And why would you take from the new pc and put into the old pc?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> And why would you take from the new pc and put into the old pc?



What I could fit in there.
Put 2 more cards in and an extra disk driver.
To bad I couldn't steal a fan for the power converter they have to change things so often so you can't do that...


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Wait, still not getting why you would take your nice, newer pc and take parts out of it, to put into an inferior pc.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Wait, still not getting why you would take your nice, newer pc and take parts out of it, to put into an inferior pc.



It got zapped that's why.
I took what worked.
Was planning to use the power converter from the older pc and all the old parts from the old one.
It just refused to work.
I mean I got it to actually power up, but nothing else and I'm not buying replacement parts.


----------



## LMJ (May 10, 2012)

Ah, that makes sense. What was destroyed when it was zapped?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ah, that makes sense. What was destroyed when it was zapped?



Power converter was fried wouldn't even turn on(no lights nothing).
Tried using the old one.
Wouldn't boot up.
I assume the motherboard got fried since the data on the disk still works along with the recovery.
I would take the video card it has as well, but it simply doesn't fit in the casing.
I mean I COULD get a saw.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

I'm a bit loopy after having to take two computers apart and having the new one not work and then putting everything in the old one.
How many hours was that at once 3? and now I have to make sure everything is working and virus free adding 2-3 more hours.


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esunig, get rid of that Xenoblade your mom shit. Just do it.


Whhhhyy?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah, change it to Xenogears > your mom



...wha...whats a Xehonogears?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 10, 2012)

Those guys are right, Esura.

Replace Xenoblade with  and everything will be alright.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)

Hottest FF Loli?

I would think it's Eiko but didn't FFVI have a loli too? What she look like?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hottest FF Loli?
> 
> I would think it's Eiko but didn't FFVI have a loli too? What she look like?



And now the topic turned to the worst.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)

At least I'm trying to come up with an original on-topic discussion.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Perfect convo for Esunig.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

I think square stays away from lolis surprisingly enough.


----------



## The810kid (May 11, 2012)

whats everbody's favorite underrated tracks here's mine. 



and this kicks the crap out of one wing angel anyday


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)

The second one is indeed unjustly underrated but the first one isn't that underappreciated.

now THIS is underrated.











Best part of the final boss gauntlet in VIII. Loved Griever and that boss theme.

As for some other underrated songs, pretty much the entire FFXII soundtrack. I loved it and yet it always gets ignored.

I'll just pick one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

*ffV- Ancient library*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je0o1yIZn5Y[/YOUTUBE]




*ff VI-searching for friends*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnvZ6Dqv7Ws[/YOUTUBE]




*FF VII-Ancient Forest*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qiqsmrs2-Q[/YOUTUBE]




*FF VIII-The Landing*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v6BtJaBQmo[/YOUTUBE]




*FFIX-Hunter's Chance*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiEoGgnoa8U[/YOUTUBE]




*FF X-**Run*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sodfIVM2ZpU[/YOUTUBE]




FF XII/FFXIII-uh....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)

No tracks in FFXIII are underrated because there are only like five good ones and everyone knows them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> No tracks in FFXIII are underrated because there are only like five good ones and everyone knows them.



I don't...post them. I still have not finished XIII...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Probably my favorite one.

[YOUTUBE]usf3-SD4XyQ[/YOUTUBE]

I got other ones I like too but don't feel like looking for them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I honestly forgot all of the FFXIII music. 

Including that song.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)




----------



## The810kid (May 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> No tracks in FFXIII are underrated because there are only like five good ones and everyone knows them.



XIII's entire soundtrack is unappreciated and underrated in my opinion its my favorite ost.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

So forgettable.




The only thing good about FFXIII was a couple tit shots.


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2012)

The810kid said:


> XIII's entire soundtrack is unappreciated and underrated in my opinion its my favorite ost.



Same here. Hamauzu is a beast.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)

Uh, FFXIII's soundtrack is not underrated.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2012)

This is actually an interesting point I never thought of.

I've never gone searching for this but in the course of my countless hours on YouTube, I've run across a couple FF songs with a 1,000,000+ views.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)




----------



## The810kid (May 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Uh, FFXIII's soundtrack is not underrated.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This is actually an interesting point I never thought of.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2012)

Yea, FF13's soundtrack is hated primarily because the game is hated.

It still has one of the best final boss themes.


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Isn't it time for you to get off work CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

I still got an hour.


You're just counting the minutes until I'm gone, huh?


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Where do you work?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Why? You gonna burn the building down!??!


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

Nah, wanna see what  your profession is or, what you do for a living, other than as that old guy at the entrance of Walmart's that check your receipts and meet you at the door with their 3 foot podium.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

We don't get a podium at my Wal--wait a minute...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2012)

Ultros has eight million trillion songs.

One million trillion for each tentacle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros has eight million trillion songs.
> 
> One million trillion for each tentacle.



All I read was the insane ramblings of an old man with dementia


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2012)

Tidus sees Rikku's  and tries to impress her with his athletic accomplishments and dancing skills.


----------



## zenieth (May 13, 2012)

I liked the thought of Tidus and Rikku, felt more natural if you will.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2012)

Yeah when you get that scene in Guadosalam where you either talk to lulu or Rikku, I make sure to get it with Rikku and choose the option that she's more my type.


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

What if FFX had player choices like Mass Effect did. .


----------



## zenieth (May 13, 2012)

It'd be terrible because like 13-2 Square don't know shit bout branching stories.


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

Oh, never knew there were branching stories in FFXIII-2. So what if we gave FFXV to Bioware or CD Projekt?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

then it would be mass witcher 

really, square just needs to put their A list team on a numbered title again. Put the type zero team on Final Fantasy 15 or some shit. Or bring back cavia to write the script atleast. Fuck, they've got good people in that company but so many elements under utilized because they want to stick with shitty people like Toriyama and company to make their games over and over again


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

How bout they take all the protags from the previous FF and use them as possible recruiting protags in FFVX. Maybe have a less convoluted plot line cuz of all that crazy shit, and make a new story line from it. And have all the 2nd tier protags from the other game as assists or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Then we'd just have kingdom hearts or dissidia, EFF THAT


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

Nope, said w/o the overly complex timeline story shit. And not like Dissidia's battlestyle either, ain't a fighter. We would have the choice of choosing Turn Based or ATB style like FF12.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

It sounds unappealing in general. If we already have KH and dissidia, another game where main final fantasy characters meet up seems very boring


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2012)

Cuz you know they gonna fuck up XV, might as well go all out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

:/ well we don't know for sure...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2012)

I'd love a version of FFX where I could Romance Wakka.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2012)

And then in FFXIII I could totally get Lightning and Hope together because apparently some people thought they were shipping material.

Ya know, in spite of the fact it was abundantly clear their relationship was just that of a surrogate mother and son. 

HopexVanille forever.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 13, 2012)

SerahXNoel shippers are kinda worse IMO. Mainly because of the fact that these two do not exhibit any sort of romantic feelings about each other so shipping them together on that fact alone is facepalm worthy... Not to mention that she'd be cheating on Snow, which is absolutely wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Personally, i thought all of the relationships romantic and otherwise in FF13 were very drab, boring or over-dramatic.

Snow and Serah's relationship i thought was especially annoying because we don't actually know anything about these characters before the game shoves it into our faces that they have a romantic relationship. Before the game even starts. Considering that it doesn't progress or advance or even change at all from the beginning to the end, its just not very well done in general. But i could say the same about a lot of things in 13(and 13-2)


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, i thought all of the relationships romantic and otherwise in FF13 were very drab, boring or over-dramatic.
> 
> Snow and Serah's relationship i thought was especially annoying because we *don't actually know anything about these characters before the game shoves it into our faces that they have a romantic relationship*. Before the game even starts. Considering that it doesn't progress or advance or even change at all from the beginning to the end, its just not very well done in general. But i could say the same about a lot of things in 13(and 13-2)



Actually, FFXIII drops you right into the world then slowly expound on the characters and the world instead of explaining the world and the characters from the get go at the beginning. There is a word for this type of narrative style I remember reading about but I forgot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

I am well aware of that story device. My point is that it wasn't well done in my opinion. Very poor. The characters themselves made me even less interested


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2012)

The world-building in XIII was awful.

The lack of towns was a big reason for this.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

Didn't help that the world didn't seem to have any sort of semblance.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 14, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII-2: Requiem of the Goddess DLC Trailer

[YOUTUBE]Pvvq_yaTf8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

boy that trailer...


sure was shitty


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

XIII & Shit do go well together i suppose. 

So i rented XIII just a month ago out of boredom again, and suprise i stopped after the beginning of chapter 3 since the only things that kept me going were Lightning, Sazh, and maybe Vanille.

Otherwise i hated Snow, his gameplay, and everything else for that matter (besides chocobos).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2012)

I always liked Snow.

It was Lightning who dragged down the game for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

I was empathetic with Hope, though i started liking him more when he held a knife to use against Snow, including the other time when he made an explosian at that top building and had Snow to his clutches  Though my dreams were pretty much shattered after Snow saved him in the end.  Though i knew it was gonna happen lol.

Don't forget Barthandulus.  And what is up that purple-feather haired villain in XIII-2? Worse villain design I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## zenieth (May 14, 2012)

It's not seymour thus it's not the worst.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

Who's Seymour? 

*clicks for an image of said-character*

:rofl :rofl :rofl

Ok he's probably in 2nd place but XIII's design is still awful.


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2012)

Nah, Seymour for sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 14, 2012)

Ok, both sucks donkey kongs of mega-circle jerks offs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> boy that trailer...
> 
> 
> sure was shitty


That's all there is gameplay wise the rest are cutscenes along with QTE and to add insult to injury you lose even when you win.
Some DLC huh?


zenieth said:


> It's not seymour thus it's not the worst.



At least Seymour has that worst thing going for him.
Kind of like Esua


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And what is up that purple-feather haired villain in XIII-2? Worse villain design I've ever seen in my life.



This is a problem i had with FFXIII-2 as well. The completely neck snapping nature of the plot devices. The storyline has zero percent to do with Final Fantasy 13 in the first place besides a few of the characters. Nothing carries over at all, none of the themes, none of the developments or predicaments.

Its like Square enix just saw the ending of 13 without playing the rest of the game, and then said "fuck it, let's add time travel". 

It didn't make any sense. But i said the same thing about X-2 as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Yea square don't make sequels just because you are out of ideas.


----------



## The810kid (May 15, 2012)

New topic idea fav villain. No thats been did. Ok Favorite evil empire/organization. The Shinra and the Yevon Religion are my answers.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

favorite evil organization

HMMMMMMMMM

FUCKING HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 15, 2012)

Archadian Empire followed by Yevon.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 15, 2012)

why is xiii-2 getting so many dlc's omg isn't there enough already



Zaelapolopollo said:


> HopexVanille forever.



this though omg <3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> why is xiii-2 getting so many dlc's omg isn't there enough already
> 
> 
> 
> this though omg <3



Don't worry though, this DLC is the last one.....hopefully.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

I can't honestly say Yevon because in all truth that church was as incompetent as villainous organizations get, hell I can barely call it legitimately villainous. Based on corrupt principles and corrupt sure, but the incompetence of the few that actually knew anything just sinks any kind of threat they possessed.


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2012)

inb4 Final Fantasy XIII-3 announced at E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

Don't give me nightmares krory


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't worry though, this DLC is the last one.....hopefully.



It is officially the last one. They ending it off with a bang with Lightning's Story DLC.

I haven't played it yet but...I heard its dope (Serah cry black tears....yum). Wish I could buy it but I need this new laptop asap before this current computer kick the bucket.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 15, 2012)

i have even more reason to fear the DLC .


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

So what you gonna get first, car or laptop?


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Why do you fear the DLC?


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So what you gonna get first, car or laptop?



Laptop, since I can actually afford that like right NOW!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't give me nightmares krory



[YOUTUBE]DuDQKMvuXa4[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds like it will happen.
parts 1-3 are on youtube, but don't expect to find part 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

Great, how i am looking forward to more milking of this terrible franchise within a franchise  let 13 die i say! Come up with something else for once!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 15, 2012)

Or better yet, crap on every other new FF projects besides Versus XIII so that we won't have to suffer with even more milked-money grubbing titles. 

As for my favorite Organization........does Shinra technically count?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Laptop, since I can actually afford that like right NOW!



Show me the laptop you wanna get.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Show me the laptop you wanna get.



HP AMD Dual-something with Windows 7 and HD LED something or something for $350 from Best Buy.

Although my eyes were on this Acer laptop too, which is pretty much 100 bucks cheaper at Target.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Nope, wrong answer. Don't go with AMD. Go with Intel for sure.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2012)

versus XIII?

never heard of it.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nope, wrong answer. Don't go with AMD. Go with Intel for sure.



But none of the cheap laptops I'm considering says Intel.

What's wrong with AMD?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Unless you want a shit processor Esu, then by all means get AMD.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This is a problem i had with FFXIII-2 as well. The completely neck snapping nature of the plot devices. The storyline has zero percent to do with Final Fantasy 13 in the first place besides a few of the characters.* Nothing carries over at all, none of the themes, none of the developments or predicaments.*
> 
> Its like Square enix just saw the ending of 13 without playing the rest of the game, and then said "fuck it, let's add time travel".
> 
> It didn't make any sense. But i said the same thing about X-2 as well.



That's what I dislike about it as well... They should've made the plot focus on saving Vanille and Fang from their crystal slumber.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

I see you guys are talking FF.

I thought this was the reason to get skype but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sDqavNe0VQ4[/YOUTUBE]
The best FF rpg.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Make it 400 and you can get an Intel chip processor.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Hey ranger, didn't you post that in the other thread? 

Also, I heard that the single player camp in that game kinda sucked.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Make it 400 and you can get an Intel chip processor.



Not trying to spend that much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2012)

it has slow motion, you can't get any better than that.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Like link me to some ads of some cheap shit.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

What bout spending 400 and having a 50 dollar mail in rebate then?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hey ranger, didn't you post that in the other thread?
> 
> Also, I heard that the single player camp in that game kinda sucked.



Nope.avi
You have a bad memory.
Not that there is anything of worth to post in this thread following the theme.


Esura said:


> Like link me to some ads of some cheap shit.



Just get a video card.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What bout spending 400 and having a 50 dollar mail in rebate then?



Can't spend what I don't have.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

i3 processor, 6 gb of ram and 500gb hdd, fucking good deal.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Or if you can't get that badass deal then


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2012)

Lee, why ain't you on skype? I got shit I wanna talk about to you.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

that one is 350 too, but AMD.

I am getting on now son.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Here you go Esua just what you need.


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Never trust 3D!!!!!


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

Oooo...I might see if my bro is down to driving out a bit to Microcenter.

I like the one on the top. So Lee, sifu of the CPUs, tell me which is more powerful,  or the one I was originally set on getting?

So...how does Skype works?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 15, 2012)

The fuck am I looking at? An engine?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> The fuck am I looking at? An engine?



It's a computer that can drive you to work.
Costs about 3,000 I think..


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Actually...I'm not. I'm not too tech savvy actually which is why I asked which is better.



The one I showed you is better. Intel always > AMD. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


>



Holy fuck look at the heatsinks/cooling unit. Holy fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Heat sinks are cheap.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy fuck look at the heatsinks/cooling unit. Holy fuck.


Are you talking about the over 2000$ graphics card fans?


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2012)

Ya dat fan too. Not talking bout the price but look at how it is designed. Holy Fuck. But it is damn stupid, cuz no games right now would even utilize the full potential of that card. Lol, maybe if yo uhad like 5 3d monitors all playing Skyrim or Batman AC maxed out. lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya dat fan too. Not talking bout the price but look at how it is designed. Holy Fuck. But it is damn stupid, cuz no games right now would even utilize the full potential of that card. Lol, maybe if yo uhad like 5 3d monitors all playing Skyrim or Batman AC maxed out. lol



Nah it's good, by the time there is a game for it should be cheaper.

You probably  could.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

*Nomura: New Titles Take Priority Over Final Fantasy VII Remake*



> Famitsu has an anniversary feature on Final Fantasy VII this week, complete with an interview with character designer Tetsuya Nomura.
> 
> In the interview, Nomura admits that there is much desire for a Final Fantasy VII remake. However, the focus is now on making new titles, he says. They're working to make these new games match or even top Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

So.....FFXV he is working on? Cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Don't make new titles remake FF7.
And while you are doing that come up with good ideas for new titles.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

So FFXV is next to come out, right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

I'm sure FF XIII-3 is coming out next.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

OH ya, shit, forgot bout that. You could be right.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

I want a FFXIII-3. I liked FFXIII-2.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Inb4 "Typical Esu post"


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

FFXIII-2 was really fun and I enjoyed it almost 100% of it. Fuck Academia though, all of the Academias, 'especially Academia 400AF and the horrible, horrible broken spawning of fucking monsters every nanosecond in tight corridors and whatnot. Also, loading is too damn long in Historia Crux.

I like like 95% of the game.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Still Inb4 "Typical Esu post"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I want a FFXIII-3. I liked FFXIII-2.


Who doesn't love a once great company falling so far?


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who doesn't love a once great company falling so far?



Almost good enough, but

Inb4 "Typical Esu post"


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who doesn't love a once great company falling so far?



Irrelevant as long as I'm enjoying their games. I can dwell on what they have done or I can just accept what they have given me right now. If I didn't like it I'd just wouldn't give a darn about them. If I like them, I really don't care about the company "falling".


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Almost good enough, but
> 
> Inb4 "Typical Esu post"


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

OH ya, she has a new design now! Dat new series coming out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Almost good enough, but
> 
> Inb4 "Typical Esu post"



Leave those to Krory and Zen.
They are much better at it.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Wait, is that Bianca?


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Pokemon Black 2 and White 2.



And yes that's an older Bianca, She gives the new MCs their starters. Cheren is a Gym Leader.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Nintendo seem to have the videos on Youtube of this on lockdown. People are speculating that B2W2 might have an anime opening ala Tales of series after this promo.

And I agree. Let Pokemon get bloody!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

So, a lucario,Arcanine,and emboar.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Holy fuck, why can't there be an anime like this? . Holy fuck, is that Elesa? Why only for game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So, a lucario,Arcanine,and emboar.



Well now you have to get those pokes.
Canon and all


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Cynthia wasn't in Black and White, was she?


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Makes sense considering how many bred and released pokemon I made.
> And you couldn't beat cynthia?
> Levels ones can beat her.


It spices up the game a bit too.

Level ones can beat her only if they are set up properly.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Cynthia wasn't in Black and White, was she?



....yeah. You didn't know that? You have to beat the game first to be able to challenge her. She is in one of those cities on the other side of Unova that's locked off to you before you beat the game.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

I remember doing Rematch with some E4 people or summin like that.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Alder...I like him but he is one of the weaker champions in the series so far.

1. Cynthia
2. Blue
3. Lance
4. Alder
.
.
.
.
.
100. Wallace/Steven (both shit)


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

BUT DAT RED


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

But that goes without saying though. Its fucking RED dude! The most powerful Pokemon trainer in Kanto and Johto (Gold beating Red? Bah humbug!)!

Cynthia got that swag though. Also, being the first female champion that's mighty hot to boot with a cool roster of Pokemon also makes her a beast.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Most Hate Pokemon award goes tooooooooooo:


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Zubat and Geodude. GTFO of my fucking FACE!


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

OMG YES!   Fucking ZUBAT and GEODUDE!!! GTFO.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

*Nomura, Kitase and Nojima Discuss Final Fantasy VII's Development
*



> As part of a Final Fantasy VII 15th anniversary feature, Weekly Famitsu posted interviews with Tetsuya Nomura, Yoshinori Kitase and Kazushige Nojima. Here's a sampling of what the three FFVII VIPs had to say, via .
> 
> *Yoshinori Kitase*
> When it was decided that the game would be 3D, they looked at either having sprite-based characters or polygon-based characters. The sprite-based character idea was originally the more popular of the two, but they ended up going with the polygons because it would allow them to better express character movement.
> ...


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

I like that link under FFVII15. Lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2012)

Don't even bring up 7  there's no point. They can afford to shit out another HD remaster of FFX but no FF7 remake  It'll just get me angry


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Well I'd say a remaster is a lot more easier to do than a remake. Obviously if they remade VII there is going to be a lot of changes to the game. X not so much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2012)

Well they remake 1 2 3 and 4 as well  so why not 7?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

VII is definitely more popular than those four and they didn't do much to change those games and they were all on the PSP. A lot more work to make a game for the PS3 which is where VII would go in my opinion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

why remake 7 when 6 is a better game?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why remake 7 when 6 is a better game?



Popularity Mal, popularity.

A lot more outcry for VII than VI.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Man when 7 get remake for the 3DS I can't wait for the fans to rage!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man when 7 get remake for the 3DS I can't wait for the fans to rage!!



Dammit I don't want that, don't jinx it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2012)

why don't you just remake both of them? I mean i say 7 because it was my gateway FF, and i enjoyed AC and CC(CC even better than the original game TBH), but there should be a sprucing up of older entries of they are going to start going down that path in the first place, X i can understand doesn't need a remake cause its for PS2 and only 10 years old, but the older games would need something more.

6 would probably go on Vita though and in 2D like the earlier ones, 7 being the advent of 3D graphics would have to be a more fully fleshed out title.

And whenever they would even get to the point to do a remake, i don't think it would be in this generation anyhow, so it would be on PS4


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Dammit I don't want that, don't jinx it.


 There is a rumor that is coming to the 3DS..



Inuhanyou said:


> why don't you just remake both of them? I mean i say 7 because it was my gateway FF, and i enjoyed AC and CC(CC even better than the original game TBH), but there should be a sprucing up of older entries of they are going to start going down that path in the first place, X i can understand doesn't need a remake cause its for PS2 and only 10 years old, but the older games would need something more.
> 
> *6 would probably go on Vita though and in 2D like the earlier ones, 7 being the advent of 3D graphics would have to be a more fully fleshed out title.*
> 
> And whenever they would even get to the point to do a remake, i don't think it would be in this generation anyhow, so it would be on PS4


 I doubt anything is going to happen in Vita.. We have to wait and see how Vita does in this holiday..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> There is a rumor that is coming to the 3DS..
> 
> I doubt anything is going to happen in Vita.. We have to wait and see how Vita dopes in this holiday..



Well japan is going to be pushing vita hard eventually, its not as if sony is going to let it die, and psp has to drop off sometime(when sony convinces enough developers to jump ship and discontinue development on PSP)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> There is a rumor that is coming to the 3DS..



Well fuck, hope that rumor is false.

I would laugh though if an announcement for VIII to be remade comes before VII. Nothing indicating that of course but since VIII was my first FF than I would fangasm like no other.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Well fuck, hope that rumor is false.*
> 
> I would laugh though if an announcement for VIII to be remade comes before VII. Nothing indicating that of course but since VIII was my first FF than I would fangasm like no other.


 no screw you. I hope the rumor is correct.. The internet would just exploited.. I want to see that..


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2012)

The only FF that deserves a remake is Tactics.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they remake 1 2 3 and 4 as well  so why not 7?


Because a remake of 7 on the PS3 (the console choice everyone is clamouring for) will be a monumental task.



Mura said:


> Well fuck, hope that rumor is false.
> 
> I would laugh though if an announcement for VIII to be remade comes before VII. Nothing indicating that of course but since VIII was my first FF than I would fangasm like no other.


Why hope it is false? It'll be a remake that would still look 10x better than the original and it seems to be the only realistic avenue for a FFVII remake at this point, which they don't seem too thrilled to be doing right now either going by that anniversary interview.

At this point I think people should just let the FFVII remake stuff go. This gen is slowly coming to a close, they haven't released Versus nor KHIII for console, hell they barely developed and released any game for consoles. 


Krory said:


> The only FF that deserves a remake is Tactics.


And here we go...


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

so Esu, if ffx remaster came out next week would u break into your piggy bank too? killing your resolve?


----------



## The810kid (May 16, 2012)

FFVII's my favorite but I really don't want a remake but those bastards would get my money if they did. Which makes me wonders how would they do the battle system. I like XIII and never had a problem witht he battle system but I want square to come up with a battle system simialr to older titles with the faster pace of XIII's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2012)

I JUST WANT A FUCKING FF VII REMAKE DAMMIT!!!!

THEN VIII

THEN IX!!!

THE MOST POPULAR FF GAMES IN THE SERIES!!!...WELL NOT VIII BUT YOU GUYS GET WHAT I MEAN!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I JUST WANT A FUCKING FF VII REMAKE DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> THEN VIII
> 
> ...



VIII is popular.....for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2012)

Yeah well still...give me my damn VII remake already. That will be the best descion they will have made since hding X. They would be on a roll!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 16, 2012)

i'm sure you'll get your VII when you go back to being Vasto [!! yay he's changing it back  ~] 

my friend argued with me saying that XIII-2 is better than IX. 
wounded. badly.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> so Esu, if ffx remaster came out next week would u break into your piggy bank too? killing your resolve?



....you are going to fuck with me all day about this eh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i'm sure you'll get your VII when you go back to being Vasto [!! yay he's changing it back  ~]
> 
> my friend argued with me saying that XIII-2 is better than IX.
> wounded. badly.



Your friend had to hear the truth. Being brutal was the only option after such a stupid remark.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Your friend had to hear the truth. Being brutal was the only option after such a stupid remark.



I would say FFXIII-2 is better than every part I've played of FFIX before I dropped it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W7-AJZj4gEc[/YOUTUBE]

Well.....fuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

You remember Snow's best move sovereign fist from XIII right? That was him putting it to good use. Apparently you can get XIII-2 lightning as a monster as well.

The fight against snow is the DLC that just came out with the lightning DLC.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zgdgW9QvQa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2012)

Gilgamesh had that fight won before any of the other contestants even go there. also...



ATMOS WEAPON!!!!!!:WOW


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 17, 2012)

Wait, XIII-2 Gilgamesh uses guns?

This is non-canon bullshit I say.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Wait, XIII-2 Gilgamesh uses guns?
> 
> This is non-canon bullshit I say.



Nope canon trololololo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Wait, XIII-2 Gilgamesh uses guns?
> 
> This is non-canon bullshit I say.



He uses guns when not serious and switches to swords when serious.


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2012)

I like how that trailer makes it look like Snow and Lightning are the ones going through the gauntlet

aka fucking stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2012)

Wait, I don't get that. Wouldn't them going through the gauntlet of bosses be awesome?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I like how that trailer makes it look like Snow and Lightning are the ones going through the gauntlet
> 
> aka fucking stupid.



wait what really!?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2012)

Goddam the opening to XIII-2 is just the worst anime ever.

It's like Advent Children only the action sucks and there's no good music.
Also Lightning isn't as good looking as Cloud.


And what's up with Serah's menu image? I don't like the way she's looking at Noel. You've got Snow, you don't need the loser with the Sora pants or whatever.

I do like the response options though. If that's a frequent thing I might play this game. maybe.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2012)

Did you just rag on the opening of FFXIII-2? What? If that's like a bad anime I want to see a good one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Did you just rag on the opening of FFXIII-2? What? If that's like a bad anime I want to see a good one.



Do you have to pay to be on GAF Esura?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Goddam the opening to XIII-2 is just the worst anime ever.
> 
> It's like Advent Children only the action sucks and there's no good music.
> Also Lightning isn't as good looking as Cloud.
> ...



You are a Final Fantasy fan...and unfortunately that means you have to see the story to it end...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2012)

I will see it to the end. I just won't waste money or time on playing it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 21, 2012)

"Andrew ______ says: FFXIII-2 is the best Final Fantasy."

wtf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> "Andrew ______ says: FFXIII-2 is the best Final Fantasy."
> 
> wtf.



Whomever this Andrew character is is clearly crazy. Never talk to him again, Brightly.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 21, 2012)

I asked him if he'd played before XIII.




He said no
T________T.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I asked him if he'd played before XIII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2012)

She actually met him while she was taking a walk. He lived in a cardboard box and she didn't have any money or food but she wanted to help him out some way. The only thing she had on her was a copy of XIII-2 which she had been intending to shoot and bury in a shallow grave. 

She thus gave it to this impoverished, starving and homeless man who had no other earthly possession. And this is why he think it's the best.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 21, 2012)

Jesus christ, give it a rest already guys, we all know you hate FFXIII-2 as much as the average jew hates Hitler, no need to talk about it once again.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2012)

I don't hate it. I was just dogging on the opening.

Truth be told, I kinda want to play it now. Granted, I kinda just want to play a new JRPG period.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 21, 2012)

3 games I've yet to play but have been meaning to buy since their release yes my family still forbids video games stfu:

-- Skyrim
-- FFXIII-2
-- Diablo III

pretty sure we all know what I want to play most. 
but seriously my family is so sad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> 3 games I've yet to play but have been meaning to buy since their release yes my family still forbids video games stfu:
> 
> -- Skyrim
> -- FFXIII-2
> ...



No idea....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 21, 2012)

Diablo III >>>>>>> XIII-2





so that .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Diablo III >>>>>>> XIII-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought it would be skyrim since it has been out the longest of the 3.


----------



## Esura (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Do you have to pay to be on GAF Esura?



Um...no...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 21, 2012)

I haven't played an MMO in forever so for now, it'd be Diablo . FF MMO's don't really appeal to me either lmao


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 21, 2012)

Ya know what's a good game?

Grand Theft Auto III.

There should be a GTA-styled FF game where you run over people with Chocobos, kill hookers with Firaga and just generally have some fun as opposed to that tired "save the world" bullshit. I mean, every FF hero ever actually helped the villains fuck over the world so they should just be honest and do it intentionally for once.


----------



## Esura (May 22, 2012)

Nope, I want to be the chosen one of fate to save the world. After all these years I'm still not tired of that type of stuff and I never will be.

Save the Cheerleader Princess, SAVE THE WORLD!!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know what's a good game?
> 
> Grand Theft Auto III.
> 
> There should be a GTA-styled FF game where you run over people with Chocobos, kill hookers with Firaga and just generally have some fun as opposed to that tired "save the world" bullshit. I mean, every FF hero ever actually helped the villains fuck over the world so they should just be honest and do it intentionally for once.



Actually, I think there's a GTA mod where you can change the character's skin to that of a Final Fantasy character... That's the closest you can actually get to GTA-styled FF game.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 22, 2012)

Anyone played or looked up the new Lightning DLC? More specifically got the secret ending to it. Let's just say those who didn't want XIII-2 are going to be extra pissed when they see it because it does everything except outright say there is going to be a XIII-3 and I don't mind. Would have been stupid as hell to let it end like it did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QNX_AIwePW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 24, 2012)

In XIII-3 you can get the  special Square Executive DLC where you have to do a blowjob minigame while they throw words at you like "DARKNESS" and "TIME TRAVEL" because, quite frankly, at this point it's just apparent they can't write and they just want you to suck them off.

Also the DLC is $10.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 24, 2012)

Omigod XIII-3 has Sephiroth DLC111 I can actually have Sephiroth from Advent Children in my party!!!

...but you had him in your party in FFVII.

Who cares1 That game was so ugly I didn't actually play it. I just watched AC and man is he a hunk!

Omigod!!!1 XIII-3  Rydia DLC! She'll moan provocatively for you during every summon and during the eidolon's finisher she'll li9terally orgasm all over the screen!!

All this DLC is available for the low low price of your soul and any credibility.


----------



## Kishido (May 24, 2012)

XIII-3 will be Versus... Noctis will be renamed into Noel and search for a way to bring back Serah and Lightning in this future.

You heared it here first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2012)

why does youtube videos not show up on NF anymore...for me. Is it because I am using chrome?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2012)

I use chrome and they work fine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2012)

Then I do not have the foggiest idea why mine are not working unless I am on youtube.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 24, 2012)

Also the main character of XIII-3 will be Serah who is also now a super god bitch because Mary Sue bullshit ensures that the main character has to become all powerful.

Seriously, of all the PCs, Lightning is the last one that deserved godlike powers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Sazh should have been the final villain that gained godlike powers so he can save his son.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also the main character of XIII-3 will be Serah who is also now a super god bitch because Mary Sue bullshit ensures that the main character has to become all powerful.
> 
> Seriously, of all the PCs, Lightning is the last one that deserved godlike powers.



And just why is that? If you were Etro surely you would want to pick the strongest of the main cast to become your bodyguard wouldn't you? That is what I thought. Lightning deserved it more than anybody else in the game, or would you suggest she pick Sazh and have the old man get dominated when Caius showed up. NO ONE ELSE except maybe Fang could have held their own against Caius the way Lightning did even with the godlike power boost Etro could give them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

What i hate about this series the most(FF13) is that it no longer has anything whatsoever to do with 13  the premise has just been moved so far from the down to earth nature of "we've gotta overturn the corrupt government to clear our names" its comical.

There's no consistency in the narrative whatsoever.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What i hate about this series the most(FF13) is that it no longer has anything whatsoever to do with 13  the premise has just been moved so far from the down to earth nature of "we've gotta overturn the corrupt government to clear our names" its comical.
> 
> There's no consistency in the narrative whatsoever.



You mean besides that the main theme of FF13 was that it was a battle against fate. Yes they fought the government but when it really came down to it, they were really fighting against fate itself and in that respect 13-2 kept the theme except in 13-2 they failed to defeat their fate. Well until 13-3 anyway (and there better be one).


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

That's stretching it a lot and sounds a lot more one dimensional and uninspired than it actually outta be  Of course coming from Toriyama you might be right


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's stretching it a lot and sounds a lot more one dimensional and uninspired than it actually outta be  Of course coming from Toriyama you might be right



Sure it is cliche but I really liked how they pulled it off in the game, what with all the horrible the shit pretty much every character went through and the emotional turmoil it caused then to see them just say. "Fuck fate, we'll kick its ass." was very refreshing. I don't  know maybe it is just me but I like XIII and XIII-2 and I'll like going head to head with the gods themselves in XIII-3 when we fix the world. I hope the now mortal Caius gets an epic final stand battle against the party in XIII-3. (which will most likely be Lightning, Noel, Snow, Hope, Sazh, Fang and Vanille since all of them are alive)

God now I'm really hyped for XIII-3 and they haven't announced it yet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2012)

Inbeforepeoplegettiredofff13bashingbutreallyitisnotbashingjustconstructivecritisism


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Its too late


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2012)

They were fighting fate (the fal'Cie)  in XIII so it's really lucky a superior determiner of fate (Etro) came along and saved all their asses.

So...what's the moral of the game again?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> They were fighting fate (the fal'Cie)  in XIII so it's really lucky a superior determiner of fate (Etro) came along and saved all their asses.
> 
> So...what's the moral of the game again?



Not to give up when fate deals you a bad hand. Yes Etro had to step in at the end but it doesn't change the fact that had they (the l'cie) not decided to stand against fate the world would have been destroyed then. Funny thing is Etro doing that screwed herself over since it would indirectly lead to the events of the second game and thus her death. I don't care how many people disagree but I can't wait for XIII-3 when they decide to make it, you can make as many ridiculous predictions or bad jokes about it as you want but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

The moral of the game was "fire toriyama" 

Really, you can look forward to whatever you want, but the fact of the matter is, the XIII saga has been middling at best


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The moral of the game was "fire toriyama"
> 
> Really, you can look forward to whatever you want, but the fact of the matter is, the XIII saga has been middling at best



That is your opinion, not a fact. It doesn't matter how many people agree with you on it, it's still an opinion regardless.


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2012)

XIII-3 will be even more worse. They should release a final 5 minute DLC explaining everything and put a nail into the coffin to this entry


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2012)

considering the reception of FF13, which you can quantify, it's a bit more than an opinion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait for XIII-3, the fight at the end of XIII-2 was so epic and Lightning's DLC made me want more. Don't care what any naysayers say, love this series.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> Can't wait for XIII-3, the fight at the end of XIII-2 was so epic and Lightning's DLC made me want more. Don't care what any naysayers say, love this series.



I'm with you on that one. I mean there is still plenty of stuff they can use for the third game, specifically the other gods Hallowed Pulse and Lindzei, there's Caius still being alive. The original goddess Muin (whom I think will revive Serah when the party finds her) and let's not forget the Maker (Buniverzel) who will most likely wake up due to all the souls that died in the end of XIII-2 'cause isn't that exactly what the fall of Cocoon would have done, minus the whole flood the world with Chaos part. It's going to be a battle of Divine proportions I'll tell you that.

I feel like playing through XIII and XIII-2 now though I am busy playing Lost Odyssey damn it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm with you on that one. I mean there is still plenty of stuff they can use for the third game, specifically the other gods Hallowed Pulse and Lindzei, there's Caius still being alive. The original goddess Muin (whom I think will revive Serah when the party finds her) and let's not forget the Maker (Buniverzel) who will most likely wake up due to all the souls that died in the end of XIII-2 'cause isn't that exactly what the fall of Cocoon would have done, minus the whole flood the world with Chaos part. It's going to be a battle of Divine proportions I'll tell you that.
> 
> I feel like playing through XIII and XIII-2 now though I am busy playing Lost Odyssey damn it.



Absolutely, SE already said there won't be any more DLC so XIII-3 will happen. In the next game I'm hoping Vanille and Fang will be free and I hope Sazh, Hope, and Snow will more involved in the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

FFXIII-3
[YOUTUBE]pXE2cBd-JwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> Absolutely, SE already said there won't be any more DLC so XIII-3 will happen. In the next game I'm hoping Vanille and Fang will be free and I hope Sazh, Hope, and Snow will more involved in the game.



Well I don't see any reason for Fang and Vanille to remain asleep now they are no longer holding up Cocoon do you?

The game will most likely start with Noel, Hope and Sazh since they are in the same location who find Fang and Vanille after they wake up and are later joined by Snow and Light (save them for last since they are the most powerful members). If Serah is revived and joins mid-game you can get some interesting party combinations like Light/Serah/Snow. I'd love to see how Noel would interact with Fang as well. The possibilities.


----------



## Esura (May 25, 2012)

zenieth said:


> considering the reception of FF13, which you can quantify, it's a bit more than an opinion.



No...it is still an opinion at the end of the day. Maybe one that many share but it is still opinion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s7CHebal9NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

^^That Gilgamesh always good for a laugh

Speaking of whom 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJEyzyEQVqA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
Gilgamesh vs Snow was awesome especially the part where he bitch smacks Snow away. That is what he gets for ruining his entrance


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2012)

Snow is a strong dude though, being able to catch a missile like Wesker does.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

Mura said:


> Snow is a strong dude though, being able to catch a missile like Wesker does.



Not just catch it, he froze it then tossed it back at Gilgamesh though Gil proves how much of a boss he is by taking it without a scratch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2012)

Lol at Snow being strong...bitch could not even handle a simple a simple missile...got rocket smacked, and had to have lightning bail his ass out. Snow gets no respect from me!


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Lol at Snow being strong...bitch could not even handle a simple a simple missile...got rocket smacked, and had to have lightning bail his ass out. Snow gets no respect from me!




He snatched the missile right out of the air after freezing it. How is that "not handling a simple missile"? He was taken by surprise when Gilgamesh smacked him and the only reason he couldn't do anything about the next missile was because he was still on the ground with the air knocked out of him from GILGAMESH'S smack hardly a sign of Snow being weak. This scene does prove that Snow despite his size is one speedy bastard. Dodging bullets and snatching missiles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> He snatched the missile right out of the air after freezing it. How is that "not handling a simple missile"? He was taken by surprise when Gilgamesh smacked him and the only reason he couldn't do anything about the next missile was because he was still on the ground with the air knocked out of him from GILGAMESH'S smack hardly a sign of Snow being weak. This scene does prove that Snow despite his size is one speedy bastard. Dodging bullets and snatching missiles.



Because he did not tank the missile like Gilgamesh did. And when he tried to get at Gilgamesh he got rocket smacked. Hit him so hard with that rocket it left his hand and floored him good. thats not strong...thats weak! That what he get for interrupting awesomeness!


----------



## Adamant soul (May 25, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Because he did not tank the missile like Gilgamesh did. And when he tried to get at Gilgamesh he got rocket smacked. Hit him so hard with that rocket it left his hand and floored him good. thats not strong...thats weak! That what he get for interrupting awesomeness!



Well weak compared to Gilgamesh anyway
Snow bit off more than he could chew when he decided to interrupt that introduction and Gilgamesh didn't even bust out the swords while he pwned the wannabe hero. Snow did do some impressive shit in that scene speed wise but Gil tanking that missile to the face was 

What added onto the awesomeness even more was that battle on the big bridge was playing during the scene.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 25, 2012)

well even I did not buy the game (just rental) I can say the game is a little better from 13 but the only good stuff its just caius and but the cast is the same shit , i saw some videos from the DLC and maybe I would buy the game but im not convinced


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2012)

Ya know guys, I need to say something.

I realize my previous posts have _somewhat_ implied Square was including all these characters as cheap and easy fanservice. They threw in Gilgamesh and Ultros because they wanted to establish some "Old School Cred."

But I don't think this is fair. I believe Square is truly trying to honor its roots. It remembers where it came from and it's just trying to pay its respects.

So I think what Square is saying is thank  you Kitase-san. You are awesome.



Oh and there was that other guy too. He wasn't very important. Made a bad movie and got fired so whatev.


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2012)

Fuck that Noise.

Kitase's only got 6 7 and 8 under his belt.

And friend didn't even write 6 or 7.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 25, 2012)

He didn't write 7? Who did then? Nojima or whatever?


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2012)

same Mr. failed Movie


----------



## Furious George (May 25, 2012)

Heeeey guys. 

Has there been any new information on vsXIII since I last been here?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFS2Am1Ouog&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

   
Most beautifully amazing yet at the same time saddening character theme ever. XIII-2 really does have some fantastic standout pieces amidst its otherwise mere decent soundtrack.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

I said I would never like the song in a million years but the crazy chocobo song is growing on me.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> I said I would never like the song in a million years but the crazy chocobo song is growing on me.



I don't like that track, it's not one of XIII-2's gems like Yeul/Noel/Caius's themes, the Historia Crux and New Bodhum themes, Followers and heart of Chaos (my favorite battle theme from the game) and Invisible depths.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I don't like that track, it's not one of XIII-2's gems like Yeul/Noel/Caius's themes, the Historia Crux and New Bodhum themes, Followers/heart of Chaos (my favorite battle theme from the game) and Invisible depths.



Yeah I know, not the best track among the rest obviously. I think I passed judgement on it too fast to write it off.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah I know, not the best track among the rest obviously. I think I passed judgement on it too fast to write it off.



Same thing happened between me and Invisible depths. At first I didn't really like it, it just didn't *feel* like you were fighting an epic final battle if you know what I mean. Then again we were coming off the heels of one of the best FF final boss themes ever in born anew so I decided to listen to it some more and actually thought. 

"You know what? This is actually pretty good!" Definitely shouldn't judge a theme the first time you hear it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

My friend is gonna be getting me the FFXIII-2 Collector's Edition as a late birthday present when he gets the money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Such a bad present.
He should get you something else.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Its a fine present for you Death.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

But I want the FFXIII-2 Collector's Edition, I love soundtracks and concept art.  And he says he's been enjoying XIII-2 so far, and I've been enjoying XIII a lot. 

There's always a copy or two laying around the shelves of Gamestop, so I probably won't have to worry about it disappearing soon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Playing XIII to get the platinum right now. Five star every mission and have every weapon in the game. Mission 18 is hard  to five star, gives me a time of 40 seconds. I do it in 35 seconds but I gotta be faster, use a deceptisol and relentless assault paradigm is my next plan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> There's always a copy or two laying around the shelves of Gamestop, so I probably won't have to worry about it disappearing soon.



Because everyone is selling it.
how much does it cost 20$?


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

No, it costs $69.99 iirc.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No, it costs $69.99 iirc.



It's really over priced then.
I would suggest getting about 5 other games instead.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

Well, the soundtrack is $34.99 by itself, so yeah.

I'm also a sucker for concept art.

And it isn't even my money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

That is how a CE should be priced.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2012)

As much as I do not really like anything XIII...good gift.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Could probably get around 20+ good games with 70$ if you play your cards right or if you are really lucky 70 good games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Could probably get around 20+ good games with 70$ if you play your cards right or if you are really lucky 70 good games.



Another guy is paying for it, why ask questions?


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

The last thing I need is a pile of new games to weigh me down, I'm trying to start and finish the ones I already bought that are collecting dust.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Another guy is paying for it, why ask questions?


A guy gives you duke nukem Forever brand new, would you ask questions?


Death-kun said:


> The last thing I need is a pile of new games to weigh me down, I'm trying to start and finish the ones I already bought that are collecting dust.



NO you need more, more, more MUAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 26, 2012)

Should get GTA4 + Lost and Damned and Ballad of Gay Tony.

That's what I want right now.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

If a friend gives you Duke Nukem Forever for your birthday, s/he's probably not your friend.


And I have that, Zael.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Isn't 13-2 pretty cheap brand new just by itself?
Aside from the art books I don't see a reason to get it and one could likely find that for free if you search enough.

You can get the soundtrack for free from youtube.
If you get anything that's a collectors edition get this.

AS for your friend it's more of a money issue if he plans to buy it for that much.
You could very well just buy a normal used copy and save the rest for a Wii U or something.


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2012)

I'm trying to sell off games I know I'm really ain't going to play. Or at least I was...but might as well let them gather dust. I wont get shit for Resonance of Fate anyways.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's also satisfying having money.



He said his friend doesn't mind so I don't see the harm in it, if he is willing to pay then that is his decision. I'd be grateful that he would be going that far to get me a present. I'm not just gonna shoot down his generosity.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

I bought the Skyrim Collector's Edition as a Christmas gift for myself actually. 


If I really wanted to be cheap I could just buy XIII-2 off of him when he's done with it for about $20, considering he paid $30 for it new when Gamestop had lowered the price for a few days. But that's no fun. The only other game I actually want at the moment is Dragon's Dogma. I had it all preordered and paid off and everything, but I decided that since I'm trying to save my money I would wait until the price went down, so I shifted the money into the KH3D Limited Edition (which I was going to buy regardless).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

You don't sound very frugal.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2012)

P4 The Golden's opening suck. Sucks hard as fuck compared to the first one.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You don't sound very frugal.



>"you're not very frugal"
>isn't even my own money


I'm actually very stingy with money.  The only collector's edition besides the KH3D one that I plan on buying anywhere in the hopefully soon future is a Fallout 4 Collector's Edition. Otherwise I try to buy all my games used and at least 6 months after they've come out so the price is cut.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> >"you're not very frugal"
> >isn't even my own money
> 
> *
> I'm actually very stingy with money. * The only collector's edition besides the KH3D one that I plan on buying anywhere in the hopefully soon future is a Fallout 4 Collector's Edition.





Death-kun said:


> *If I really wanted to be cheap I could just buy XIII-2 off of him when he's done with it for about $20, considering he paid $30 for it new when Gamestop had lowered the price *for a few days. But that's no fun. The only other game I actually want at the moment is Dragon's Dogma. I had it all preordered and paid off and everything, but *I decided that since I'm trying to save my money *I would wait until the price went down, *so I shifted the money into the KH3D Limited Edition* (which I was going to buy regardless).



Make up your mind


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Make up your mind



I decided to not get Dragon's Dogma, and I shifted the money I had down on it preordered (it was fully paid off) into the KH3D Limited Edition, which I had already decided to get whether I bought DD or not. Decided to save myself $60 at the moment and wait until DD drops in price. And KH3D doesn't come out until July 31st, by then I should be done with the games I have yet to play, another reason as to why I didn't buy DD right away. I don't need _another_ game bogging me down.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

That's scary.


----------



## Esura (May 27, 2012)

Dat Lightning ahegao.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Esura (May 27, 2012)

Square makes the most beautiful CGs. Damn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 27, 2012)

They look too Japanese anime cosplayish for supposedly fantasy characters


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Square makes the most beautiful CGs. Damn.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

High Snow is high.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Square makes the most beautiful CGs. Damn.



FFX's Suddenly Asian Syndrome was weird.


----------



## Angelus (May 27, 2012)

Are there actually any news about a Europe/NA release of FF-Type 0? I'm ready to sell my PSP, because I don't use it anymore, but Type 0 is the one game I'd still like to play on it.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2012)

They say they're going to do it.

When?

fuck knows


----------



## Angelus (May 28, 2012)

So it's the same old "yes we're gonna release it, but please wait for an unspecified amount of time for an announcement" thing like with Versus...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Little brother just beat Final Fantasy 7, his first beaten Final Fantasy, proud day today.

Forgot how great this theme was.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Little brother just beat Final Fantasy 7, his first beaten Final Fantasy, proud day today.
> 
> Forgot how great this theme was.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2012)

Yeah you should have given him X-2.

Every little boy loves that game.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Little brother just beat Final Fantasy 7, his first beaten Final Fantasy, proud day today.
> 
> Forgot how great this theme was.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 28, 2012)

You should've scared him off with XIII


----------



## Adamant soul (May 28, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> You should've scared him off with XIII



You mean graced him with under rated awesomeness.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 28, 2012)

No I meant scare him with overrated poo


----------



## Adamant soul (May 28, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> No I meant scare him with overrated poo



Well then that has already happened, after all he had to play FFVII (shudders). You must have meant to write FFVII by mistake, in which case too late. FFXIII would have been a much better starting point.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Good lord why? You should  have let him play FFX first, he would have a chance to see some quality to start things off.



He played FFX actually a little first, hated it and Tidus.

He loved everything about FF7 except the graphics, seems his favorite character is FF7 Cid.

Now I think he is moving to FF4 or FF6.

He hated the series before playing FF7, so I'm glad it changed his mind.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why would you give your little brother such a terrible curse.



I also gave him Zelda OOT and Metal Gear Solid to play before, such a horrible curse cast upon thee.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> He played FFX actually a little first, hated it and Tidus.
> 
> He loved everything about FF7 except the graphics, seems his favorite character is FF7 Cid.
> 
> ...



I pity your brother leaving something so good (FFX) for something so bad (FFVII)

I liked FFVII when it was just AVALANCHE vs SHINRA basically. Once you leave Midgar and Sephiroth twas introduced the story turned to shit and stayed that way except for the few instances where the focus was on either SHINRA or the Turks. I personally hated most of the characters with the exception of the Turks, Rufus Shinra, Aerith, Yuffie and Vincent. Could care less about the graphics being bad, good graphics do not a good game make. Didn't help matters that the soundtrack was simply mediocre by FF standards. 

The ironic thing about this is despite how much I can't stand FFVII I absolutely love Crisis Core. It is number 3 in my top 3 FF games of all time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt2xQdgA7K4[/YOUTUBE]

Just amazing 
That ending


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Crisis Core has its problems, but Zack is my favorite main character at least.

As for hating FF7 and saying it's bad, to each his own I suppose.

FF6 and 7 are the strongest entries in the series in my opinion, followed by 4 and 9, shame we haven't had a new FF since XII though.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Crisis Core has its problems, but Zack is my favorite main character at least.
> 
> As for hating FF7 and saying it's bad, to each his own I suppose.
> 
> FF6 and 7 are the strongest entries in the series in my opinion, followed by 4 and 9, shame we haven't had a new FF since XII though.



Zack is my favorite Final Fantasy character period. The guy is just awesome.

Haven't played VI and have been meaning to play IX. By the way XIII and XIII-2 would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

IX is the best FF ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

I'll refer to that "top 15 worst fandom's" list now



 Final Fantasy's fanbase is particularly egregious because there is so much infighting and wank associated. Its like 15 fanbases all in one competing for ultimate douchery 

Personally there hasn't been a numbered FF i've played and disliked  (i even liked FF13's battle system for whatever that's worth, not much else about it unfortunately, never played 14). And i can appreciate how each one brought something to the table for RPG's in general.

I say more often than not, its the fanbase that ruins games


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Yeah in fighting never helps any fanbase.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll refer to that "top 15 worst fandom's" list now



Eh, that article is kinda dumb. Singling out the FFVII fanbase is kind of a dick move.. Plus the porn _is_ the only good thing to come out of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

but it tells truths as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2012)

I was kinda surprised to see the Sonic fandom so low actually.

But you're right, the list is pretty good at pointing out a lot of the problems with video game fanbases. 

I had no idea Mario Kart was so bad though. Never played the games myself.


----------



## Esura (May 28, 2012)

Reading that list, and I mostly agree with the Final Fantasy section, despite singling out the FFVII fanbase (I think the FFVI and FFIX fanbases are much worse nowadays). Don't really get the quip about stating " What’s left now of the current product of Final Fantasy fans, it’s complete utter denial of Square Enix’s decline as *publisher*." That's...pretty much false. That seems to be one of the few aspects that not usually ragged on about Square Enix nowadays.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 28, 2012)

It's popular to hate Square on the internet these days basically. 
Not that they don't deserve a lot of this hate.

Then again, what games do they even make anymore besides FF and I guess Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I also gave him Zelda OOT and Metal Gear Solid to play before, such a horrible curse cast upon thee.



Should of  been mario 64. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's popular to hate Square on the internet these days basically.
> Not that they don't deserve a lot of this hate.
> 
> Then again, what games do they even make anymore besides FF and I guess Kingdom Hearts?



I dunno really bad games?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Should of  been mario 64.



Oh he has that and played it to death.



> I dunno really bad games?



Well there was...err that one wasn't so....meh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh he has that and played it to death.



Good 
How about mario rpg?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Good
> How about mario rpg?



That was his first rpg, he beat it and loved it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That was his first rpg, he beat it and loved it.



Are you putting me on? 
Okay what's next in the list...
Disgaea?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2012)

Haters going to hate article.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are you putting me on?
> Okay what's next in the list...
> Disgaea?



He hasn't played that yet.

For some reason he decided he was going to beat Final Fantasy 1 NES.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> He hasn't played that yet.
> 
> For some reason he decided he was going to beat Final Fantasy 1 NES.



Well that should be fun 
Tell him to go walk into the desert.


----------



## Kishido (May 30, 2012)

Versus has his own spot LOL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Versus has his own spot LOL



Versus? What is that?


----------



## zenieth (May 30, 2012)

Alice's NP is bullshit.


----------



## Esura (May 30, 2012)

What Servant are you using? With Saber I killed her before she got a chance to use her shit. Shit, with Saber I hardly see too much NPs of Servants.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'll refer to that "top 15 worst fandom's" list now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda surprised that the Legend of Zelda fanbase is pretty high.

But yeah, the Final Fantasy fanbase can be pretty terrible at times.


----------



## zenieth (May 30, 2012)

Archer is what I'm using.

I beat her though.

Some serious Skill spamming at the end though.


----------



## Esura (May 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Archer is what I'm using.
> 
> I beat her though.
> 
> Some serious Skill spamming at the end though.



Archer can be a bitch to use against certain Servants. Depending on what route you choose later in the game, expect extremes amounts of difficulty spikes with him (and especially Caster).


----------



## zenieth (May 30, 2012)

Extra also made me feel like a bitch after killing her.


----------



## Esura (May 31, 2012)

There is a few other bittersweet servant fights too. You'll know when you get there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UINKDYbtJUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UVX0OUO9ptU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2012)

IN ENGINE BROS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]UINKDYbtJUY[/YOUTUBE]



3:15-3:22


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy fuck that demo


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2012)

fuck all y'all

this my shit

god damn this must be what Esua feels like when he sees lolis and anti when he sees lil boys.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Why the fuck am I the resident lolicon?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Because i'm not here enough.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]UVX0OUO9ptU[/YOUTUBE]



God damn that was sweet. I don't understand why that flying monster showed up when it did though.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2012)

that's what you call deus ex girl aint gettin her face eat because bitch is 100% <3


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been so up on the Castlevania trailers that I forgot about that tech demo. That looks hot as hell.

Do zen's waifu have a name?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]UVX0OUO9ptU[/YOUTUBE]



Jesus Christ...


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks awesome but FFXIII looked awesome as well and sucked... but I hope this will be XV

BTW where is Versus


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Looks awesome but FFXIII looked awesome as well and sucked... but I hope this will be XV
> 
> BTW where is Versus



Versus?

HA!


At this rate it will come out on the last legs of the PS3..if it comes out at all.

Heck,after that demo,I'd rather have SQ concentrate on next-gen and make Final Fantasy XV..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Everyone should give up hope on Versus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't like the mooks with AKs, but everything else...<3

Also, where's Type-0? D:


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Looks awesome but FFXIII looked awesome as well and sucked... but I hope this will be XV
> 
> BTW where is Versus



What the hell? It was the opposite for me, XIII didn't look that good from the trailers (unless you just mean the graphics which were amazing) but turned out to be amazing.

Versus can go eat shit and die in a ditch for all I care. They simply have kept me waiting for it too long for me to really give a damn about it anymore. Will most likely be a severe disappointment if it ever does come out.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> What the hell? It was the opposite for me, XIII didn't look that good from the trailers (unless you just mean the graphics which were amazing) *but turned out to be amazing.*
> 
> Versus can go eat shit and die in a ditch for all I care. They simply have kept me waiting for it too long for me to really give a damn about it anymore. Will most likely be a severe disappointment if it ever does come out.



Ehhhh? OK....


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2012)

Name's in the damn Trailer

Agni Waifu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes Square, have all my money.

The trailer maybe not so much about new FF look but rather it's staff. 
Iwata is now a main character designer (with Nomura advising of course, can't have no Nomura).
And Hashimoto is a director. That's a big leap from Sonic games. But a new director would be a great thing. Toriyama directed enough already.
Or bring back Matsuno, Square.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 6, 2012)

The Tech Demo is impressive. If the next console generation can handle those kinds of graphics, the we're all in for a treat.

Also, what do my weary eyes see? Good character design in a Final Fantasy related product? It's been a long time, since that happened.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes Square, have all my money.
> 
> The trailer maybe not so much about new FF look but rather it's staff.
> Iwata is now a main character designer (with Nomura advising of course, can't have no Nomura).
> ...



Matsuno works at Level-5 now.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Name's in the damn Trailer
> 
> Agni Waifu



How low you have fallen


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Heeey Guuys, has there been any new info on FFvsXIII sine I WOW that tech demo looks great!


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes Square, have all my money.
> 
> The trailer maybe not so much about new FF look but rather it's staff.
> Iwata is now a main character designer (with Nomura advising of course, can't have no Nomura).
> ...



As long as Nomura is not directing and is just some advisor, all is well with the world. 

I like Matsuno too, more Tactics Ogre/Vagrant Story, less FF12 please.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 6, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Matsuno works at Level-5 now.


I know, thus bring him back part.

He won't come back even if they asked him of course. Unless they lure him saying he can do Vagrant Story 2 on their new engine the way he wants.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

*The characters looked gritty.... 

The world looked genuinely original.... 

The girl poured what I can only assume is sort of mystical alcohol on her arm before taking a swig herself...*

 

Either: 

1). Sqeenix is doing the one thing that I once said they NEED to do in order for FF to stay relevant... That is, ditching the animu nuances and getting with the times. 

OR:

2). This is in no way indicative of a finished product and, because it looks so fresh and awesome, will be actively fought against by Square Standards until, like XIII and its evil spin-offs, it is virtually too gay for its Blu-Ray disc.

Reality begs me to think its the latter.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

It was more like regular alcohol or sodieeee pop and she flash froze her whole arm while the liquid was on it, then popped the bullet out.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 6, 2012)

> Sqeenix is doing the one thing that I once said they NEED to do in order for FF to stay relevant... That is, ditching the animu nuances and getting with the times.


The only thing they need to do in order for FF to stay relevant is to stop listening to people on internet about what they need to do with FF.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

But then they would be listening to you, and-ENTROPY TAKES OVER UNIVERSE DIES


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

The World said:


> It was more like regular alcohol or sodieeee pop and she flash froze her whole arm while the liquid was on it, then popped the bullet out.



Shut up, its booze not sodie pop! I'm trying to imagine that this is for grown ups! 



Hatifnatten said:


> The only thing they need to do in order for FF to stay relevant is to stop listening to people on internet about what they need to do with FF.



Actually I'm pretty sure the FF folk don't listen to anyone these days, internet or not, dissenters or not. 

When you get to the level when you can just put out anything you don't really have to- oh you're trying to do "a thing", aren't you?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2012)

If you guys want to give them feedback on that demo go here: 

Assuming it matters to anyone.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> If you guys want to give them feedback on that demo go here:
> 
> Assuming it matters to anyone.



Doubtful it will even matter in the long run but I responded anyway. 

Hey Hatifnatten, here's what I put in the Feedback Section!  



			
				Furious George chats with rich Japs said:
			
		

> _Square Enix, PLEASE make this into an actual game! FFXIII really let me down. I do realize that, by experience, you are likely better authorities on what works and what doesn't when it comes to gaming trends and such, but I do believe that the RPG market is changing and I would love to see what was once my favorite RPG series change with it.Thank you for listening._



Would have been much longer if the max characters was more than 500.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

The World said:


> As long as *Nomura is not directing* *and is just some advisor, all is well with the world.*
> 
> I like Matsuno too, more Tactics Ogre/Vagrant Story, less FF12 please.



What? From this tone I'd swear I think you was trying to act as though Nomura is some horribad director. Nomura directed games are generally pretty great. Also, he doesn't even direct that many damn games as of late as is unless it is related to KH or Versus. 

Also, I wonder will people actually realize that Matsuno doesn't *work* for Square anymore but Level 5 instead.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Esura,. the hell you be since I last talked to you?


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Work. I have to go to work in like 15 minutes too. I just didn't feel like clicking open Skype. Prolly see ya tonight though during my LoS run.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Bet, see ya then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

I liked teh effect of the potion she used.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I liked teh effect of the potion she used.



It was booze.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope all potions are booze


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> What? From this tone I'd swear I think you was trying to act as though Nomura is some horribad director. Nomura directed games are generally pretty great. Also, he doesn't even direct that many damn games as of late as is unless it is related to KH or Versus.



His plot and direction for the games he has a major role in continue to go downward. The less involvement he has in a game, the less we have awful character designs, stupid stories, and embarrassing title names. He's much better in an advisor role than a hands-on role if this footage is for the next main Final Fantasy. In fact, Final Fantasy XIV 2.0 looks stunning because of the grand lack of beltnzippers everywhere. It looks like a game where the character designs and intentions match and blend into the world, which cannot be said for XIII, X, and VIII, to name a few. A number of Nomura's designs pop out not because they're stellar, but because they clash incredibly with the general world and artistic direction of the game.

I think Crisis Core was the last game he had a big hand in where his artistic vision matched with the entire game, if only for the fact it was his work in FFVII and his designs complimented the rest of the game and its themes. He was just expanding on it with new characters, and working with the original ones wherever they popped up.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Keep in mind that this is all real time. Not CGI.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2012)

That trailer for the demo is full of lies...sweet beautiful lies!


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> His plot and direction for the games he has a major role in continue to go downward. The less involvement he has in a game, *the less we have awful character designs, stupid stories, and embarrassing title names.* He's much better in an advisor role than a hands-on role if this footage is for the next main Final Fantasy. In fact, Final Fantasy XIV 2.0 looks stunning because of the grand lack of beltnzippers everywhere. It looks like a game where the character designs and intentions match and blend into the world, which cannot be said for XIII, X, and VIII, to name a few. A number of Nomura's designs pop out not because they're stellar, but because they clash incredibly with the general world and artistic direction of the game.
> 
> I think Crisis Core was the last game he had a big hand in where his artistic vision matched with the entire game, if only for the fact it was his work in FFVII and his designs complimented the rest of the game and its themes. He was just expanding on it with new characters, and working with the original ones wherever they popped up.


But Nomura wasn't responsible for many of the games that people hate on from Square Enix this generation. Really, the only thing you could fault him for if you so choose is the direction of KH, which is his baby and Versus XIII. He only did the faces in FFXIII and FFXIII-2 and had fuck all to do with the stories of those games. The last major FF he had his hands in was FFX and FFX-2. He only did the designs of The 3rd Birthday, which is still a farcry from what people usually think of when it comes to his designs.

I don't really get why you mentioned FFXIV 2.0 either because he never had anything to do with the FFXIV entry at all. Also, even with no Nomura involvment you'd still get the Latin names because that seems to be Square's thing right now.

You could remove Nomura from the company right now and it wouldn't change any of the elements people have issues with so I don't know why Nomura is singled out.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2012)

While I generally agree with the whole notion of nomura's design style being horribad.

8 and 13(not -2)s character designs are the most normal by fa and 8 definitely fits 8's world.

13's clashing issue has entirely to do with the entire production and not Nomura.

Now KH...


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2012)

Here we go again....


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> But Nomura wasn't responsible for many of the games that people hate on from Square Enix this generation. Really, the only thing you could fault him for if you so choose is the direction of KH, which is his baby and Versus XIII. He only did the faces in FFXIII and FFXIII-2 and had fuck all to do with the stories of those games. The last major FF he had his hands in was FFX and FFX-2. He only did the designs of The 3rd Birthday, which is still a farcry from what people usually think of when it comes to his designs.
> 
> I don't really get why you mentioned FFXIV 2.0 either because he never had anything to do with the FFXIV entry at all. Also, even with no Nomura involvment you'd still get the Latin names because that seems to be Square's thing right now.
> 
> You could remove Nomura from the company right now and it wouldn't change any of the elements people have issues with so I don't know why Nomura is singled out.



Nomura is a scapegoat creator. While I agree that he has a ridiculous obsession with pouches, zippers, and belts, don't see why he's the one that gets the most flack. Motomu Toriyama and Yoichi Wada are prominent people  in the company, right? What about them?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you not been anywhere?

People hate Toriyama.

Nomura has defenders, I've not seen one for Toriyama, but boy you can find the hate if you look.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 6, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Nomura is a scapegoat creator. While I agree that he has a ridiculous obsession with pouches, zippers, and belts, don't see why he's the one that gets the most flack. Motomu Toriyama and Yoichi Wada are prominent people  in the company, right? What about them?



People want Toriyama fired for the lies he made about the XIII games.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Have you not been anywhere?
> 
> People hate Toriyama.
> 
> Nomura has defenders, I've not seen one for Toriyama, but boy you can find the hate if you look.


I don't really mind Toriyama's work personally (aside from The 3rd Birthday....whooo doggie that's a mindfuck travesty), but...eh I understand why people dislike him so though.



Goofy Titan said:


> People want Toriyama fired for the lies he made about the XIII games.



I wouldn't want the man fired...just maybe have people go over his work and edit his stuff or maybe put him on something not related to directing or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Toriyama is a POS, don't even try and talk like that Esura


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

DB Toriyama?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

FF Toriyama.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Have you not been anywhere?
> 
> People hate Toriyama.
> 
> Nomura has defenders, I've not seen one for Toriyama, but boy you can find the hate if you look.



Oh, I've seen people hate on Toriyama, namely for X-2 and people showing disdain when it was announced that he was directing XIII-2. However, I have not seen specifics about why he gets hated, and hate for Nomura seems to be more common.



Goofy Titan said:


> People want Toriyama fired for the lies he made about the XIII games.



Such as?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Such as?



XIII-2 would be about Lightning being happy, and it being a conclusive game like the first. If you played the game, you'd know even if you were toking up neither of those things happen.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 7, 2012)

I think everyone at Square should be fired for all the things they said about XIII.

Like the dude who said we didn't take to the game because we didn't understand it. We should think about it more like a first-person shooter.


I mean...what the fuck?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think everyone at Square should be fired for all the things they said about XIII.
> 
> *Like the dude who said we didn't take to the game because we didn't understand it. We should think about it more like a first-person shooter.*
> 
> ...



 

If this isn't the ravings of a company that has no idea where its going then I don't know what is.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> XIII-2 would be about Lightning being happy, and it being a conclusive game like the first. If you played the game, you'd know even if you were toking up neither of those things happen.



I haven't even beaten the game and I know that's bullshit. From what I've played, Lightning isn't happy, she's just not as upset like she was about her Focus, instead just being serious because of the war with Caius. As for being conclusive, I've heard that it has an ending as controversial as Mass Effect, if not moreso because it's just a "To be continued".



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think everyone at Square should be fired for all the things they said about XIII.
> 
> Like the dude who said we didn't take to the game because we didn't understand it. We should think about it more like a first-person shooter.
> 
> ...



...But I don't like first-person shooters. He wants me to think of it as a genre I don't like and is by all means completely in opposition to what Final Fantasy is supposed to be. I say this as a fan of XIII, and it was not a FPS, it was an extremely watered down Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

^ that's cuz you westerners cannot understand the complex stories prevalent in JRPGs. u need simplistic FPS stories. just look at the difference in DMC and DmC in terms of story. The Japanese make the compelling stories in Gaming.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought they said they were trying to make it more like a western RPG than an FPS. That at least sounds more believable than it being an FPS, because it's not. Whoever said that must have no idea what an FPS actually is.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> ^ that's cuz you westerners cannot understand the complex stories prevalent in JRPGs. u need simplistic FPS stories. just look at the difference in DMC and DmC in terms of story. The Japanese make the compelling stories in Gaming.



Oh piss off.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I haven't even beaten the game and I know that's bullshit. From what I've played, Lightning isn't happy, she's just not as upset like she was about her Focus, instead just being serious because of the war with Caius. As for being conclusive, I've heard that it has an ending as controversial as Mass Effect, if not moreso because it's just a "To be continued".


Ending for FFXIII-2, while not conclusive at least made sense. I haven't finished ME3 yet but one of the common complaint I noticed is that the ending doesn't make sense. 



> ...But I don't like first-person shooters. He wants me to think of it as a genre I don't like and is by all means completely in opposition to what Final Fantasy is supposed to be. I say this as a fan of XIII, and it was not a FPS, *it was an extremely watered down Final Fantasy XII.*



But it plays nothing like FFXII. The only similarities they share is the usage of the AI system for party members.

What is Final Fantasy supposed to be I might add? Granted, I'm not defending the comparison to FPS but what "FF supposed to be" is something that always confuddled me as a fan of the series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Agni's philosophy would make a great game   The fusion of real world elements like cults of magic and backwater underdeveloped terrorists looks very slick and i could not tell who the bad guy actually was in that trailer, its something i would like to see more of. The only person i could even get a connection for was Agni


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

FF needs to go back to a fantasy setting. I'm tired of all this si-fi and modern settings.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> But it plays nothing like FFXII. The only similarities they share is the usage of the AI system for party members.



I'm mostly referring to the party system anyway, but the linearity is also very opposite to XII's expansive world. I think most complaints about XIII tend to be like this:

Fans: "Fix these problems that XII had in the next game!"

SE: *Final Fantasy XIII is made with these complaints addressed*

Fans: "Why the hell did you put all this stuff in XIII? God, Square Enix, you clearly don't give a damn what fans have to say about your stuff or what your seres used to be like. That's why you don't release games that resemble your older games at all anymore."



Esura said:


> What is Final Fantasy supposed to be I might add? Granted, I'm not defending the comparison to FPS but what "FF supposed to be" is something that always confuddled me as a fan of the series.



An RPG. Complaining about what FF should be also confuses me because so many people have different opinions. The original game was an RPG, so I think that that should be the core of the series. Spin-offs are allowed to be a different genre because they're spin-offs, but the main games need to be RPGs at their core. I'm not saying that every game needs to play the same, just that if they want to change things up a bit, they shouldn't lose what made past games good.



Hugo Hill said:


> FF needs to go back to a fantasy setting. I'm tired of all this si-fi and modern settings.



Aren't the only modern/sci-fi main series games VII, VIII, and XIII?

Oh, and apparently we can add Yoshinori Kitase to the list of people to blame for why Final Fantasy isn't like what people want.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Agni's philosophy would make a great game   The fusion of real world elements like cults of magic and backwater underdeveloped terrorists looks very slick and i could not tell who the bad guy actually was in that trailer, its something i would like to see more of. The only person i could even get a connection for was Agni



Then tell Sqeenix that you want this to be a game. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I'm mostly referring to the party system anyway, but the linearity is also very opposite to XII's expansive world. I think most complaints about XIII tend to be like this:
> 
> Fans: "Fix these problems that XII had in the next game!"
> 
> ...


Ah, I forgot about the fan backlash it got despite the positive critical reviews.




> *An RPG.* Complaining about what FF should be also confuses me because so many people have different opinions. The original game was an RPG, so I think that that should be the core of the series. Spin-offs are allowed to be a different genre because they're spin-offs, but the main games need to be RPGs at their core. I'm not saying that every game needs to play the same, just that if they want to change things up a bit, they shouldn't lose what made past games good.



Hmm, you have a point. Although what made the past games good will vary from fan to fan as well. The reasons I liked the older entries may be completely different from another fan. The only constant element Square can rely on 100% is that the series is an RPG and the standard FF enemies and creatures. Also it's turn based nature as well although Wada has gone on record stating he doesn't mind making an action RPG mainline entry.




> Aren't the only modern/sci-fi main series games VII, VIII, and XIII?
> 
> Oh, and apparently we can add Yoshinori Kitase to the list of people to blame for why Final Fantasy isn't like what people want.



You could add X and X-2 to it too...I think it classifies a bit as modern and sci-fi occasionally at least, especially X-2.

Kitase haven't directed a game in ages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Agni's philosophy would make a great game  The fusion of real world elements like cults of magic and backwater underdeveloped terrorists looks very slick and i could not tell who the bad guy actually was in that trailer, its something i would like to see more of. The only person i could even get a connection for was Agni


 How would they squeeze world domination and evil emporers into it?


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How would they squeeze world domination and evil emporers into it?



No, instead it would be neo-terrorists trying to destroy the world in the name of Halla.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, I forgot about the fan backlash it got despite the positive critical reviews.



XII is the first Final Fantasy I got, and I have yet to beat it. My main problem is that it requires an absurd level of grinding, and right now I'm trying to get past Ahriman. Apparently this is considered one of the worst segments in the game, if only because the plot screeches to a halt for a very long trek to sneak in to Archades. I actually forgot what else was going on in the plot now.



Esura said:


> Hmm, you have a point. Although what made the past games good will vary from fan to fan as well. The reasons I liked the older entries may be completely different from another fan. The only constant element Square can rely on 100% is that the series is an RPG and the standard FF enemies and creatures. Also it's turn based nature as well although Wada has gone on record stating he doesn't mind making an action RPG mainline entry.



IV has my all-time favorite party system yet, since you can have up five characters out at once, and they're all the members of the party, unlike games like X, XII, and XIII, where you have only three characters out. XIII is the worst because of how you get a Game Over if the party leader is killed. This is really one of the best improvements XIII-2 made over XIII, although that came at the cost of an even smaller party, and no, the monsters do not count.



Esura said:


> You could add X and X-2 to it too...I think it classifies a bit as modern and sci-fi occasionally at least, especially X-2.



From what I've seen, X and X-2 stays closer to fantasy to the ones I listed do. They do have some sci-fi stuff here and there, but not to that degree.



Esura said:


> Kitase haven't directed a game in ages.



The complaints for Kitase are for him as a producer, not as a director.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> ^ that's cuz you westerners cannot understand the complex stories prevalent in JRPGs. u need simplistic FPS stories. just look at the difference in DMC and DmC in terms of story. The Japanese make the compelling stories in Gaming.



Haha are you kidding me?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Then tell Sqeenix that you want this to be a game. Its worth a shot.



I already did when i saw it the night it was shown


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> No, instead it would be neo-terrorists trying to destroy the world in the name of Halla.


 Ahhh...so the terrorists summon a meteor or a demi-god to blow up the universe, right?

And then the counter-terrorist main character (assuming it's that slutty bitch in the tech demo) learns she has a sekrit power and is the only one who can save the earth with the help of a plucky side-kick and a ragtag team of unsuspecting deadbeat warriors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2012)

Slutty? What exactly did she do slutty? Sometimes i think people throw around words they don't even know the meaning of


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

What means slutty?

I'm a 3rd grader.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

what sqeenix needs to do is make a ff IX-2 starring quina. I miss the great character designs from ff ix. Amano needs to come back. I'm tired of these ultra realistic graphics with the bland character designs..



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> And then the counter-terrorist main character (assuming it's that slutty bitch in the tech demo) learns she has a sekrit power and is the only one who can save the earth with the help of a plucky side-kick and a ragtag team of unsuspecting deadbeat warriors.


 If one of those sideckicks is a moogle, I would purchase it day 1.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> ^ that's cuz you westerners cannot understand the complex stories prevalent in JRPGs. u need simplistic FPS stories. just look at the difference in DMC and DmC in terms of story. The Japanese make the compelling stories in Gaming.



Are you mimicking the "shame and honor" facade one guy gave about Japan, or are you out of your fuc- I mean, are you serious?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

what sqeenix needs to do is make a ff IX-2 starring quina. I miss the great character designs from ff ix. Amano needs to come back. I'm tired of these ultra realistic graphics with the bland character designs..



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> And then the counter-terrorist main character (assuming it's that slutty bitch in the tech demo) learns she has a sekrit power and is the only one who can save the earth with the help of a plucky side-kick and a ragtag team of unsuspecting deadbeat warriors.


 If one of those sideckicks is a moogle, I would purchase it day 1.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Are you mimicking the "shame and honor" facade one guy gave about Japan, or are you out of your fuc- I mean, are you serious?


what are you on about, am always serious. No western game comes close to japan when it comes to story telling. There are too many cliches in western story telling. JRPG storytelling is always fresh and original. These fucking westerners sacrifice story telling for violence. Japan will always be superior until the west stops making shitty FPS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> what are you on about, am always serious. No western game comes close to japan when it comes to story telling. There are too many cliches in western story telling. JRPG storytelling is always fresh and original. These fucking westerners sacrifice story telling for violence. Japan will always be superior until the west stops making shitty FPS.



I didn't find a direct example, but I know you're trying to be funny!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> I didn't find a direct example, but I know you're trying to be funny!


Compare the story of Odin Sphere to Call of Duty: Modern Walfare. Japanese story telling is just superior.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 7, 2012)

^Only they are completely different games, so it is foolish to compare them.

JRPGs produced some fantastic stories over the years, but it's pretty obvious that western developers have the upper hand right now in the RPG genre.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

Angelus said:


> ^Only they are completely different games, so it is foolish to compare them.
> 
> JRPGs produced some fantastic stories over the years, but it's pretty obvious that western developers have the upper hand right now in the RPG genre.



No western game is touching Odin's sphere in terms of story, gameplay and graphics. thus JRPG storylines > western gaming.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> No western game is touching Odin's sphere in terms of story, gameplay and graphics. thus JRPG storylines > western gaming.



The Witcher: Assassins of Kings. And really, what you said before about JRPGs always being fresh and original is trolling. There have nearly as many awful tropes as shooters do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

After beating FFV for the fourth time I have decided to retire it.

No more FFV.

Ever.

Unless it gets a 3D remake.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Angelus said:


> ^Only they are completely different games, so it is foolish to compare them.
> 
> JRPGs produced some fantastic stories over the years, *but it's pretty obvious that western developers have the **upper hand right now in the RPG genre*.



LOL wut? It's obvious now? Only in popularity. With the exception of a few, WRPGs are becoming increasing dumb down as well as genre blending hard, to the point where pure WRPGs are becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After beating FFV for the fourth time I have decided to retire it.
> 
> No more FFV.
> 
> ...



So just no more FFV ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

If that's what the fates hold, then so shall it be.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

Now, assuming this is true, this is just like what happened with IV. First it's on the DS, now on the PSP. At least with IV they could add on The After Years and make an Interlude. III is also on the iOS, so what's the advantage of putting it on the PSP as well? People have pointed out that this will end up with I through X on the Vita which I understand, but I would much prefer if they were all on Nintendo systems. Either way, can finally move on to remaking V? I'm not going to buy the PSN port, and I already got VI on the Wii's Virtual Console.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> No western game is touching Odin's sphere in terms of story, gameplay and graphics. thus JRPG storylines > western gaming.



Planescape:Torment.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^
you must be trolling


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

No more FFIII necessary. 

FFV & FFVI, please.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL wut? It's obvious now? Only in popularity. With the exception of a few, WRPGs are becoming increasing dumb down as well as genre blending hard, to the point where pure WRPGs are becoming a thing of the past.



The same applies to JRPGs too. The ones that aren't dumbing things down are usually games that outside of the visuals (which look bad on consoles now) are games that can be conceived on the SNES. There are exceptions to both, but there is no cutting corners here: JRPGs pull the cliches, tropes, and unoriginality more frequently than WRPGs, even if the latter does it to irritating degrees too. For every game with goblins, blood, and dragons, there's about three games with teenagers, cancerous angst and some unknown reason why one of those teenagers is the hero to save the world.

Granted, you can enjoy that stuff, but to make an all-encompassing view that one is shrinking and one is outright inferior because it's one themed RPG is a bit silly. This is all in the hilarious notion that a JRPG like Odin Sphere, which has a good story, has a better story than the Witcher games, a series with about 20 years of story and mythology. The Witcher series has some of the best mythology of *any* game, and the quality of the titles make them some of the best non-game adaptations, too.

And for those who haven't played the games, they're set after the novels, so don't pull the card that because novels are involved, of course it's better. They greatly expand on that world, which was already pretty incredible, so much so that you don't even need to know about the novels to appreciate the mythos to it all.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> The same applies to JRPGs too. The ones that aren't dumbing things down are usually games that outside of the visuals (which look bad on consoles now) are games that can be conceived on the SNES. There are exceptions to both, but there is no cutting corners here: JRPGs pull the cliches, tropes, and unoriginality more frequently than WRPGs, even if the latter does it to irritating degrees too. For every game with goblins, blood, and dragons, there's about three games with teenagers, cancerous angst and some unknown reason why one of those teenagers is the hero to save the world.
> 
> *Granted, you can enjoy that stuff, but to make an all-encompassing view that one is shrinking and one is outright inferior because it's one themed RPG is a bit silly.** This is all in the hilarious notion that a JRPG like Odin Sphere, which has a good story, has a better story than the Witcher games, a series with about 20 years of story and mythology. The Witcher series has some of the best mythology of any game, and the quality of the titles make them some of the best non-game adaptations, too.*
> 
> *And for those who haven't played the games, they're set after the novels, so don't pull the card that because novels are involved, of course it's better. They greatly expand on that world, which was already pretty incredible, so much so that you don't even need to know about the novels to appreciate the mythos to it all.*



Is this part of the post a reply to mines...or to Hugo's? Because I never stated such thing. Hell I never even played Odin Sphere or Witcher. I should though, since I heard Witcher 2 is the best WRPG out right now...something that's not really hard to accomplish imo.

The poster I replied to stated that western RPGs obviously have an upper hand over JRPGs. In what? Unique gameplay mechanics? Because I can assure you that's outright false. There is only one JRPG in recent years that you could essentially called dumbed down, or at least extremely streamlined like a many WRPGs and thats FFXIII. So it must be the combination of increase in popularity, sales, and better technology (which doesn't automatically determine if a game is better than another...see FFXIII) because I'm not seeing the "obvious" part of WRPGs being better than JRPGs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Is this part of the post a reply to mines...or to Hugo's? Because I never stated such thing. Hell I never even played Odin Sphere or Witcher. I should though, since I heard Witcher 2 is the best WRPG out right now...something that's not really hard to accomplish imo.
> 
> The poster I replied to stated that western RPGs obviously have an upper hand over JRPGs. In what? Unique gameplay mechanics? Because I can assure you that's outright false. There is only one JRPG in recent years that you could essentially called dumbed down, or at least extremely streamlined like a many WRPGs and thats FFXIII. So it must be the combination of increase in popularity, sales, and better technology (which doesn't automatically determine if a game is better than another...see FFXIII) because I'm not seeing the "obvious" part of WRPGs being better than JRPGs.



I know you didn't say such a thing, but I was just trailing into the main meat and potatoes that started this discussion was all. What I did wish to retort to you mainly involved the argument of dumbing down versus what JRPGs do. The only reason WRPGs are dumbing down is to appeal to a more "broad" audience, which is PR code for Cowwadooty markets. In comparison, however, the JRPGs are appealing to a less and less of an audience, and this is not because the games are bad, mind you, but because they all blur together into experience that seem the same, and very rarely seem progressive as other genres. 

Many JRPGs that come out really seem like they're a generation behind on consoles, and far too many of them use gameplay systems we had back in the PS1 era. Take Tales for example, a series you and I both like: there has been nothing done on Wii, 360, PS3, PSP, Vita, 3DS, or DS that couldn't have been done on the PS2, or mechanically, on the PS1. There are many franchises that are like this, and in comparison to WRPGs trying to run with more modern hardware to "streamline" mechanics, they're at least not using ones that make it hard to differentiate if it's new or an old mechanic on prettier hardware. Games like Disgaea and Ar Tonelico Whateverthefuckaroo could easily be done on the PS2, where games like Kingdoms of Amalur and Witcher 2 would have been atrocious if they were done on that hardware, due to all of the new elements they take into account to get a solid performance for the experience they want. That's the one edge WRPGs have over JRPGs, and that's the single reason they're more relevant today.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2012)

How about a GOD DAMN VII, VIII, AND IX REMAKE ALREADY DAMMIT! WHY DO THEY CONSTANTLY AVOID THESE!? THE ONES THAT PUT THEM ON THE GOD DAMN MAP!?!?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> How about a GOD DAMN VII, VIII, AND IX REMAKE ALREADY DAMMIT! WHY DO THEY CONSTANTLY AVOID THESE!? THE ONES THAT PUT THEM ON THE GOD DAMN MAP!?!?



Now your talking, you got your priorities straight.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> How about a GOD DAMN VII, VIII, AND IX REMAKE ALREADY DAMMIT! WHY DO THEY CONSTANTLY AVOID THESE!? THE ONES THAT PUT THEM ON THE GOD DAMN MAP!?!?



Just do VIII and get the cast of Chaos Wars to voice it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bangt7d9vGA[/YOUTUBE]

I'd buy eighty copies.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> I know you didn't say such a thing, but I was just trailing into the main meat and potatoes that started this discussion was all. What I did wish to retort to you mainly involved the argument of dumbing down versus what JRPGs do. The only reason WRPGs are dumbing down is to appeal to a more "broad" audience, which is PR code for Cowwadooty markets. In comparison, however, the JRPGs are appealing to a less and less of an audience, and this is not because the games are bad, mind you, but because they all blur together into experience that seem the same, and very rarely seem progressive as other genres.
> 
> Many JRPGs that come out really seem like they're a generation behind on consoles, and far too many of them use gameplay systems we had back in the PS1 era. Take Tales for example, a series you and I both like: there has been nothing done on Wii, 360, PS3, PSP, Vita, 3DS, or DS that couldn't have been done on the PS2, or mechanically, on the PS1. There are many franchises that are like this, and in comparison to WRPGs trying to run with more modern hardware to "streamline" mechanics, they're at least not using ones that make it hard to differentiate if it's new or an old mechanic on prettier hardware. Games like Disgaea and Ar Tonelico Whateverthefuckaroo could easily be done on the PS2, where games like Kingdoms of Amalur and Witcher 2 would have been atrocious if they were done on that hardware, due to all of the new elements they take into account to get a solid performance for the experience they want. That's the one edge WRPGs have over JRPGs, and that's the single reason they're more relevant today.



But the core of newer WRPGs is the exact opposite of progressive gameplay wise. Its the main issue I've seen hardcore WRPG fans have with newer, popular WRPGs. It's the way the games are presented that makes it feels like a brand new experience but the core gameplay is the same as previous WRPGs but with less gameplay elements. A lot of the WRPGs now could of been done on plenty of older hardware previously minus the lack of polished presentation. Current WRPGs are essentially all style and no substance. On the other hand, JRPGs like the recent Tales of games on current consoles, Resonance of Fate, Star Ocean 4, Valkyria Chronicles, TWEWY, Xenoblade etc. would of been downright impossible to be done on any console mechanically on a PS1/Dreamcast or before it. 

Mechanically, much of the gameplay elements of current JRPGs are born from older JRPGs but just subtle and/or drastic changes and improvements adds a lot to the gameplay to the point that some older entries of JRPGs feel almost downright impossible to go back to.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2012)

I would love a IX remake.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like a FFIV remake on PS3.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2012)

fuck that noise

We've gotten more FF4 remakes than anyone needs in any life time.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> fuck that noise
> 
> We've gotten more FF4 remakes than anyone needs in any life time.



But...but...I need to see Cecil in HD.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

FF4 is good peoples

FF6 is great peoples

FF7 is amazeball peoples

FF9 da best no contest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2012)

And they seem to not be able to to at least do this for PSP? Is it the Eenix part that is holding back the Ps1 remakes!?


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> And they seem to not be able to to at least do this for PSP? Is it the Eenix part that is holding back the Ps1 remakes!?



What Enix part? There is no Enix. Why do people act as though Square and Enix act independently from each other inside the company?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

That's because Enix raped the dead corpse that was Square


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> What Enix part? There is no Enix. Why do people act as though Square and Enix act independently from each other inside the company?



It is called squarenix which means they are the combined from both squaresoft and Eenix. So yes...there would be an Enix part Esura. Stope defending everything squeenix.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> It is called squarenix which means they are the combined from both squaresoft and Eenix. So yes...there would be an Enix part Esura. Stope defending everything squeenix.



Dae Dae....buddy....please tell me you are trolling.

There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix. There is no Squaresoft side or Enix side...they are one fucking entity. Do you not comprehend what a merger is? There is no Enix fault....it is Square Enix fault for any bad shit that goes on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix. There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.There is no Squaresoft, no Enix...only Square Enix.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> But...but...I need to see Cecil in HD.



This. The FMVs in the DS and PSP versions were great, so I want to see a version with those as the main graphics, or at least for the cutscenes. The PSP version wasn't exactly complete considering some of the content on the DS version that didn't make it in, so those should be included too.

But yeah, they need to move on to remaking V and VI, preferably on the 3DS.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 8, 2012)

FF ix remake is all I'm intrested in. ff iv ds was cool, but square needs to give ff ix more love.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2012)

>That moment when people act like Enix ruined Square
>Square always been terrible
>Enix actually saved Square from bankruptcy despite it likely being a hit to them initially
>lol


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 8, 2012)

So any news on when that FFX remake is coming out or announcements for XIII-3? 'Cause either will be an instant pre-order when it becomes available.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >That moment when people act like Enix ruined Square
> >Square always been terrible
> >Enix actually saved Square from bankruptcy despite it likely being a hit to them initially
> >lol



They only went into bankruptcy because of that Final Fantasy movie tanking.

Every game after the merger has been subpar. 

Their last great game was 11 and that was a fucking MMO.

The first game SE did after the merger was goddamn the worst in the series and that was X-2.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

YOU KNOW NOTHING ZENIETH!


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 8, 2012)

The World said:


> They only went into bankruptcy because of that Final Fantasy movie tanking.
> 
> Every game after the merger has been subpar.
> 
> ...



The movie assuming you are referring to The Spirits Within was god damn horrid which is about the only thing in your post I agree with. X-2 was a decent game and a good way of giving Yuna and Tidus a happy ending. Not nearly as bad as other FF games I could name. XII is decent from what I have played though I haven't finished it yet. Crisis Core was done by Square Enix and it was an amazing game ironically since I hate FFVII with a passion most unmatched. XIII/XIII-2 I'm proud to be in the minority when I say they are great.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2012)

>Implying I spoke anything of the quality of their games when I meant Square as a company
> Acting like Enix ever had some major role in those subpar games. If you look at the teams for them they're strictly the holier than Thou Square boys.
>Implying 10-2 wasn't already in production by Square
>Dragon Quest Train aint stop yet and their fans aint bitching

Square isn't bad because of Enix
Square is bad because Square has always been a poor company, a lot of good games just masked that.

Comeback when you have a better argument than "Their games dropped quality after the merger." Cause for all intents and purposes those games would have always dropped in quality only difference is Square wouldn't still be a company by this point in time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T73Y2phmiHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2012)

The fuck are my thrown weapons and exploding armor?


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Implying I spoke anything of the quality of their games when I meant Square as a company
> > Acting like Enix ever had some major role in those subpar games. If you look at the teams for them they're strictly the holier than Thou Square boys.
> >Implying 10-2 wasn't already in production by Square
> >Dragon Quest Train aint stop yet and their fans aint bitching
> ...



Keep telling yourself that when they make another FFXIII game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 8, 2012)

How is Square a bad company zen? If we're not to judge by their games, what should we judge them by?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How is Square a bad company zen? If we're not to judge by their games, what should we judge them by?



How much money the keep losing.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Every game after the merger has been subpar.



The World Ends With You.



Adamant soul said:


> XIII/XIII-2 I'm proud to be in the minority when I say they are great.



I forgive you for having Bagramon in your avatar and signature for this. The only main Final Fantasies I've beaten are IV and XIII, and I loved XIII.



Goofy Titan said:


> How much money the keep losing.



Just because a company is losing money doesn't mean they're a bad company.



...Most of the time, anyway.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2012)

I meant the main FF entries you ^ (use bro).


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 8, 2012)

FF 12 was good. 
Dr Cid pek

FFTA was great as well.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How is Square a bad company zen? If we're not to judge by their games, what should we judge them by?



How the company is run, how much money they are making and whatnot, etc. Even I, as an avid Square supporter has to admit that Square is poorly ran and their development methods are archaic, something they themselves admitted. But this behavior isn't only new to Square Enix. Squaresoft before the merger showed signs of this very same behavior and they were going through some financial troubles even before Spirits Within. That just made a bad financial situation just incredibly fucked up.

As gamers, we only focus on their gaming output....obviously because we are gamers, and we judge a company solely on that factor being blissfully unaware of other aspects that effects future outputs of a franchise and whatnot.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought FFXIII-2 Collector's Edition for only $50.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I bought FFXIII-2 Collector's Edition for only $50.



For only $50....maybe in a few weeks it will be $40


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah, in a weeks it'll  already be back up to $80. Gamestop has a sale right now where the normal edition is $20 and the CE is $50.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I bought FFXIII-2 Collector's Edition for only $50.



I was gonna buy that.

Then I played FFXIII.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm still only half way through FFXIII. I beat Barthandelus for the first time, and then I stopped playing for a while because I had a real itch to play Fallout 3 again.  And now I'm playing Super Paper Mario, one of my backlogged games. I'll get back into XIII soon enough, though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2012)

No matter what you say you are still going to get it and still play it, Zael.

I know I am...as soon as I finish XIII


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm still only half way through FFXIII. I beat Barthandelus for the first time, and then I stopped playing for a while because I had a real itch to play Fallout 3 again.  And now I'm playing Super Paper Mario, one of my backlogged games. I'll get back into XIII soon enough, though.



 Good luck, seeing how you are procrastinating now(I am also guilty) I doubt you will get back to XIII anytime soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, I am interested in the story right now so I will get back into it sometime.  I want to beat Super Paper Mario first at least. Also maybe Skyward Sword, since I'm already more than half way through that game as well. I've been leaving too many games half finished. Xenoblade Chronicles is also half finished.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, I am interested in the story right now so I will get back into it sometime.  I want to beat Super Paper Mario first at least. Also maybe Skyward Sword, since I'm already more than half way through that game as well. I've been leaving too many games half finished. Xenoblade Chronicles is also half finished.



You have your hand in to many cookie jars.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2012)

There are still lots of games I have yet to start, but I won't touch those until I've beaten all the games I've already started.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2012)

My situation is similar to Death-kun.

Click my Backloggery sig to see.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 8, 2012)

I got a decent backlog of my own, though I try to finish games I start.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2012)

You 3 are a bunch of greedy Gooses.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2012)

How are we greedy? We just have a variety of games to play. 

Technically, I have enough games in my backlog to last me for about two or three years, give or take my working schedule.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2012)

why...would...you do that?!


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 9, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> *I forgive you for having Bagramon in your avatar and signature for this.* The only main Final Fantasies I've beaten are IV and XIII, and I loved XIII.



Just as I shall forgive you for the bolded on the grounds of our mutual respect for FFXIII.

Any further insults shall meet armed response from Emperor Bagramon's giant pimp hand that is.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2012)

Its nice to see some respect for FFXIII in this department for once.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 9, 2012)

You off today esura?


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2012)

Note: I'm NEVER off on a weekend......fucking hate working.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 9, 2012)

Well.....hang in there.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 10, 2012)

imo this is the mostly manly man in ff history. no one comes close.



never forget. RPI

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-pAMCwleLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey now, I like FFXIII as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2012)

PSP FFIII Trailer

[YOUTUBE]MHGTvwDk2jI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

What the hell is the point in releasing a DS remake on the PSP? It'll be six years old by the time it gets released on the PSP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> What the hell is the point in releasing a DS remake on the PSP? It'll be six years old by the time it gets released on the PSP.



Not too sure, I think they want to have FF 1-9 on the PSP I suppose.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not too sure, I think they want to have FF 1-9 on the PSP I suppose.



...For full price? I could understand if it was a budget PSN title or something, but a full retail release of a six year old port?


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

So....is there like any fucking point in FFIII being ported to PSP?

EDIT: Beaten...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 11, 2012)

Final Fantasy X prequel would be nice.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> So....is there like any fucking point in FFIII being ported to PSP?
> 
> EDIT: Beaten...



I think you mean...

Modinja'd.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I think you mean...
> 
> Modinja'd.



We don't need bad puns here winny

The point of porting it? God only knows why.....


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2012)

Is this the DS remake that's coming to the PSP? I have it on the DS and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> We don't need bad puns here winny
> 
> The point of porting it? God only knows why.....



I can make all the bad puns I want. 

As for why they're porting it, the answer is obvious - they're trying to get as much money out of the PSP as possible while it's still outselling the Vita. :ho



Naruto said:


> Is this the DS remake that's coming to the PSP? I have it on the DS and thought it was pretty good.



Like the DS version of FFIV, it's the definitive release of the game. The only problem is that it's six years old and a DS game. I thought the reason the FFIV Collection for the PSP had sprites was because the DS's graphics would look horribly stretched on the PSP.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I can make all the bad puns I want.
> 
> As for why they're porting it, the answer is obvious - they're trying to get as much money out of the PSP as possible while it's still outselling the Vita. :ho



True, especially since there are some PSP games coming out in the summer and fall of this year still. I got my eye on one of them, though there is no shot of it coming over here in my opinion.

I facepalm to bad puns because of a friend of mine, hard to take them from anyone because of him.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Like the DS version of FFIV, it's the definitive release of the game. The only problem is that it's six years old and a DS game. I thought the reason the FFIV Collection for the PSP *had sprites was because the DS's graphics would look horribly stretched on the PSP.*



The textures can be updated, the same way they do it for the HD collections.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2012)

Y'know... Replaying FFT, I'm reminded of how crazy the game can be. I'm up to the Lionel Gate battle and it has become frankly absurd with how those Knights always use their Rend skills and never miss. Yet if I try to use them, I'm lucky to get more than 30% accuracy and it never works. That's not even touching on how useless my White Mage is, often having an 87% chance of landing Revive yet never once having actually done so.

Gaffgarion is a bitch, too. Shadowblade deals ~55 damage, has 100% accuracy and heals him by the damage dealt? And he uses it every turn? That's awfully fun when it's a one-on-one with Ramza.


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2012)

That solo fight against Gaffgarion is the single reason why I never finished FFT. Once I finish Xenoblade and Lollipop Chainsaw the sky is the limit for what game I'll go to now.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> That solo fight against Gaffgarion is the single reason why I never finished FFT. Once I finish Xenoblade and Lollipop Chainsaw the sky is the limit for what game I'll go to now.



There appear to be only one of three choices:

Spam Rend Weapon and hope it works;
Spam things that can Stop him and hope they work;
Waste one of your five unit slots on a Black Chocobo and hope they can get a unit over to Ramza's side before the enemy team has moved too much;

The worst part? This is a two-part battle - after this fight, you go straight into a second one and I don't remember if anyone is healed. I've won this fight before, but my White Mage sucks horribly compared to what I had last time and it'll take hours of grinding to unlock the ninja class for Ramza (plus I swear I had a lot more classes unlocked by now in the PSOne game - have they increased the requirements or something?).

Once I've done that, maybe he'll actually be able to outdamage Gaffgarion by a high enough amount that he can kill the guy in three turns regardless of the healing done by Shadowblade.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> That solo fight against Gaffgarion is the single reason why I never finished FFT.



Ramza as double fisted ninja. gg gaffgarion.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> So....is there like any fucking point in FFIII being ported to PSP?



Because it obviously prints money. 

I haven't played FFIII yet, so I might get this if it comes to the Vita's PSN.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Awesome (Jun 20, 2012)

Replaying FF12 IZJS now.

I forgot how great this game was.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 21, 2012)

i went back to ff 13-2 a while ago and found out that i love it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

FFIII on the PSP?

I'll take it.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFIII on the PSP?
> 
> I'll *pirate* it.



fixed that for you


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2012)

Either remake FFV or VI or fuck off.

No one gives a shit about FFIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> fixed that for you



Well, duh.

I have only purchased two PSP games and one of those didn't even fucking work. Now I am 100% entitled.




I care about FFIII. But I would also like to see FFV and VI remakes before any other releases at all.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

I never played FFIII since I don't own a DS so I'd say this benefits me when it comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

I played it before the DS even existed. 


That makes me leeter than you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

Back when playing on that ancient system was the shit. Not gonna do that now. Oh and look here:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

I would buy a FFVII PC version if it included enough extra content.


Maybe.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Back when playing on that ancient system was the shit. Not gonna do that now. Oh and look here:



Oh thats cool...more non FF VII remake news....


----------



## Naruto (Jun 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I thought the reason the FFIV Collection for the PSP had sprites was because the DS's graphics would look horribly stretched on the PSP.



Doubt it. They most likely chose the system before starting development. And they most likely chose DS because the platform was far more successful.

I'm thinking the PSP version will follow the tradition of crap FF remakes that preceded it. FF1,2 and 4 are all just SNES copies with higher resolution sprites and backgrounds and very little else. DS remakes have been much better.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2012)

what they should be doing is making new IPs


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 22, 2012)

What they should be doing is remaking games _after_ IV. I guess they finally have reason to because they put the first four on the PSP.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> what they should be doing is making new IPs



The guys at SE are probably afraid that every new game they try to make will turn out to be vaporware in the end, just like FFversusXIII


----------



## scerpers (Jun 22, 2012)

SE doesn't know how to make anything that isn't FF.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

They don't even know how to make that anymore.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeeze....I wonder why.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2012)

It was an MMO, that's to be expected when you have continuous revenue coming in from subscriptions of 200, 300+ thousand people


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 24, 2012)

Replaying VIII lol.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 24, 2012)

wait what rinoa is like my strongest party member 




it really has been a while x_____x.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 24, 2012)

Any word on there ever being a XIII-3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2012)

^


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^





Funny how I knew this was coming and that interview still managed to get me even more hyped for the inevitable awesomeness of XIII-3. Wish list:


Main villain is Lindzei who manages to wake up the Maker who is the final boss. 
The party will be Noel, Lightning, Hope, Fang, Snow, Vanille and Sazh (all confirmed alive after last game). Too many party members to do the monsters this time around.
Caius has one final epic battle against the entire party before he dies for good.
No Chocolina, good lord she was annoying. I'd even take the save point shops from the first game back before I'd listen to her annoying voice again
Serah and the rest of the world get revived end game.
Game ends with Serah and Snow's wedding.

Make it happen Square Enix.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not too keen on the FF XIII saga, but if they are going to try and close off that series with a 3, go right ahead, as long as you never go back to it ever again


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

Unfortunately so :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

FFXIII-2: Part II.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Funny how I knew this was coming and that interview still managed to get me even more hyped for the inevitable awesomeness of XIII-3. Wish list:
> 
> 
> Main villain is Lindzei who manages to wake up the Maker who is the final boss.
> ...


Well to bad Chocolina is the final boss and it extends into XIII-4.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2012)

13 doesn't need another installment.

It didn't need one at the end of 13.

Not counting the fact that Toriyama completely bullshits on what he says will and won't be in the damn game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

All i can say is, toriyama better effing retire after XIII-3. I'm tired of his bullshit


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 25, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well to bad Chocolina is the final boss and it extends into XIII-4.



I know your joking but really unless Square pulls something completely out of their ass there sure as hell won't be a XIII-4. Everything points to XIII-3 being the climactic conclusion of the XIII series where the world is saved once and for all. Everything in XIII and XIII-2 has led to XIII-3. Indeed a great series will come to its end with XIII-3 and the thought actually sort of saddens me now that I think about it but then that is probably because unlike all of you I actually had a hell of a fun time with XIII and XIII-2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

I would have preferred they ended it in XIII considering that everything in that story was basically self contained like X  but no, square has to milk it some more and put out XIII-2, its not anywhere near as bad as X-2, but i still find it unnecessary. Still, if they are going to make such a horribad ending for XIII-2, atleast have a 3 and close it all off for good on a good note


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I would have preferred they ended it in XIII considering that everything in that story was basically self contained like X  but no, square has to milk it some more and put out XIII-2, its not anywhere near as bad as X-2, but i still find it unnecessary. Still, if they are going to make such a horribad ending for XIII-2, atleast have a 3 and close it all off for good on a good note



I see what you mean. XIII did have a good solid ending and really they could have left it at that then XIII-2 came out and gave us more questions than answers. Yeah XIII-3 better give us a happy ending where everything is resolved. 

If one good thing did come out of XIII-2 though it's that Caius was a badass, definitely up there with the top rank of FF villains and all of his themes both normal and in battle were just kickass. Heart of Chaos has become one of my favorite battle themes in Final Fantasy period only bested by the likes of born anew, Seymour's final battle, Dark messenger and battle on the big bridge (partial to the XII version myself, XIII-2 one close behind).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2012)

I always liked Seymours first battle theme more than his final battle one. It just seemed a lot more snide and insidious to me, like Seymour character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 26, 2012)

Guess I got to finish XIII-2 to avoid more spoilers for it. From what it sounds like, the ending to XIII-2 is pretty damn depressing.

I agree that Lindzei should play a prominent role, although I think that Mwynn should be the final boss.

Considering that statement on Final Fantasy VII, Square Enix should focus on no other Final Fantasies beyond XIV 2.0, Versus XIII, XIII-3, and remakes of V and VI. If they want to pour all their effort onto a Final Fantasy VII remake, then they have to finish production on everything they've started and shouldn't make any more Final Fantasies beyond the ones I listed, as well as Kingdom Hearts III.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2012)

And how do you expect to surpass 7 Wada?  Is versus the game? Or Maybe FF15: Agni? 

What barometer is there for success needed to remake 7?

It would be funny if he had said that he purposely put Toriyama in charge of 13's development, and had the 14 team botch 14's first launch all as an excuse not to launch a 7 remake


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

Toriyama: *laughs*


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2012)

real reason the won't make a FF7 remake.

They don't got the cash to make a faithful remake on the level that fans want without filing for bankruptcy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2012)

Yet they got the cash to blow on an developing engine faithfully replicating their in house CGI team down to the last overly designed hair style 

SE logic for you


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And how do you expect to surpass 7 Wada?  Is versus the game? Or Maybe FF15: Agni?
> 
> What barometer is there for success needed to remake 7?
> 
> It would be funny if he had said that he purposely put Toriyama in charge of 13's development, and had the 14 team botch 14's first launch all as an excuse not to launch a 7 remake



Probably a FF game more positively received and sell more than FFXIII, FFXIII-2, and FFXIV.

Wada was pretty much saying they need to step their output level up before they could try to attempt a FFVII remake right now. Its almost similar to what he said before about the franchise. I just wish they just stop leading people on with the FFVII remake though. Just say they don't want to do it and call it a fucking day.


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yet they got the cash to blow on an developing engine faithfully replicating their in house CGI team down to the last overly designed hair style
> 
> SE logic for you



An engine they supposedly had help from some people from Square Enix Europe to aid in. The engine supposed to reduce development time while maintaining high quality graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Not SE europe, it was crystal dynamics, that's a US studio 

Unless you mean Eidios, then that was both crystal dynamics and eidios working with the japanese in house team 


But FFXIII was the biggest seller in the franchise history barring 11  7 is third.

what kind of logic is that Wada


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2012)

You imply any game that's going to be made by SE will remotely be as large as the ps1 FFs. 

They either have to be expansive and subpar or Detailed and streamlined, not both which is what fans want.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2012)

^ That isn't necessarily the case  You can have an open world game in this day and age, it just has to be varied, and that can happen as technology advances. People still think in terms of hardware constraints when they're thinking about what technology can do. Simply put, that's a mistake as we move into a new generation of gaming.

Its not as if FF7 was actually open world or anything, it was still quite linear filled with blocked corridors and fixed camera angles to cover the outdated hardware(really ps1 was 1993 hardware dolled up).

Just put it in 3D and you have yourself a game. Last Oddessy for example had a great feeling of open endedness without actually being open ended. And it managed to tell its story well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2012)

> If they were to release a 7 remake right now, the FF franchise would be done with, he said.


I knew that is what they were afraid of.

Fuck your XIII-5 Square, not buying 3 copies just to see 7 remade.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

...This upsets me...this upsets me greatly. I am probably not going to give a darn by time they tried to remake it thus making it nothing at all.



Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That isn't necessarily the case  You can have an open world game in this day and age, it just has to be varied, and that can happen as technology advances. People still think in terms of hardware constraints when they're thinking about what technology can do. Simply put, that's a mistake as we move into a new generation of gaming.
> 
> Its not as if FF7 was actually open world or anything, it was still quite linear filled with blocked corridors and fixed camera angles to cover the outdated hardware(really ps1 was 1993 hardware dolled up).
> 
> Just put it in 3D and you have yourself a game. Last Oddessy for example had a great feeling of open endedness without actually being open ended. And it managed to tell its story well.



 Except ffVII was an open world, Inuhanyou.


----------



## Chaelius (Jun 26, 2012)

So they'll start working on it once Versus comes out? Good to know, expect it some time in 2020.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> So they'll start working on it once Versus comes out? Good to know, expect it some time in 2020.



 And what they say does not make sense! What do they mean by quality!?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

FF7 remake: 100 million sales or bust.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Final Fantasy doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## Chaelius (Jun 26, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> And what they say does not make sense! What do they mean by quality!?



It means nothing, it's another "HD town are too hard" statement, just too shut up people still going on about a remake.

I'm having a hard time thinking of a way in which VII hasn't already been surpassed, the only thing I can think of is maybe story and setting since those are highly subjective.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Probably a FF game more positively received and sell more than FFXIII, FFXIII-2, and FFXIV.
> 
> Wada was pretty much saying they need to step their output level up before they could try to attempt a FFVII remake right now. Its almost similar to what he said before about the franchise. I just wish they just stop leading people on with the FFVII remake though. Just say they don't want to do it and call it a fucking day.



The thing is, if they say they won't do it, people will get pissed, and if they do end up doing it after saying that, people will call them out for "lying." I also think the official statement would be something along the lines of "We don't want to say we won't do it because that would be ruling out a potential hit."

If people really want a remake of an older game, then we should bug them about V and VI for the 3DS. Theatrhythm and Kingdom Hearts gave them a chance to see what the 3DS can do, which is the only thing they said that they would need to do before they remake those games.

By the way, they say that they want a game that surpasses VII, and if they do VII now, then it will be the end of the series. If they do actually make a game that's better, then I'm curious what they would do with the VII remake. Would they go all out, making the definitive version of Final Fantasy VII, or would they hold back just enough so that the remake doesn't end up being better than the game that beat it to begin with?

I really want Versus XIII to be the game that beats VII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Except ffVII was an open world, Inuhanyou.



Do you know the definition of "Open world"?


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 26, 2012)

They want an FFVII remake to end the franchise. Oh lord talk about going out on a bad note and as for the wanting to make a game that surpasses it. You've already done that, no less than four times. FFIX, FFX (Especially FFX), FFXIII and FFXIII-2 are all better than VII by leaps and bounds. Really why would a remake change that? It is just going to be the same below average story and for the most part horrible cast of characters (barring Yuffie, Vincent, The Turks, Rufus and Aerith) it was just with better graphics. No amount of remakes is going to change any of that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^





*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> I really want Versus XIII to be the game that beats VII.



Hopefully, maybe one day they will make a game as good as VII again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> It means nothing, it's another "HD town are too hard" statement, just too shut up people still going on about a remake.
> 
> I'm having a hard time thinking of a way in which VII hasn't already been surpassed, the only thing I can think of is maybe story and setting since those are highly subjective.



X did surpass it...they have not even considered an VIII or IX remake either I mean really wtf squeenix...



Inuhanyou said:


> Do you know the definition of "Open world"?



Yes I do and don't you hurr me!



Adamant soul said:


> They want an FFVII remake to end the franchise. Oh lord talk about going out on a bad note and as for the wanting to make a game that surpasses it. You've already done that, no less than four times. FFIX, FFX (Especially FFX), FFXIII and FFXIII-2 are all better than VII by leaps and bounds. Really why would a remake change that? It is just going to be the same below average story and for the most part horrible cast of characters (barring Yuffie, Vincent, The Turks, Rufus and Aerith) it was just with better graphics. No amount of remakes is going to change any of that.



I agree with only 1 1/2 of those games Adamant...I do not need to name them.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 26, 2012)

So only half of X was good?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Hopefully, maybe one day they will make a game as good as VII again.


There's no need to make a game as good as VII when they've already made one that's better than it. Which is Final Fantasy X. It's like saying that hopefully one day there's a car by Ford which is as good as Ford Model T, when there's already a much better car by the Ford company.

And when FF Versus XIII FINALLY gets released, it'll be another Final Fantasy game that's also undeniably better than FFVII.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 26, 2012)

Who cares about a remake. Them not doing one is something I actually respect. If you like the damn game so much, go play it again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

Or...ask for a remake  every other FF game has had atleast one, or a remaster.

I don't see what's wrong with asking for one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> So only half of X was good?



Oops....you forgot the I in front of the X.


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2012)

Never really understood this extreme IX movement that's been going on for the past couple of years.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Because IX is amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

It was pretty good  but i didn't like the ATB system in that game.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2012)

Won't deny FF9 is slow as shit

still the best thing going ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2012)

IX is definitely awesome. switches into my top 3 every other day.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 27, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> X did surpass it...they have not even considered an VIII or IX remake either I mean really wtf squeenix...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now now, IX's battles may be slow and the steal rates may be ridiculously low (especially considering how useful doing it on bosses is) but the plot and characters blow VII out of the water.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes I'm aware you meant XIII and XIII-2 though really I can't think of any way those two aren't infinitely superior to VII in every conceivable way barring side quests for XIII (and XIII-2 has plenty of those). They have better characters, better plot, better gameplay, FAR better villain in Caius (and Lindzei), better soundtrack (Nobuo made great music but very little of it was in FFVII) and ultimately are just flat out better.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Never really understood this extreme IX movement that's been going on for the past couple of years.



Same here... I mean, I do like it. It has good story and characters no doubt, but I couldn't just help but feel that something was missing from it... The gameplay was just a little slow to my tastes I guess. It made grinding more of a hassle than most other Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> There's no need to make a game as good as VII when they've already made one that's better than it. Which is Final Fantasy X. It's like saying that hopefully one day there's a car by Ford which is as good as Ford Model T, when there's already a much better car by the Ford company.



I don't agree, X was weaker in every aspect.

Though in the end, only Square's deciding if VII has been surpassed matters, which sucks in the case of getting a remake of it.

I suppose it's like Raiders of the Lost Ark, none of the other films ever lived up to that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Now now, IX's battles may be slow and the steal rates may be ridiculously low (especially considering how useful doing it on bosses is) but the plot and characters blow VII out of the water.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Which is why IX sometimes takes the spot of top 3. I can not do top 3 in  FF I have top 4 at the most. 5 counting IV. You are not wrong there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to disagree with you there Adamant. If what you said is true it should have easily been able to keep my attention. But it fails to do that. There for I will have to disagree until I play them all the way through.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

They should just finish Xenogears.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 27, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Which is why IX sometimes takes the spot of top 3. I can not do top 3 in  FF I have top 4 at the most. 5 counting IV. You are not wrong there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah FFIX is definitely high tier as far as FF goes. No doubt about that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That is the thing, it was the exact opposite for me. FFXIII and XIII-2 succeeded in capturing my attention and maintaining it throughout where as VII failed to do that for me. It had my attention when we were in Midgar and SHINRA were the main villains. Ironically when Sephiroth showed up and took over as villain. The game went downhill. Guess we should just agree to disagree though.


----------



## Eight (Jun 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They should just finish Xenogears.



Square sold the rights to Namco and that became Xenosaga, right?

But I'd LOVE for Square Enix to finish that series up PROPERLY.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

IX could use a remake. And by that I don't mean a port.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> IX could use a remake. And by that I don't mean a port.



That would be great. They would just have to make the ATB bar fill MUCH faster and I'd be sold.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

I would love a IX remake, but I would hope they keep the same style, just with a lot better graphics and lots more sidequests and other things to do. I loved IX's cartoon-ish style.



zenieth said:


> Won't deny FF9 is slow as shit
> 
> still the best thing going ever.



Since it was the first FF game I played I didn't really think it was slow considering I had nothing to compare it to at the time.

At least Auto-Haste made things better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

Indeed, they just need to update the graphics a bit. 

But first they have to remake V and VI. Those are priority over anything else. At all. Ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

This is what i mean when i say the FF fanbase is the worst because it has 14 different fanbases in one  we can't just let people have their tastes, they have to smack down everything else in pursuit of propping up their own preferences


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

I like them all to a degree, excluding X-2 of course because X-2. :spoonyface


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

I also think X-2 is a pile of shite and should never have been made, but you could never say that to the X-2 fans, thus bringing in the split fanbase concept again. we all have our opinions about it 


I think the only FF that universally is correct to be panned is the original version of FF14, because that REALLY should not have shipped.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2012)

Final Fantasy IX was garbage.

Did you see those graphics? Ugly as shit. Everyone looked like a kid.

And what was up with the dude/dudette with the long tongue? And the talking rat?

Game is for babbies.

Now FFXIII - that is a REAl JRPG. It honestly redefined my views of the gaming industry.  I had never imagined writing in a video game could be so mature and deep. There weren't no dumb furries there.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw fuck, I forgot that I got my rep returned to normal so that when people neg me, it really does decrease my Rep instead of making it go up.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Final Fantasy IX was garbage.
> 
> Did you see those graphics? Ugly as shit. Everyone looked like a kid.
> 
> ...



the unfortunate thing is that I have seen comments like these 10 times over before coming to NF.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

FFVII remake is a wasted of time. Remake VI the best on the series..


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy IX was garbage.
> 
> Did you see those graphics? Ugly as shit. Everyone looked like a kid.
> 
> ...



I disagree with this statement, FFXII has the greatest protagonist in gaming history. Vaan alone elevates FFXII to the top of the FF ladder.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry about that, noticed I messed something up.

Please use this Zael.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

it is me or Square Enix believe FFVII is their best job in a FF game all around? that tells me that they don't have any clue of what they are doing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeDrSOAAybE[/YOUTUBE]

my next FF game  if The game gets here tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This is what i mean when i say the FF fanbase is the worst because it has 14 different fanbases in one  we can't just let people have their tastes, they have to smack down everything else in pursuit of propping up their own preferences



 Dude...that is everything. What makes FF series any worst then any other?



Malvingt2 said:


> it is me or Square Enix believe FFVII is their best job in a FF game all around? that tells me that they don't have any clue of what they are doing.



 The single game that put not only them but JRPGs on the map? The reason why every FF game sells as well as it does? Of course it is there best work all around, Mal. Sure you and many may dislike characters and plot, but it was good enough to entice alot of people out of japan.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 27, 2012)

Considering FFVII is the best-selling JRPG in history, it IS actually Square's best job.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2012)

I gotta agree. Now if one wants to argue their preferences as to whether or not they think the game is a good FF as a standalone product or not, its a debate and people have differing opinions. But what's undeniable is that it changed the landscape not only for Square going forward, but pretty much every JRPG going forward into the modern video gaming era.

Because people are tired of hearing the fanbase doesn't make the game any less important to the overall gaming scene.

Its like trying to argue whether or not Goldeneye was a good game or not. Who cares? People are going to think either way. The point is that Goldeneye was the trendsetter for console FPS's for years to come, until Halo usurped the throne, and later(blah) CODMW1.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)

technically FF7 only recently became SE's best selling FF. Up until the PSN release FF8 trumped FF7's sales by a large margin even at release


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> technically FF7 only recently became SE's best selling FF. Up until the PSN release FF8 trumped FF7's sales by a large margin even at release



 But we all know why that happened. Seeing how VII now corrected that after all these years backs up the reasoning.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)

Not really. FF7 barely trumps FF8 and FF8 didn't lose it's title of fastest selling FF until 13 came along.

And honestly the thing that accounts for FF7's fervent buying is how utterly impossible it is to get a hard copy. FF8 for a long time was a wide margin greater than all the other FFs in sale


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

^

Fastest selling =/= Highest selling

There's a big distinction.

You can push out a million copies of a game in one week and still fail in comparison to a game that ends up selling 10 million over lifetime sales.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not really. FF7 barely trumps FF8 and FF8 didn't lose it's title of fastest selling FF until 13 came along.
> 
> *And honestly the thing that accounts for FF7's fervent buying is how utterly impossible it is to get a hard copy.* FF8 for a long time was a wide margin greater than all the other FFs in sale



I still have mine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not really. FF7 barely trumps FF8 and FF8 didn't lose it's title of fastest selling FF until 13 came along.
> 
> And honestly the thing that accounts for FF7's fervent buying is how utterly impossible it is to get a hard copy. FF8 for a long time was a wide margin greater than all the other FFs in sale



 Yeah, but like I said because of VII VIII sold as well as it did. And VIII, for some odd reason, is one of if not the most hated FF in the series.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)

It was the highest selling, until 2010. I don't deny that FF8 was one of the most hated. But I also don't deny that until 2010 it was also the best selling.


----------



## Asune (Jun 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy IX was garbage.
> 
> Did you see those graphics? Ugly as shit. Everyone looked like a kid.
> 
> ...



Wait what? what???
Don't you dare to insult the PSX RPG generation you pesty noob.
What must be valued in an RPG over graphics, over content is the plot itself???
So what if the design is not of your like, the story is worth.
This is a clear shown of your inexperience in RPGs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

And..the timeline doesn't matter, as i said over lifetime sales.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)

If you want to be so anal about it then FF11 is the best because sales don't matter it's actual profit that does.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If you want to be so anal about it then FF11 is the best because sales don't matter it's actual profit that does.



 This is true, but they have had to put back a significant amount back into XI.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)

but they still made a significant profit, much better than all their other games.

Hell it's the reason they're not letting 14 sink and die.

MMO's are cash cows.

And no it's not just WoW, they all make obscene amounts of money.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> but they still made a significant profit, much better than all their other games.
> *
> Hell it's the reason they're not letting 14 sink and die.*
> 
> ...



That shit still not dead yet?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)

when shit like Maple story can make your company be worth more than all of EA and be Free to Play of course that shit aint dying.


----------



## Asune (Jun 28, 2012)

Waaait, they're developing a Final Fantasy 14???

Aside of that

Did you heard that they're actually planning to develop a FF13-3?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2012)

Asune said:


> Waaait, they're developing a Final Fantasy 14???



14 exists, it's just shit. Really really bad shit.


----------



## Esura (Jun 28, 2012)

So bad that they are doing a do over on it.

I really need to play Requiem of the Goddess DLC I bought for FFXIII-2 but I need to kill Yukiko. Bitch.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah, but like I said because of VII VIII sold as well as it did. And VIII, for some odd reason, is one of if not the most hated FF in the series.



Everyone was excited for the game after playing VII, so it sold well, and they didn't get what they expected.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm curious what part he disagrees with. I'm guessing it's the part where Wada admitted that the current Final Fantasies are nowhere near as good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Review
A great game for rhythm fans and Chocobo lovers alike.*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

Of course toriyama would not agree that his own creations have been utter SHITE and TRIPE


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 28, 2012)

RUMOR: Agni was running on single GTX 680





Considering consoles don't have technical overhead, it bodes well for them considering the demo itself was apparently 100% unoptimized in any form


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Of course toriyama would not agree that his own creations have been utter SHITE and TRIPE



Well obviously he wouldn't need to agree with that because it isn't the case. I don't agree with it either and I certainly don't agree with FFVII being the best FF has.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2012)

You can argue 13 but X-2 was trash.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You can argue 13 but X-2 was trash.



Meh, I thought X-2 was decent actually. Trash in comparison to X but still decent in its own right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Well obviously he wouldn't need to agree with that because it isn't the case. I don't agree with it either and I certainly don't agree with FFVII being the best FF has.



 It is not there best FF in terms of a game, it is more for what it did for them....which will never be repeated in that genre. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2012)

"Best" in terms of final fantasy games is completely subjective because everybody has a different answer 

When SE talks about FFVII in terms of being the "best", they are talking about its widespread cultural relevance and critical acclaim at the same time, two things FFVII and its spinoffs and sidestories had in spades 

Unfortunately, for me, it sounded like SE is trying to chase a phantom, an intangible that can never come to pass. Hopefully though, their aspiration to make a better game is bolstered by this phantom next gen instead of making them crash and burn. XIII was a middling game. There were elements i liked, and elements i disliked, and that's not good for FF, a series that, before this generation was treated like the holy grail of JRPG's.  A series that was so high on quality that it would be impossible legitimately critique a game in the series without trying your very hardest to find flaws.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone got any dirt on the English release of Type-0?


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2012)

Your guess is as good as ours. I think they are hoping we forget about it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Your guess is as good as ours. I think they are hoping we forget about it.



I'd say they're succeeding then, a rare feat for Square.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Best" in terms of final fantasy games is completely subjective because everybody has a different answer
> 
> When SE talks about FFVII in terms of being the "best", they are talking about its widespread cultural relevance and critical acclaim at the same time, two things FFVII and its spinoffs and sidestories had in spades
> 
> Unfortunately, for me, it sounded like SE is trying to chase a phantom, an intangible that can never come to pass. Hopefully though, their aspiration to make a better game is bolstered by this phantom next gen instead of making them crash and burn. XIII was a middling game. There were elements i liked, and elements i disliked, and that's not good for FF, a series that, before this generation was treated like the holy grail of JRPG's.  A series that was so high on quality that it would be impossible legitimately critique a game in the series without trying your very hardest to find flaws.



Well I personally enjoyed more elements from XIII than I disliked so it would be impossible for me to call FFXIII "middling". That is more what I would call FFVII and X-2 to be quite honest. Like how outside of a handful of flaws I would have to be really picky in order to find a whole lot that was wrong with XIII. I agree though the best Final Fantasy game is a completely subjective thing that can never truly be determined because everybody likes different FF games and really the world is more interesting that way. It would be pretty boring if everybody liked and disliked the same stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone played Type-0 yet?


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2012)

Prolly Velocity because she is fluent in Japanese. I haven't though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 30, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> snip



I only have one thing to say about this dribble;

Comparing seven to X-2? That makes no sense whatsoever.

You can like or dislike the game on your own merits. But the utter trainwreck that X-2 left in its wake has no place being compared to any FF game that came before it. To even compare the two is lunacy


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I only have one thing to say about this dribble;
> 
> Comparing seven to X-2? That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> You can like or dislike the game on your own merits. But the utter trainwreck that X-2 left in its wake has no place being compared to any FF game that came before it. To even compare the two is lunacy



You might want to read over what I said before you claim lunacy. I didn't actually compare VII and X-2 in any way at all. I mentioned both of them because they both fit the description of middling for me, they were used as examples and you overreacted. I could have used XII but then I haven't finished XII yet and from what I have played and seen, even it is more enjoyable than either VII or X-2. I also noticed how you said I couldn't compare X-2 to any FF that came BEFORE it. Are you implying it is any more comparable to those that came after it? Comparing X-2 to XII, XIII or XIII-2 shows just as much lunacy as comparing it to anything before it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyone played Type-0 yet?



Only managed the demo all of several times.

Still fantastic shit.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 30, 2012)

Whats the consensus on XII? I was burnt out on FF after X-2(lol) so i gave it a pass. Got myself a pretty beastly PC so i'm planning on giving it a go with PCSX2.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 30, 2012)

XII's pretty good. Though a lot of the supporting cast outshines your actual characters by a lot.

 I'd say it does an amazing job at world building, but feels kind of half done by the end of it.

Tons of quests(You can get lost doing these to the point you forget where the fuck you were storywise)

 and Gambits is the greatest implementation to an rpg ever


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> XII's pretty good. Though a lot of the supporting cast outshines your actual characters by a lot.
> 
> I'd say it does an amazing job at world building, but feels kind of half done by the end of it.
> 
> ...



Gameplay = Quality 

Story = Good until you get to the Leviathan. Afterwards feels empty. Very noticabley so. Revenant Wings handles better with story and actually makes Vaan not look like a stock character when he was supposed to be the main character.


----------



## Esura (Jun 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I only have one thing to say about this dribble;
> 
> Comparing seven to X-2? That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> You can like or dislike the game on your own merits. But the utter trainwreck that X-2 left in its wake has no place being compared to any FF game that came before it. To even compare the two is lunacy



Overly defensive much?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds great, i've only had a quick go to see if how it runs. The battle system is definitely something i haven't see before which is a plus. Looking forward to seeing those badass looking judges.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Overly defensive much?



Yes when it comes to X-2  its the only game in the series i felt embarrassed playing  after i was finished  you can't compare it to any previous FF in terms of quality especially with toriyama at the helm


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2012)

I worked long and hard for that 100% and iron dukes. My efforts were not in vain.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 30, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Sounds great, i've only had a quick go to see if how it runs. The battle system is definitely something i haven't see before which is a plus. Looking forward to seeing those badass looking judges.



Judges are pretty disappointing sadly.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'd say they're succeeding then, a rare feat for Square.



Holy Fuck welcome back burrito brother, I mean Gnomie.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2012)

X-2 is a pile of steaming shit that panders to the lowest common denominator of society.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jun 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Your guess is as good as ours. I think they are hoping we forget about it.



Oh no. I better keep learning Japanese then. D: If we do get it, I hope it's for the PSP and not the Vita. Selfish reasons.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Qgq6YnRN0hU[/YOUTUBE]
13:14-19:00
Terrible game


----------



## zenieth (Jul 1, 2012)

FF13-3 

Call it what you will: a revelation from god, or a curse of the demon king. The fact remains that our world died. A heretic called upon an unearthly light, and chaos ensued.

Demons crawled from the black depths. 

Oh wait, wrong game, never mind


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Qgq6YnRN0hU[/YOUTUBE]
> 13:14-19:00
> Terrible game



Pansy ass mofo (dude in the vid), screw level 5, I'm going to take that shit on at level 1 when I eventually get it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Pansy ass mofo (dude in the vid), screw level 5, I'm going to take that shit on at level 1 when I eventually get it.



Have fun with your fake difficulty.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Have fun with your fake difficulty.



Fake difficulty my ass. If it is anything like the later half of XIII it is going to be hard as hell and yet still enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Whats the consensus on XII? I was burnt out on FF after X-2(lol) so i gave it a pass. Got myself a pretty beastly PC so i'm planning on giving it a go with PCSX2.



One of the best games in the series.

A couple interesting main characters
Fantastic antagonist lineup
Great story
By far the most atmospheric and addictive gameplay and world ever in an FF game

i can spend hours just wandering around in this game. It's so beautiful, rich, and full of life.

Also some good music. Not the best but even decent by FF standards is saying a lot.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Neat, where can I buy this?


----------



## Fran (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys if you don't know, FF3 is now out for the *android*.
You know the iphone one that was out ages ago - same as that. It's the same port as the DS one but with enhanced graphics.

18,500w ($16 i think) is  abit pricey for a game I've already completed twice.
I'm considering though, bored as hell.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't think it takes much to make VII for the PC so I doubt it'll take away from Versus(though the game doesn't exist to me).


----------



## Naruto (Jul 4, 2012)

VII was already on the PC, for many many years.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

^This version will have achievements and some other added things. Don't think the other PC version was a digital release too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Wasting their time doing that when they should be putting all of their effort into Versus so I can get my XIII-3 and KH3 after it.



Putting XIII-3, a quick year and a half cash in, in the same category as KH3 and Versus, two games that people have been waiting 5+ years for?  Hmm, that sounds very suspect.

Don't worry about your precious XIII series. Toriyama will be working with his team on XIII-3 at the same time versus is being worked on, again taking away precious resources from the actual games people want, in order to finally kill this troubled XIII franchise.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Putting XIII-3, a quick year and a half cash in, in the same category as KH3 and Versus, two games that people have been waiting 5+ years for?  *Hmm, that sounds very suspect.*
> 
> Don't worry about your precious XIII series. Toriyama will be working with his team on XIII-3 at the same time versus is being worked on, again taking away precious resources from the actual games people want, in order to finally kill this troubled XIII franchise.



No it doesn't. Just because you don't give a shit about XIII doesn't mean others would agree. I actually prefer XIII-3 and KH3 with Versus dropped at this point, and this is coming from a Nomura fan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> No it doesn't. Just because you don't give a shit about XIII doesn't mean others would agree. I actually prefer XIII-3 and KH3 with Versus dropped at this point, and this is coming from a Nomura fan.



Its not a matter of opinion, you can prefer whatever you want. It is a fact that Versus and KH3 have been anticipated for 7 years, as opposed to the XIII series which is beating a dead horse over and over again with 1.5 yearly installments, incomprehensible plot lines and characters and truckloads of unnecessary cheapskate DLC.  Once again, Toriyama needs to be fired with the quickness.

Or maybe SE itself needs a big restructuring. You don't blow your budget on crafting an expensive engine for years and years(Crystal tools), only to have only 2 games actually use it(one of them being a miserable failure that was dead in the water and the other being a middling experience with no success trail). That's probably why they got so desperate to recoup the costs on their fallen investment, by pumping out negligible sequels


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

How in the mother of fuck did the VII PC announcement turn in a XIII argument?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

I would rather have Versus than KH3, bit sick of KH.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

^ I'm sick of sidestories for KH, if they came out with a console version and structured it in a way so that i could understand without being confused by the convoluted nature of the series after KH2, then i'd snap it up




Mura said:


> How in the mother of fuck did the VII PC announcement turn in a XIII argument?



Its not an argument per-se, but a debate about putting something like XIII and its sequels in the same category as noshow titles that have been hotly anticipated for nigh a decade  But i guess if we wanted to go that far, the VII remake would be apart of that


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

So question Inuhanyou, did you love XIII but hated XIII-2?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So question Inuhanyou, did you love XIII but hated XIII-2?



I didn't love or hate either of them  I thought XIII was a mixed bag. There were things i liked about it(a lot of the music for one example), things i didn't like about it(the over linearity and pacing of the plot for two examples), and was glad i atleast tried it out and beat it to see for myself at the end of the day whether or not it deserved all the fan backlash.

XIII-2 on the other hand, reeks to me of X-2. A shoehorned in experience designed to milk the franchise without worrying about how the actual plot or characters would fare in this type of setting. With X-2 it was bounty hunting charlies angels playing dress up. In XIII-2 it was incomprehensible time travel scenario#323872372.

Again though, unlike X-2, XIII-2 left me with the same feeling i had from XIII. Liked a lot of the features, didn't like a lot of the features, was glad i played it.  

But at the end of the day, i don't see the relevance of trying to milk the XIII series any more than it already has been outside of money, especially when there are other games that need to be higher priority.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> ^This version will have achievements and some other added things. Don't think the other PC version was a digital release too.



All of which is extremely easy to remedy. Don't expect this to take ANY time away from any other project they have at all.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not a matter of opinion, you can prefer whatever you want. It is a fact that Versus and KH3 have been anticipated for 7 years, as opposed to the XIII series which is beating a dead horse over and over again with 1.5 yearly installments, incomprehensible plot lines and characters and truckloads of unnecessary cheapskate DLC.  Once again, Toriyama needs to be fired with the quickness.
> 
> Or maybe SE itself needs a big restructuring. You don't blow your budget on crafting an expensive engine for years and years(Crystal tools), only to have only 2 games actually use it(one of them being a miserable failure that was dead in the water and the other being a middling experience with no success trail). That's probably why they got so desperate to recoup the costs on their fallen investment, by pumping out negligible sequels


Who gives a fuck what was anticipated for how long? Do it fucking matter? Adamant soul just stated what he was looking forward to and you keep going into this damn FFXIII ragging that has fuck all to do with fuck all of anything. Mura post something about FFVII PC rerelease, Adamant soul expresses his discontent with this and what do you do? Start a FFXIII shit rag.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2012)

I totally own XIII-2, never going to play it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

leaving this thread cause JJBA is gettin a game that covers part 1 to 7 and that is infinitely better than whatever shit FF will or has put out in history.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> leaving this thread cause JJBA is gettin a game that covers part 1 to 7 and that is infinitely better than whatever shit FF will or has put out in history.



I'm following you, though I've never read JJBA.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

it's got cowboy's with Grills, that's all you need to know.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

Will be trolling with Joseph all day.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2012)

Did you see that Joestar art of run?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Did you see that Joestar art of run?



Yep, something he did in the older fighting game as well.

I always knew something was missing from him in the older game though, it was the scarf!


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2012)

What's Jojo about? All I know is I played a fighting game on GGPO called Jojo something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's Jojo about? All I know is I played a fighting game on GGPO called Jojo something.



Being manly and fabulous, also bizarre.

Should read the manga.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2012)

Esura doesn't like manly things, he likes lolis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> ^This version will have achievements and some other added things. Don't think the other PC version was a digital release too.



:sleepy

Update the graphics or GTFO. We don't want another port.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

I read this as, "Toriyama hints at prolonged suffering of Final Fantasy fans, and the continued demise of SquareEnix."


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Being manly and fabulous, also bizarre.
> 
> Should read the manga.


Thanks. Looked it up.

No thanks. Way too many chapters to just be going in now.



The World said:


> Esura doesn't like manly things, he likes lolis



I was going to rip your ass a new one but...I don't give a darn anymore. Playing P4.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Thanks. Looked it up.
> 
> No thanks. Way too many chapters to just be going in now.



It's broken up into parts with different main characters, you could finish one part in one or two readings and be satisfied with the ending.


----------



## lathia (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

> With the Character Booster you can increase your HP, MP and Gil levels to their maximum, all with the simple click of a button, leaving you to enjoy your adventure.



lol what, how lame, even for a 15 year old game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I read this as, "Toriyama hints at prolonged suffering of Final Fantasy fans, and the continued demise of SquareEnix."



There...there is just no facepalm or disappoint great enough to express how I feel right now.I...I just don't...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 5, 2012)

Toriyama gets a lot of things he wants  Everyone else suffers


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 8, 2012)

You guys need to stop worrying. After FFVIIPC makes a ton of money Square will continue the Compilation.

I personally can't wait for Cait Sith's spinoff game in which it's discovered his mechanical body actually houses the original spaceship that the FFX people came to FFVII on.


----------



## BVB (Jul 10, 2012)

> FFX people came to FFVII on.



what are you talking about? oO


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You guys need to stop worrying. After FFVIIPC makes a ton of money Square will continue the Compilation.
> 
> I personally can't wait for Cait Sith's spinoff game in which it's discovered his mechanical body actually houses the original spaceship that the FFX people came to FFVII on.



STOP MOCKING US!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2012)

*Square Enix: Current Console Generation Has Lasted "Way Too Long"*



> Square Enix's worldwide technology director has said that the length of the current console generation is "the biggest mistake [Sony and Microsoft] ever made".
> 
> In an interview with GamesIndustry, Julien Merceron shared his opinion that those developers who grew bored of the current generation were pushed into exploring iOS and browsers, and were now unlikely to return to hardware.
> 
> ...




Square....................OH LAWD. 

Always taking about ramping up the graphics when they need to focus on the whole fucking picture for an RPG


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 10, 2012)

^ Square has no business talking about length. Where is FFVS13 and Kingdom Hearts 3? There the worst when it comes to that shit. And excuse Sony and Microsoft for not constantly releasing expensive machines during a really bad global economy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2012)

"expensive machines that they barely use"

fixed for yah.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 10, 2012)

BVB said:


> what are you talking about? oO





> ***Interview with FFX-2 creators from the Final Fantasy X-2 Ultimania***
> (Page 723)
> **"So, what of this child, Shinra......"**
> --"Among these latest stories, 'connected' is one of the key words becoming
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2012)

That article...that article there shows that square just does not get it anymore.


----------



## Solar (Jul 16, 2012)

More XIII continuation but no V remake news.  

I'll expect the worse but hope for the best at the TGS.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2012)

So earlier this month I bought a game.

The name of that game is Dirge of Cerberus.

Now I had watched all the cutscenes on YT a couple years ago but I fiugred I'd try the game. yes I know all about it's well-deserved reputation. It was an impulse buy and it was cheap.

So my thoughts on the game....

It was actually pretty fun. Not great mind you but I liked the gun combat. Melee was crap but luckily you rarely used that.

The environments were also pretty neat. They just had some nice atmosphere I guess. That was helped a lot by the music of course. Hamauzu or whatever did not dazzle me with FFXIII but he provided some excellent pieces for this game. (more on that later)

The story was...passable. At least until you get to the end bits with Hojo. That was just retarded and everything after it was pretty dumb too.

I know the Online mode in Japan gave more character to Deepground but just going off the game I actually played, Weiss never really had a character. That is one of the single greatest failings of the game's story in my opinion. Weiss is hyped to all hell. Every member of Deepground is going "Hail, Weiss!" and the Tsviets wank him off anymore. You're really interested to see the guy that these hundreds of mooks were willing to die for.

Only you don't. It's Hojo in a Weiss suit. You never get to know the Weiss that everyone went on and on about. It's very disappointing.

On the other hand, if I may give this game more credit than it deserves, that's also kinda interesting. It makes all those Deepground soldiers and the Tsviets rather sympathetic. They did all this for someone they revered but they were all just pawns in the end. They died for nothing.

Now the other characters in the game didn't exactly wow me. Vincent was alright but the only really good character was Shelke. She had some nice development.

Sadly Lucrecia was so terrible that she alone almost sunk the game for me.

Now, for some of the pretty sweet music in the game:









































Overall I think DOC had a lot of potential that it squandered. Even still..I enjoyed it. It's probably not a good game though.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucrecia is the bane of existence.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty much. Even if the rest of the game had been perfect (which it wasn't), Lucrecia alone would have dragged it all to hell.

I would honestly say she's the worst character I've ever seen in a video game. I just don't know how you aim for "sympathetic" and somehow create one of the most detestable characters I've ever seen.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 18, 2012)

Ah, yes I remember DoC.

You couldn't walk three steps without being forced to watch some extremely boring and overly long cutscene, where Vincent Valentine, the one character from FFVII who has absolutely no personality is interacting with a bunch of total retards.

I liked the design of Vincents hair though - it's the only reason I finished the game 

EDIT: and let's not forget that DoC introduces Shalua, Nomuras single worst character design ever (and he sucks pretty bad in the first place):



Scientist? Robot? Cheap Whore? I just can't decide...


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 18, 2012)

Shalua is fucking hot. I've never played DoC, I didn't know about her existence.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 18, 2012)

^ I'm sorry, I can't help you with your mental illness.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2012)

I always thought she looked like Baiken in stripper gear.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 18, 2012)

The idea of a grizzled, disfigured but still hot scientist was intriguing.

Besides, DOC gave us much worse designs.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Then again, Nero seems to be popular with the ladies...

So, in spite of Nomura's questionable art, it seems that he gets the job done.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2012)

A wing

holding a handgun

why


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> A wing
> 
> holding a handgun
> 
> why


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2012)

>rule of cool
>actually rule of stupid


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> A wing
> 
> holding a handgun
> 
> why



Nomura: You ask why...?

Because I can.

Because this is MY game and YOUR NIGHTMARE.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Pretty much. Even if the rest of the game had been perfect (which it wasn't), Lucrecia alone would have dragged it all to hell.
> 
> I would honestly say she's the worst character I've ever seen in a video game. I just don't know how you aim for "sympathetic" and somehow create one of the most detestable characters I've ever seen.



I'd like to ask, what was so bad about her? I've never played DoC, but I do know that she's at least Sephiroth's biological mother...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2012)

Well you gotta understand how I and many others interpreted Lucrecia's character based on teh original FFVII.
We knew that she was Sephiroth's real mother and that his father was Hojo. We also find her in that crystal cave, lamenting how her Jenova Cells won't even let her commits suicide.

My interpretation was that, given how monstrous Hojo is, that he manipulated her. Lucrecia wasn't a bad person but she had been used by Hojo and now she felt massive guilt over what had happened to her son..

DOC spells it out that she fully consented to let her child be used for the Jenova Project. 

What's more, remember how Vincent loved her? Loved her so much that he wanted to spend the rest of his days in a coffin because of how bad he felt for letting all this happen? Well DOC reveals that Lucrecia worked with his father. Her experiments resulted in Vinny's father dying. 

As such, she was only really close or trying to help Vincent to make up for her incompetence getting his papa killed.

Oh and in case you don't remember,  Hojo shot Vincent and Vincent was then experimented on. DOC shows Lucrecia walking in on this. She is literally standing there as Hojo cackles for something like a minute over Vincent's dying body.

So we have Lucrecia knowing flatout Hojo is 100% nuts, that she was fully cooperative with the plan to use her unborn child for genetic engineering,  that she only really did anything for Vincent because she wanted to atone for her idiocy killing his father.....

Oh and through the entire game she says "I'm sorry." Like, A LOT. It doesn't sound that bad just typing it here but you will hear her say some variation of "I'm sorry" or "I'm so sorry" about 20 times in the game at least.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 19, 2012)

So basically, she's at fault with willing cooperating with the obviously evil Hojo and giving birth to Sephiroth who eventually became a world wide terrorist who's responsible for most of the events in FF7 and Advent Children... And for the cherry on top, IIRC, I read somewhere that she knew that Sephiroth would eventually become evil, but still continued in carrying out letting him become birthed. 

And she also caused Vincent's father's death and also knew about Vincent being shot at by Hojo...

Can't say there's really one thing sympathetic about here when her imbecilic actions caused grievous harm. Although I can't help but feel that even if she didn't volunteer to give birth to Sephiroth, some other woman would've done so anyway(Though that admittedly's still no excuse since she 100% knows at that point that Hojo's insane.)... Square really should've stuck to her simply being forced to become Sephiroth's vessel. It seems they tried to flesh her out but it failed horribly.

Oh well. At least she's already technically suffering a fate worse than death.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 19, 2012)

She just loved Hojo more, seems simple enough.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 19, 2012)

Hard to believe that anyone could love that monster...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't you remember when you find Hojo lounging on the beach at Costa de Sol and he had those two honeys with him? (or maybe it was one girl. I forget)

Chicks dig the labcoat. Even if they wear labcoats themselves apparently.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 19, 2012)

FF15 has been rumored to be announced this year


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

Got any links, any sources, anything? No? 

I doubt it regardless


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2012)

A secret game? Sounds interesting. I bet that it's actually Versus, but they changed it to FFXV to avoid the criticisms from FF13.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

So there's one source...but still, i doubt such a thing intensely  they've got XIII-3 rumored, versus thirteen in development, XIV 2.0 in development and launching soon, they just put out theatrythm, and Agni's philosophy as a benchmark for future final fantasies.

It seems like a lot of effort for a game that is suppose to 'surpass' Skyrim, a game that came out 3 years after this game supposedly started development, and surpass FFVII in critical reception as well as sales, which makes no sense whatsoever and is an impossible and unfair goal to establish from the outset.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2012)

That's why I'm thinking it's Versus. There's no feasible way they could have been outright hiding it for this long. Versus matches the description pretty well. The only thing that's strange about it is that the director for it is the same person who directed FFVI, FFIX, and FF12. All of which are great games, but I don't see how they couldn't have said something about it. SE loves to announce things and release them 6 years later, but this could be a case of them being a normal developer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome said:


> That's why I'm thinking it's Versus. There's no feasible way they could have been outright hiding it for this long. Versus matches the description pretty well. The only thing that's strange about it is that the director for it is the same person who directed FFVI, FFIX, and FF12. All of which are great games, but I don't see how they couldn't have said something about it. SE loves to announce things and release them 6 years later, but this could be a case of them being a normal developer.



It would have nothing to do with Versus if it was real. As you said, the director(which is Nomura) is completely different from the confirmed director of this rumored game. And while versus is semi open world in that you'll have a lot of areas to explore and fight in, its not completely so in that it follows a set story path, so it would not be going against Skyrim at all. And also, Versus was already confirmed to start full production last year, it would not match up at all with a 4 year development period of just under 200 people as this rumored game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 19, 2012)

Whoever linked to that FFVII pronunciation parody, please link to it again. Ya know, gthe one where they start off arguing if it's "Bahamut" or "Ba-ha-moot" and so-on.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2012)

Yea, none of this makes sense. SE announces and then develops. They never develop and then announce... like most gaming companies.

Like I said, they could just be acting normal for once.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

They'll never act normal. I don't see this rumor as legitimate.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2012)

It's from a trusted source, and TGS is right around the corner. We'll find out in a few months.

I remember people were saying that FF13 would never come to the 360 and that rumor is fake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

A "trusted source" by one publication. IGN say they have "trusted sources" about pretty much all rumors and a lot of it is just bunk


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2012)

The difference being this is the same source who provided us with other reliable information about SE. They don't just say "trusted source", it's the same one they've been using for a while now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

The only information this "supposed source" had was about FF13 being multiplatform, and SE was already making advances and having statements in that direction long before the reveal of FFXIII's multiplatform status, in case certain people don't remember.


----------



## Esura (Jul 19, 2012)

This is fake as hell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree, none of this information meshes at all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 20, 2012)

*Future Final Fantasy XIII Developments To Be Announced on September 1*



> Square Enix will detail future developments for the Final Fantasy XIII project on September 1 during a stage show at the Final Fantasy 25th anniversary event in Shibuya. The publisher outlined its full plans for the event today.
> 
> The 25th Anniversary event will be held from August 31 through September 2. The first day will be an early demo event and opening ceremony exclusively for the press and some lucky members of the Square Enix Members fan club. The following days are open to the public.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 20, 2012)

The time they have been spending on sequels of a game almost no one liked could have been used on Final Fantasy XV or FFVersusXIII instead.


----------



## Solar (Jul 20, 2012)

They mention VII's anniversary but ignore to mention V's anniversary. Square Enix seriously now?


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 20, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The time they have been spending on sequels of a game almost no one liked could have been used on Final Fantasy XV or FFVersusXIII instead.



They're also working on FFXIV, since the first one flopped hard. As for FFXIII, i think it was actually a smart decision to split it in 3 games in one gen.

As for Versus XIII,


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

^ IGN reported on that, and is the only source so far.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 20, 2012)

that's not important. Square Enix is the one who needs to confirm this rumor now.

We all know how long it's been and how many problems they had with the production. I wouldn't get my hopes too high.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

They never had problems. Its not like it was in development hell. They had only just started production last year because development staff were being diverted to various other projects along the way. That's how it went if you listen to Nomura's side and not Wada


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2012)

This rumored FF15 game sounds amazing though. FF12 was the best FF imo, this game is going places


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They never had problems. Its not like it was in development hell. They had only just started production last year because development staff were being diverted to various other projects along the way. That's how it went if you listen to Nomura's side and not Wada



Those are development issues alright. They went back and forth with this game for 4 years and then started to work on it. That right there spits how troubled of a team they are.

And i don't believe in Nomura more than i do with Wada. They're both in the same sinking ship.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Future Final Fantasy XIII Developments To Be Announced on September 1*



So just over a month until they cut the suspense building and actually announce that they are making XIII-3. Come on Square we all know you are going to make it, stop playing with us already and give me a release date (I don't care if it is two years from now) so that my hype has a target to be focused on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

Or they could just cancel it and end everyone else's misery right now


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Or they could just cancel it and end everyone else's misery right now



End everyone's misery by cancelling it?  
That seems a little contradictory to to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

The game is going to be as middling as both previous entrees unless they fire the entire development staff. So yeah, ending misery 

On its own its tolerable, but then you have to add on the fact that the focus on this already beaten down XIII franchise is diverting attention away from other things and it becomes ridiculous


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The game is going to be as middling as both previous entrees unless they fire the entire development staff. So yeah, ending misery
> 
> On its own its tolerable, but then you have to add on the fact that the focus on this already beaten down XIII franchise is diverting attention away from other things and it becomes ridiculous



Well I could care less about Versus right now and the longer they take to make KH3 the more time I have to play through all the side games and KH1/2 again. XIII-3 is going to be as or even more amazing than the previous entries were, I just know it. The'll end my misery by giving me a release year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing? Subjective. Versus, i do care about, and Type Zero localization.


----------



## Esura (Jul 20, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Well I could care less about Versus right now and the longer they take to make KH3 the more time I have to play through all the side games and KH1/2 again. XIII-3 is going to be as or even more amazing than the previous entries were, I just know it. The'll end my misery by giving me a release year.



...see I like the way you think.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

Of course you'd say that Esura, your one of the few here who held XIII up along with the FF's of yesteryear


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Amazing? Subjective. Versus, i do care about, and Type Zero localization.



Are you implying what you were saying was any less subjective?



Esura said:


> ...see I like the way you think.



So do I


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Amazing? Subjective. Versus, i do care about, and Type Zero localization.



You are aware that your own opinion is just as subjective correct? Versus is vaporware untill proven otherwise, so why bother bringing it into the equation? 

Type Zero getting localized though...I can find nothing but agreement there


----------



## Angelus (Jul 20, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> You are aware that your own opinion is just as subjective correct? Versus is vaporware untill proven otherwise, so why bother bringing it into the equation?
> 
> Type Zero getting localized though...I can find nothing but agreement there



Too bad that chances are pretty slim by now, that we'll get a localization.

With all the FF Remakes, Dissidia games and Crisis Core that were all released outside Japan, I wonder why they are reluctant to release Type-0 - it's hard to believe that it would do worse financially than all those other SE PSP games.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 20, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Too bad that chances are pretty slim by now, that we'll get a localization.
> 
> With all the FF Remakes, Dissidia games and Crisis Core that were all released outside Japan, I wonder why they are reluctant to release Type-0 - it's hard to believe that it would do worse financially than all those other SE PSP games.



Yeah Crisis Core was a great game and the Dissidia's were very enjoyable. Type 0 is supposed to be really good from what I hear so why they don't release it here is beyond me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

To be clear, i've never insinuated that anything i've said has been objective fact. But fact or not remains besides the point. I, and a lot of other people, don't care about XIII, and news of other projects being shafted while XIII gets bolstered by lackluster sales and middling critical reception is rage inducing.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> To be clear, i've never insinuated that anything i've said has been objective fact. But fact or not remains besides the point. I, and a lot of other people, don't care about XIII, and news of other projects being shafted while XIII gets bolstered by lackluster sales and middling critical reception is rage inducing.



Except the XIII series and Versus XIII are being made by completely different teams. It's not XIII's fault they wont get their asses in gear and finish Versus XIII. Quite frankly I really don't care how lackluster the sales were or how bad the reception was neither of which in my experience are indicators of how good a game is (FFXIII being a very good example of it). Getting angry because Toriyama and his team are actually putting games out at a decent pace while Nomura is sitting on his ass twiddling his thumbs instead of releasing Versus XIII and far more importantly KH3 is just being silly IMO.

They give me XIII-3 and I'll be happy. Sure I want KH3 but I'm not going to complain about it taking forever every second of the day, I'll just be happy with what I am getting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Actually its already been said that versus thirteen has been taken out multiple times because development staff has had to  be pulled out to assist work on XIII or its numerous sequels.


And you do realize that the XIII team can only put out sequels at that pace because he copy pastes environments and locations from the previous game and doesn't have to create a battle system or engine from scratch right? I'm sure you know this fact, so bringing that up makes no sense.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 20, 2012)

I liked 13-2. It wasn't "zomg this is best ever" but it was enjoyable enough.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2012)

where are y'all

i need my FF updates now .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Wait for september, we'll have more news then


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2012)

shoot me now




omg why SE wtf why


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Why what?  We have the FFXIII presentation on september 1st, surely you can wait for a few weeks


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2012)

All you need to know:

Versus ain't cancelled
PSP FFIII
Announcements in September

That should hold you for a little.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2012)

the fuck, versus was going to be cancelled?! D:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

I can be calm now, but i can also admit that i'd be pulling my hair out the same if Wada had not come out and said Versus wasn't canceled.

That just made me so pissed off, just the very thought of it, not even plausibility.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2012)

Well if you believe sources such as Kotaku.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> the fuck, versus was going to be cancelled?! D:



Nope, just rumors, where have you been bisch?


And the more important question is, where is Agito for NA?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

^ Agito doesn't exist, there is only Type Zero 


Kotaku is a blog, they've never said they were anything but that. So they have free reign to report on "rumors" from dubious sources. 

Its the average person's fault if they go there looking for clear substantiated articles with 100% back up evidence.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2012)

i've been in hell lately sorry x_____x;;

omg okay, they better have been rumors. i would've been like "wtf", they were about to waste prompto's face wtf what a tease


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

Prompto looks ridiculous, in the CG trailer he looked like he had down syndrome, so embarrasing


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2012)

fuck you, he has abs .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 25, 2012)

DERRRRP


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 25, 2012)

that was the worst screenshot of him okay .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bJFQXxGUzqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting. I might fuck around with a MMO for longer than a day now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]bJFQXxGUzqM[/YOUTUBE]


too late imo.. and they just need to reborn the whole series...


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

Reboot the whole series? How are you gonna go about rebooting a series where each entry is completely different from the last?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Reboot the whole series? How are you gonna go about rebooting a series where each entry is completely different from the last?


 a clean start.. stop making FF games for the time being.. Call the next game Final Fantasy.. Focus on saving the series with that... If you have to take 5 to 7 years for the project so be it..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

Each game is completely different? lol


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 26, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing as Esura... If I can't get my hands on Diablo I might as well get this.. T_______T. pathetic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a clean start.. stop making FF games for the time being.. Call the next game Final Fantasy.. Focus on saving the series with that... If you have to take 5 to 7 years for the project so be it..



How about no....


Also, from what i've seen of the new 14, it looks very good. But the problem is that this shoulda been what it fucken was in the first place! They should not have announced 13 and 14 so close together. Instead, this reveal should have been the first anyone saw of it


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 26, 2012)

That's awesome news that Versus isn't being cancelled. I still think we're getting FFXIII-3 though, because Square Enix loves to print money.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 26, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> That's awesome news that Versus isn't being cancelled. I still think we're getting FFXIII-3 though, because Square Enix loves to print money.



Of course we are, they have been building up to it since FFXIII-1 (granted it was more obvious after XIII-2). To be honest MMO's have never really appealed so I've never played XI nor will I ever play this new one XIV so while the trailer looked nice, it's the sole fact it's an MMO that turns me off.

In the meantime, any news on that FFX remaster, would give me an excuse to play through the game again (not like I need it, just a little extra incentive would be nice). I still can't wait for that, Yuna in HD.


----------



## lathia (Jul 26, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Of course we are, they have been building up to it since FFXIII-1 (granted it was more obvious after XIII-2). To be honest MMO's have never really appealed so I've never played XI nor will I ever play this new one XIV so while the trailer looked nice, it's the sole fact it's an MMO that turns me off.
> 
> *In the meantime, any news on that FFX remaster, would give me an excuse to play through the game again (not like I need it, just a little extra incentive would be nice). I still can't wait for that, Yuna in HD. *



Let me tell you, I'm playing FFX-International @1080p, and although it looks better, it's not mind blowing. Partly due to the fact that the game was already pretty crisp to begin with. Take a look at Xenoblade (Wii) on the other hand. When you upscale it to 1080p, it's like night and day. 

Only way FFX-HD would look way better is if they manage to upgrade the polygon count to what they show in some of the cut scenes. Something like this,

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *How about no....*
> 
> 
> Also, from what i've seen of the new 14, it looks very good. But the problem is that this shoulda been what it fucken was in the first place! They should not have announced 13 and 14 so close together. Instead, this reveal should have been the first anyone saw of it


 why not? the series clearly needs a fresh start or I am the only who is not blind?


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> a clean start.. stop making FF games for the time being.. Call the next game Final Fantasy.. Focus on saving the series with that... If you have to take 5 to 7 years for the project so be it..



You my boi and all, but that's retarded as all hell.

That's the exact opposite of what people want. People want MORE Final Fantasy. People actually are getting tired of waiting five to seven years for a Final Fantasy game. Also, FF is probably one if not is their biggest profitable franchise they own. You are essentially trying to tell Square to commit suicide on their business by telling them to stop making FF games for a long period of time. That's ludicrous. People want more FFs, but not necessarily the one we got (FFXIII, FFXIII-2). I've noticed many views on the future of FF (getting Westernized, staying the course, going old school) but they all point to wanting more FF, not less.



Malvingt2 said:


> why not? the series clearly needs a fresh start or I am the only who is not blind?



Yeah it does. Wait for FFXV. That's your fresh start.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why not? the series clearly needs a fresh start or I am the only who is not blind?



I don't think the series needs a fresh start. I just want more games that appeal to me, like Versus, or what could come about next gen from Agni. 

That's not to say i didn't enjoy playing through FF13/FF13-2, or that i won't enjoy playing through 13-3. Those games were decent enough to not warrant something like a reboot for the entire franchise, that's just ridiculous.  I know a lot of people who were divisive on VIII, same thing with 13. But FF has been around for many console generations and they've had weak spots in certain places at different times. 

But none of their issues has required a complete re-write. Even FFXIV was eventually fixed with Reborn


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess im the only one who wants a FFV and FFIV remakes for any console psp or 3ds but type-0 makes me lost hope D:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You my boi and all, but that's retarded as all hell.
> 
> That's the exact opposite of what people want. People want MORE Final Fantasy. People actually are getting tired of waiting five to seven years for a Final Fantasy game. Also, FF is probably one if not is their biggest profitable franchise they own. You are essentially trying to tell Square to commit suicide on their business by telling them to stop making FF games for a long period of time. That's ludicrous. People want more FFs, but not necessarily the one we got (FFXIII, FFXIII-2). I've noticed many views on the future of FF (getting Westernized, staying the course, going old school) but they all point to wanting more FF, not less.
> 
> ...


Do you mean main FF games? I meant in general Esura. spin off and main Numbers etc...I just feel that the series need a rest..



Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think the series needs a fresh start. I just want more games that appeal to me, like Versus, or what could come about next gen from Agni.
> 
> That's not to say i didn't enjoy playing through FF13/FF13-2, or that i won't enjoy playing through 13-3. Those games were decent enough to not warrant something like a reboot for the entire franchise, that's just ridiculous.  I know a lot of people who were divisive on VIII, same thing with 13. But FF has been around for many console generations and they've had weak spots in certain places at different times.
> 
> But none of their issues has required a complete re-write. Even FFXIV was eventually fixed with Reborn


 Versus is appealing?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2012)

Versus isn't a game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Versus is appealing?



The premise is at least unique compared the past entries.

Modern day, mafia of swords, not heroes saving the world just defending their turf, the love interest is an enemy etc.

That's what I find interesting in Versus plot so far.

As for the gameplay, I'm impressed by every little glimpse we get, and I love KH.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The premise is at least unique compared the past entries.
> 
> *Modern day*, mafia of swords, *not heroes saving the world just defending their turf*, the love interest is an enemy etc.
> 
> ...



These are things that have happened in one FF or another. My opinion on the mafia and love interest are out until further info is given before I just list it as a fancy redressing of a previous ff trope.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't seem to recall any FF aside from Versus being modern day, only Fantasy or far Futuristic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Versus is appealing?



Yeah..to me, got a problem?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah..to me, got a problem?


no at all..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Good


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah..to me, got a problem?



Yep


----------



## zenieth (Jul 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I can't seem to recall any FF aside from Versus being modern day, only Fantasy or far Futuristic.



up until Esthar, FF8 is pretty damn present day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1p8oA5PvJbc[/YOUTUBE]
Epic?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> up until Esthar, FF8 is pretty damn present day.



What? There was nothing modern about the gardens.


----------



## Deimos (Jul 28, 2012)

I finally got to play FFXIII-2 and finish it. It's a pretty good game. I'm glad I gave it a shot. I haven't played FFXIII though and I don't think I will. I enjoyed the freedom you have all the way through the game. Battle system is fine. Crystarium is kinda boring but it works. Graphics are breathtaking. Story is nice. Characters are cool. Soundtrack is disappointing. What's up with all those songs? Whatever happened to Nobuo-style FF music... And DLC is garbage. Internet connection to get new skins? nothx

I think it would be standing somewhere at the top in my FF list with FFVII and FFXII. I think the most important thing is to have characters you like. If there aren't any, it's hard to play the game... Let's see:

*FFVII*
All characters were awesome. And there's Tifa. Tifa > all

*Overall: 9.2*
Gameplay: 9
Combat: 9
Story: 10
Characters: 10
Graphics: 7
Music: 10

*FFXII*
Balthier, Cid, Larsa, Vayne, Gabranth, Venat, Al Cid. Good stuff.

*Overall: 8.7*
Gameplay: 9
Combat: 10
Story: 9
Characters: 7
Graphics: 9
Music: 8

*FFXIII-2*
Noel and Caius, basically.

*Overall: 8.3*
Gameplay: 9
Combat: 8
Story: 9
Characters: 7
Graphics: 10
Music: 7

Could've been #2 if it had a better soundtrack... Excellent game nonetheless, ranking just above FFIX and FFX on my FF meter.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 30, 2012)

Deimos said:


> I finally got to play FFXIII-2 and finish it. It's a pretty good game. I'm glad I gave it a shot. I haven't played FFXIII though and I don't think I will. I enjoyed the freedom you have all the way through the game. Battle system is fine. Crystarium is kinda boring but it works. Graphics are breathtaking. Story is nice. Characters are cool. Soundtrack is disappointing. What's up with all those songs? Whatever happened to Nobuo-style FF music... And DLC is garbage. Internet connection to get new skins? nothx
> 
> I think it would be standing somewhere at the top in my FF list with FFVII and FFXII. I think the most important thing is to have characters you like. If there aren't any, it's hard to play the game... Let's see:
> 
> ...



Really? I like the XIII-2 soundtrack, especially the character themes, New Bodhum/Historia Crux, Last hunter, Followers of Chaos and anything to do with fighting Caius is pure gold. Of course it isn't as good as XIII's soundtrack but it is tough to beat the second best soundtrack in the entire series (the best being FFX's). I mean XIII had Blinded by light, Eden under siege, archylte steppe, fighting fate, born anew, Eternal love, test of the l'cie and a whole host of other tracks, the name's of which I have yet to learn lol.

The Crystarium allows you more  freedom as to how you want to upgrade Serah and Noel, much more so than is present with the XIII system (though that was still good in its' own way). Story wise so far XIII-2 for pure story aspects though character development definitely goes to the first game. 

Battle system was the best in the series in the first game, second only improved on it. I think you should give XIII another chance, if you can make it at least to Chapter 7, that is where the game really starts to pick up and that is also where the character development starts to shine as I ended up loving all the characters except Vanille and even she wasn't terrible by the game's end.

Most of XIII-2's important DLC is the coliseum battles and the three extra story scenarios two of which I currently have (Sazh's and Snow's), there is a lot more than just the outfits though really much of it (in particularly the story scenarios) should have been in the game itself I agree. Haven't completed the game myself yet as I am currently busy getting 100% achievements on XIII but what I have seen and played was very good.

I hated with a passion most unmatched the vast majority of FFVII's characters other than Yuffie, Vincent (he didn't annoy me), Aerith, the Turks and Rufus I actually liked. It's part of the reason it's one of (if not) the worst FF games that I have played. I also didn't enjoy the soundtrack much at all, it wasn't one of Nobuo's better works, compare it to FFIX, FFX or even Lost Odyssey (since he composed the music for that as well) and they make it look like trash. Game play was fine but the story especially after leaving Midgar was a big piece of something brown and smelly. It started off fine but I was just completely turned off it even by the end of the first disc. Also Yuna/Fang/Light >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tifa

Haven't finished FFXII so I'll not say anything about that.

Final Fantasy X is the best, best overall cast of characters, great game play, plenty of side quests, BEST STORY/SOUNDTRACK BY FAR and Yuna


----------



## Deimos (Jul 30, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I hated with a passion most unmatched the vast majority of FFVII's characters other than Yuffie, Vincent (he didn't annoy me), Aerith, the Turks and Rufus I actually liked. It's part of the reason it's one of (if not) the worst FF games that I have played. I also didn't enjoy the soundtrack much at all, it wasn't one of Nobuo's better works, compare it to FFIX, FFX or even Lost Odyssey (since he composed the music for that as well) and they make it look like trash. Game play was fine but the story especially after leaving Midgar was a big piece of something brown and smelly. It started off fine but I was just completely turned off it even by the end of the first disc. Also Yuna/Fang/Light >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tifa



Hmm okay. I really loved every one of them, good guys and bad guys. In comparison, I disliked every single character in FFVIII except for Squall and Seifer at the very beginning. Off the top of my head, I liked Zidane, Amarant, Quina, Beatrix and Garland in FFIX. In FFX, most characters were fine, with Auron being >>> to everyone else.

Soundtrack, I have FFVII > FFIX > FFX > FFVIII > FFXII in mind. I know VII had less instruments and stuff but in terms of how well it matched the environment, it's just perfect imo. There were too many songs in XIII-2. I _hate_ songs.

Now story wise, for me VII is the best by a very long shot. I didn't like X story that much. I was progressing in the story mostly to get more Auron. XII and XIII-2 story, I liked more.



Adamant soul said:


> Final Fantasy X is the best, best overall cast of characters, great game play, plenty of side quests, BEST STORY/SOUNDTRACK BY FAR and Yuna



It was #3 for me and now is #4 with XIII-2. Again, I agree that most characters were fine (but the bad guys sucked so bad, unlike VII). Story was meh to me. Soundtrack was indeed awesome. But Yuna?

Anyway from what I saw from XIII, I dunno if it's really worth it. It looks like you're too confined till the end and I kinda hate that. Total opposite of what I had in XIII-2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

It opens up once you get to use every role for every character. But even then your stuck with artificial and arbitrary level caps in which the only choice is to then upgrade your items or weapons, which also have caps as well 

It is literally impossible to grind, because you will always end up at the same spot depending on your progress in the plot. You can't max out anyone unless you've beaten the game and still felt motivated enough to go back after the stupid ending and max out Crystarium 10, which makes no sense imo because there's nothing to effin do besides beat random monsters or defeat the final boss over and over again


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 30, 2012)

Deimos said:


> Hmm okay. I really loved every one of them, good guys and bad guys. In comparison, I disliked every single character in FFVIII except for Squall and Seifer at the very beginning. Off the top of my head, I liked Zidane, Amarant, Quina, Beatrix and Garland in FFIX. In FFX, most characters were fine, with Auron being >>> to everyone else.
> 
> Soundtrack, I have FFVII > FFIX > FFX > FFVIII > FFXII in mind. I know VII had less instruments and stuff but in terms of how well it matched the environment, it's just perfect imo. There were too many songs in XIII-2. I _hate_ songs.
> 
> ...



Haven't played VIII though I have watched a let's play of it and yeah from what I saw none of the characters were really all that likeable so yeah have to agree with you on that one. From what I have played of IX yeah, the characters seem fine so far, so again I agree with you but yeah most of VII's cast just outright sucked for me, Vincent simply didn't annoy me like most of them did, Yuffie was all right, Aerith was good (her theme is the only top class AMAZING track from the game). Auron is certainly > everyone else in terms of being a BAMF.

For me it is FFX > FFXIII > FFIX > FFIV > FFVI > FFXIII-2 > Crisis Core >FFVII > FFX-2. It wasn't even due to lack of instruments that I didn't like VII's soundtrack, I just didn't find myself simply wandering around certain areas for ages just listening to the music as I would find myself doing so often during FFX or FFXIII, FFIV and FFVI had amazing soundtracks with way less than VII did. Areas like Zanarkand or Oerba are easy for me to just sit and grind for hours on end because of themes like these:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Someday the dream will end - FFX Zanarkand
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZD6GDOsNYE[/YOUTUBE]

Dust to Dust - FFXIII Oerba
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei5IDNc_s9I[/YOUTUBE]




As for the songs in XIII-2's soundtrack, I think they actually helped with how good that OST was since they suited the game and most of those tracks wouldn't be nearly as good without the vocals. As I said before the character songs are simply beautiful especially Yeul's.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w45JNgQgijc&list=FL5hlmmy5okeBzhU6GwwpcFA&index=19&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




It breaks my heart to listen to this and yet I can't stop hitting the replay button.

What didn't you like about X's story, I loved it. True Auron was a star of the great cast but the story was every bit the selling point of X that the characters were. I liked Seymour as a villain somehow because of stuff like this:

Tidus: "We saw Jyscal's sphere."
Auron: "You killed him."
Seymour: "What of it?"

He truly doesn't care and later when he makes light of the fact he slaughtered Kimahri's clans men on Mt Gagazet is just cruel, his motives and intentions weren't complicated, he just wanted to free everyone from their torment through death. His last battle also had THE BEST battle theme in the history of Final Fantasy. By comparison I didn't like Sephiroth, his obsession with his mother just killed him for me, the losing to a guy MUCH weaker than himself didn't help matters. He was cool in Crisis Core though.

I won't lie to you. You are confined in XIII however that only serves to add to the feel of the game for me. You have just become the hated enemies of your entire world, EVERYONE wants them dead, your characters destinies have sadly been set in stone and there is nothing you can do about it symbolized by the straight paths and little exploration. It wouldn't have made sense IMO to be able to explore much in XIII since it wouldn't have fit the story of the game. XIII-2 by contrast was a story OF EXPLORATION through the timeline so it made sense to have free reign over where you could go in that game. Yeah I'd say it is worth it IMO. I definitely found it to be.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It opens up once you get to use every role for every character. But even then your stuck with artificial and arbitrary level caps in which the only choice is to then upgrade your items or weapons, which also have caps as well
> 
> It is literally impossible to grind, because you will always end up at the same spot depending on your progress in the plot. You can't max out anyone unless you've beaten the game and still felt motivated enough to go back after the stupid ending and max out Crystarium 10, which makes no sense imo because there's nothing to effin do besides beat random monsters or defeat the final boss over and over again



Well there are still the c'ieth stone missions some of which cannot be beaten without Post-game stats and Long Gui.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It opens up once you get to use every role for every character. But even then your stuck with artificial and arbitrary level caps in which the only choice is to then upgrade your items or weapons, which also have caps as well
> 
> It is literally impossible to grind, because you will always end up at the same spot depending on your progress in the plot. You can't max out anyone unless you've beaten the game and still felt motivated enough to go back after the stupid ending and max out Crystarium 10, which makes no sense imo because there's nothing to effin do besides beat random monsters or defeat the final boss over and over again



Just play Chrono Trigger again it's way better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just play Chrono Trigger again it's way better.



I think that should go without saying


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just play Chrono Trigger again it's way better.



or Threads of Fate, that game is awesome and nobody played it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> or Threads of Fate, that game is awesome and nobody played it.



I liked it till the mini game part popped up.
Then I went screw this crap I'm not here to play a precision platformer.
I'm not fucking kidding.


----------



## Deimos (Jul 30, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Haven't played VIII though I have watched a let's play of it and yeah from what I saw none of the characters were really all that likeable so yeah have to agree with you on that one. From what I have played of IX yeah, the characters seem fine so far, so again I agree with you but yeah most of VII's cast just outright sucked for me, Vincent simply didn't annoy me like most of them did, Yuffie was all right, Aerith was good (her theme is the only top class AMAZING track from the game). Auron is certainly > everyone else in terms of being a BAMF.



Cloud's and Tifa's minds were totally messed up by Sephiroth/Jenova and that made them really interesting imo. Aeris was an Ancient and had much mystery going around her. Nanaki was alright. Good at the beginning, a bit less by the end but nothing to hate. Cid was kickass and owned everyone. Caith Sith/Reeve was great (especially when he stole the key from them AND took Marlene as hostage). Yuffie was awesome. Vincent was cool. Hojo was good at first but then he got boring. Too bad we didn't see more Gast. Rufus was excellent. Reno was badass, Tude/Elena/Tseng were all fine. Heidegger and Scarlet were a funny pair. Zack was meh. Bugenhagen was uber. And then there was Sephiroth... My list isn't complete but atm I don't remember any character that ticked me off. This is the only FF for which I could say that.



Adamant soul said:


> For me it is FFX > FFXIII > FFIX > FFIV > FFVI > FFXIII-2 > Crisis Core >FFVII > FFX-2. It wasn't even due to lack of instruments that I didn't like VII's soundtrack, I just didn't find myself simply wandering around certain areas for ages just listening to the music as I would find myself doing so often during FFX or FFXIII, FFIV and FFVI had amazing soundtracks with way less than VII did. Areas like Zanarkand or Oerba are easy for me to just sit and grind for hours on end because of themes like these:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Someday the Dream Will End is amazing. I remember they didn't even play the battle theme when you fought there. That really gave a special feel to it. But I have never spammed a track in my life more than Anxious Heart from FFVII.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Qs3fKVv7i7A[/YOUTUBE]




I think obviously, it's hard to be unbiased here... This track just sounds divine to me. Remembering the train station, Elmyra waiting for her husband and him not coming off the train, Ifalna an Aeris, Cloud and Tifa... It was all so awesome.



Adamant soul said:


> What didn't you like about X's story, I loved it. True Auron was a star of the great cast but the story was every bit the selling point of X that the characters were. I liked Seymour as a villain somehow because of stuff like this:
> 
> Tidus: "We saw Jyscal's sphere."
> Auron: "You killed him."
> ...



I have to agree that Seymour's character was great. The Anima scene was superb. But the guy looked so eww! It was terrible. The only thing I liked was his magic casting animation when you played with him. The way he moved his staff was epic. xD

I can't compare him to Sephiroth though. Imho Sepiroth is a waaay better villain. Everyone feared him. He had the power to control/mess up people and expose their feelings (poor Tifa lol). The murder of the president and slaughtered Midgar Zolom were pretty convincing demonstrations. He killed Aeris. He burned Nibelheim. He summoned Meteor to wound the planet and become a god all by himself. And when you get to run around with him and he's invincible in Cloud's flashback, with the Shinra Mansion track in the background... All I could do was sit in awe before his strength. Then he figures things out and it gets scary when you talk to the Shinra guard in the mansion and he says "Sephiroth seems different.". In all fairness, nobody had the power to stop him (even though they did).

As for the battle theme... Too very different styles and both are top tier in my book.

Also, my knowledge of the FFVII universe is limited to the original title. I know they made BC/CC/DC but I don't know anything about them.



Adamant soul said:


> I won't lie to you. You are confined in XIII however that only serves to add to the feel of the game for me. You have just become the hated enemies of your entire world, EVERYONE wants them dead, your characters destinies have sadly been set in stone and there is nothing you can do about it symbolized by the straight paths and little exploration. It wouldn't have made sense IMO to be able to explore much in XIII since it wouldn't have fit the story of the game. XIII-2 by contrast was a story OF EXPLORATION through the timeline so it made sense to have free reign over where you could go in that game. Yeah I'd say it is worth it IMO. I definitely found it to be.



Sounds legit. I might give it a try when I'm done with XIII-2 then.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish Square-Enix did a dual-audio


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2012)

Wait, Seymour's whole reason for going batshit was because of his mother sacrificing herself to be a Fayth. He definitely has mother issues too.

I liked FFX but....I did not like Seymour. His antics started feeling like a one man Team Rocket after awhile but instead of blasting off in the sky he just come back undead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2012)

Seymour was a lame villain with a cool theme.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 30, 2012)

A little X related


*Spoiler*: __ 







> You know recently...aren't you seriously acting like you're the shit? Coming out-beaten-did you know? HUH? Even that-seriously delete...Meteo-isidia-someone like you-doing-this world-adults...listening-second-rate-brat-dissapear-also-...i'll kill-...lly ANNOYING-bitch like you-don't need you...actually you're just in the way? I'll fill the hole that you leave...
> 
> TL note - obviously not all the text is visible, filled in what I could make out. Basically Rydia is the OG summoner and making sure Yuna knows it.







*Spoiler*: __ 







> Did you think it was going to be Sakura-chan?
> Too bad! It was Rydia-chan!
> Gimme the money!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 30, 2012)

dat Rydia



Adamant soul said:


> Haven't played VIII though I have watched a let's play of it and yeah from what I saw none of the characters were really all that likeable so yeah have to agree with you on that one.






> From what I have played of IX yeah, the characters seem fine so far


pekpek


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait, Seymour's whole reason for going batshit was because of his mother sacrificing herself to be a Fayth. He definitely has mother issues too.
> 
> *I liked FFX but....I did not like Seymour. His antics started feeling like a one man Team Rocket after awhile but instead of blasting off in the sky he just come back undead.*



I am damn certain I said something similar to this before.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't recall.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

*FFXIII's Lightning-Based Game to be Announced in September*

Not unlike the Jelly of the Month Club, this week's Famitsu is the gift that keeps on givin'.

The latest bit of newsworthiness from this week's publication involves Final Fantasy XIII's Lightning-centric content.  FFXIII and XIII-2 producer Yoshinori Kitase said Square Enix will make an announcement about the next piece of its "Lightning Saga" at the Final Fantasy series anniversary event, which is scheduled for September 1 in Tokyo.

Mr. Kitase added that the Lightning project has just started and that Squenix will announce the game's official title at the event.



the series is a joke..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 1, 2012)

We already knew that a long time ago 

The bigger news is the actual amount of staff and talent they have working on 14 2.0. Apparently its what's caused a lack of other AAA titles at SE recently.

I find it completely ridiculous. They have over 300 people working on this game EXCLUDING outsourced staff. They are never going to get the moneyback from this, and they could have spent the time on 3 AAA games in the amount of time they've spent working on this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

that is a lot of people..


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *FFXIII's Lightning-Based Game to be Announced in September*
> 
> Not unlike the Jelly of the Month Club, this week's Famitsu is the gift that keeps on givin'.
> 
> ...



Hmm interesting, a Lightning-centric game wasn't exactly what I was expecting. I can't for the life of me think what this game could be about, it can't be XIII-3 (or at least I hope it isn't) since abandoning the party and paradigm system that served the other two games so well would be pretty damn stupid and this is coming from a die hard XIII fan. 

If it is a spin-off, what is it going to be about? I'd personally like to learn more about the events surrounding the War of Transgression from Lindzei creating Cocoon to Fang scarring the shell as Ragnarok since not a lot is actually gone over about that in the first game. Light could go back then and try and prevent the war from starting or something. It would be a great way to introduce Lindzei (as he is the villain of the series) in the flesh instead of just datalog entries and vague references. 

I can't wait to find out more about this next month.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 3, 2012)

Terra fanart:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2012)

what should I bitch about today...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> what should I bitch about today...



Ultros of course.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ultros of course.



hhhmmmm...


----------



## The810kid (Aug 16, 2012)

So I'm replaying FFVIII which was always one of my favorite even though I realize the flaws of the game trying to be to complex without the time compression Laguna Flashback shit. I really believe the story had so much potential that was never touched.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2012)

The810kid said:


> So I'm replaying FFVIII which was always one of my favorite even though I realize the flaws of the game trying to be to complex without the time compression Laguna Flashback shit. I really believe the story had so much potential that was never touched.



If they never switched to love story it'd have been fine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If they never switched to love story it'd have been fine.



I....echo this. Love part of the story should have been/stayed a side story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree, it should have stayed like FFX  everyone knew Tidus and Yuna liked each other, but it was hardly the focus of the story and just one footnote in the greater scheme of things. Almost inconsequential


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2012)

I also agree, I don't think that FFvsXIII is coming out any time soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I also agree, I don't think that FFvsXIII is coming out any time soon.



...Fucking Furious George.......


----------



## The810kid (Aug 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> If they never switched to love story it'd have been fine.



After replaying VIII if they'd have actually gave more depth on SeeD and the history with soceress and just made Edea the big bad the story would have been much better. Also alot of the Laguna flashbacks were a wasted concept that should have been done better or not did at all so the other characters could have been fleshed out.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't feel they needed to keep Edea the big bad. They just needed to flush her and Ultimecia out more to make it more clear the point of them

Honestly I hated that they made them Witch hunters at all when it's pretty damn obvious through disc 1 and 2 that Squall and company don't give a darn about saving the world, they were just in it to get paid.

Hell their issue with Edea wasn't even a situation of "For the greater good", They botched up their assassination of her and now she was out to kill all of them, it was more a "Correct this shit or we die" thing


----------



## The810kid (Aug 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I don't feel they needed to keep Edea the big bad. They just needed to flush her and Ultimecia out more to make it more clear the point of them
> 
> Honestly I hated that they made them Witch hunters at all when it's pretty damn obvious through disc 1 and 2 that Squall and company don't give a darn about saving the world, they were just in it to get paid.
> 
> Hell their issue with Edea wasn't even a situation of "For the greater good", They botched up their assassination of her and now she was out to kill all of them, it was more a "Correct this shit or we die" thing



I agree that the party in VIII had shallow motivation they didn't feel developed at all. It looked as if they would try to show development for the characters from when Rinoa questioned their toy soldier mentality, Irvine asking Squall how they felt about fighting a pure evil enemy, to finding out the truth of what Norg was going to do and sacrifice them as pawns to Edea. I'd would have definitley went into the garden civil war more and SeeD from a military perspective more even make Cid more of a shady character trying to fix his mistake. The Norg thing felt rushed and was forgotten about for the orphanage and time compression crap. Also the whole Sorceress Adel well sorceresses bacstory in general and Esthar Galbadia war, Lunar cry alot of these were interesting ideas just were poorly executed. My last complaint was Seifer and how much of a damn puppet he became which wasn't his character at all early on.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2012)

FF8 characters had motivations? Squall just seemed to go along for the ride and not give a darn about whatever he did, until the end of the game where he wanted Rinoa's pussy.

The rest of the party also did not give a darn and just went along with Squall just cause.

I agree that the game just felt like a mish mash of wasted concepts that still made the game really long anyway.


----------



## urca (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys,this is my first post here,hope we all have fun :33(I hate the introductions -_-').
Since we're talking about the old FF games,where do you guys rank FFIX in terms of the top FF games and why?
I think I'd rank it second,only behind FFX,FFIX had a good story,and I like the character development in it (while I dislike the development for Dagger a little bit,I feel she wasn't as developed as she's supposed to be,but thats just based on my memory as I played the game a year and a half ago so I don't remember half the stuff),the gameplay's fun,and above all,it has a great character interaction (personal opinion,:33)
So,what do you guys think?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2012)

I'mma let other people handle this topic cause yeah, people know how I feel about 9.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2012)

FFIX, the only RPG to have ever encouraged a speed run. It deserves crazy amounts of respect for that alone. It doesn't help that the way characters gain skills, by learning them from equipment themselves, is probably the single greatest character progression system in the history of RPGs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2012)

The World said:


> FF8 characters had motivations? Squall just seemed to go along for the ride and not give a darn about whatever he did, until the end of the game where he wanted Rinoa's pussy.
> 
> The rest of the party also did not give a darn and just went along with Squall just cause.
> 
> I agree that the game just felt like a mish mash of wasted concepts that still made the game really long anyway.



Best motivations of all.


----------



## Esura (Aug 19, 2012)

IX?

The less said from me the better. I never finished it but I most likely never will because of the slow as hell battle system. Nope...not doing it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2012)

predisc 3 FF8 was the best.

Giving no shits mercenaries was an awesome concept.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

IX was a great game. Good story, nice light atmosphere, but had its dramatic moments(vivi ;-, and the graphics and sound were top notch. 

Only issue i had was the rough ATB gauge at the time, you could tell they were still ironing out the kinks. Most times enemies would just blitz me because i did a command like healing Dagger with a potion for example, without knowing that she'd be killed in the next turn leaving my strategy completely useless


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

FF IX is regularly rotated around in my top 3 FF along with X, VI, and VII. It can all be agreed on that those 4 are regularly regarded as the top 4.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 20, 2012)

FFIX was great had wonderful character development. I loved how there was uncharted land in Gaia and territory with in the continents. The properties of the mist was interesting as well. The class system was well done. Loved the level growth and equipment features. It had the best side characters in the series. (tantalus, Regent Cid, Beatrix, etc) It had my favorite FF love story and one of my favorite villains in the series. Chocobo Hot and cold was a fun minigame. The ost was fantastic my top three soundtracks in the series.

Ok now for the things I disliked. The battle system had flaws such as Trance going away after a battle and the slow ATB. I'm a big fan of the limit breaks and overdrives so in comparison the actual trances when used were lack luster. There also felt like you had less control of your party as the story influenced who you would use it wasn't until the 3rd disk you had freedom on who would be in your party. The card game also felt pointless compared to VIII's triple triad.

As far as the story my only complaint is the game had to many climaxes and then it'd just slow down afterwards. Everytime I replay it most of disk one feels slow I'm just ready to get to Lindblum where the game gets amazing thats where its slows down again. The start of disk two where you control Dagger after Kuja makes his debut and Beatrix just kicked your ass blew my high. The start of disk 3 also looking back at it from a replay perspective takes a while to get back to the action of the plot only difference was it was good to see the missing characters from fleeing Alexandria.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF IX is regularly rotated around in my top 3 FF along with X, VI, and VII. It can all be agreed on that those 4 are regularly regarded as the top 4.



I think you can throw IV and just make it top five agreed favorites or best games in the series among the fans.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

I am hoping that this FF game comes here;


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

The810kid said:


> I think you can throw IV and just make it top five agreed favorites or best games in the series among the fans.



I would, and it is the definite #5 on my list. But to me it is definitely on top of the next tier of FF games.



Malvingt2 said:


> I am hoping that this FF game comes here;



But Mal...its....its not a FF game. But....is it memorable?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> But Mal...its....its not a FF game. But....is it memorable?


 it is a spirit successor of Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light.. There is so much FF elements on it that it is hard to denied that it is a FF game but SE is weird. I don't get this move, I want the game tho.


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is a spirit successor of Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light.. There is so much FF elements on it that it is hard to denied that it is a FF game but SE is weird. I don't get this move, I want the game tho.



Its not hard to deny at all. Its not a FF game. Lets not beat around the bush here. Its not a FF game...at all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2012)

We talk about non ff squeenix games all the time. so why not?


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2012)

Huh? I wasn't talking about him talking about it here. Who cares about that? This is pretty much the General RPG thread #2 anyway.

I just hate when someone calls something that it is not. An irrational pet peeve of mines but whatever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Huh? I wasn't talking about him talking about it here. Who cares about that? This is pretty much the General RPG thread #2 anyway.
> 
> *I just hate when someone calls something that it is not. An irrational pet peeve of mines but whatever*.


 I did that?


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2012)

Pay me no mind Mal bud. 

KH3D here I cum!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkIZNmHiiF0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Aug 22, 2012)

So I got an idea from the other sections about the rating the authors writing for manga series out of 10 and thought this could apply to each FF series since its a convo that seemed to never have been did.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am hoping that this FF game comes here;



I hope with dual audio


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its not hard to deny at all. Its not a FF game. Lets not beat around the bush here. Its not a FF game...at all.



Except I'm pretty sure Square Enix said that the game is the spiritual successor to Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light, and that they put Flying Fairy in the game title because abbreviated it is FF, the same as Final Fantasy.

But if you want to be nitpicky then you're right, it's not Final Fantasy because the name "Final Fantasy" is not in the game's title.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its not hard to deny at all. Its not a FF game. Lets not beat around the bush here. Its not a FF game...at all.



Since it's an RPG made by Square Enix and noted as a spin-off from the Final Fantasy franchise, I think we can let it slide.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2012)

Dats right, Lightning gets her own site.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2012)

why?

**


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> why?
> 
> **



For the epic tale of Lightning in the next few FF XIII sequels silly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2012)

FFXIII-XIII here we come


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2012)

I want my Agni and FF terrorists


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2012)

I would rather have agni, versus and type zero  3 is better than just one


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

We will get none of the above and instead get XIII-4, XIII-5 and XIII-6.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2012)

In XIII-4 we learn that Serah and Lightning are from the Moon
In XIII-5 we discover that Laws of the Universe mean nothing before the power of Snow's haircut
In XIII-6 Chocolina will be dancing mad


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys and your jokes


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2012)

In XIII-7 we learn Chocolina created the world, and we have to blow up her vagina, because it's eating all matter in the universe, and also because she looks like a raving lunatic


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Except I'm pretty sure Square Enix said that the game is the spiritual successor to Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light, and that they put Flying Fairy in the game title because abbreviated it is FF, the same as Final Fantasy.
> 
> But if you want to be nitpicky then you're right, it's not Final Fantasy because the name "Final Fantasy" is not in the game's title.


Bioshock is the spiritual successor to System Shock and I'm pretty sure Bioshock is it's own entity.



Velocity said:


> Since it's an RPG made by Square Enix and noted as a spin-off from the Final Fantasy franchise, I think we can let it slide.



I'm well aware of all that actually. 

I just have this slight issue of people calling stuff what it isn't. Like some people calling Lost Odyssey a "FF game" or Saint's Row II more "GTA" than GTA IV. Just seeing people call Bravely Default a "FF game" or more "FF" than FFXIII on other sites makes my skin crawl, and I'm actually looking forward to playing it.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Dats right, Lightning gets her own site.



Change your name back foo. 

I almost didn't realize it was you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Change your name back foo.
> 
> I almost didn't realize it was you.



No shot, I like this name.

Besides, that was my third name change so this is for good.

If you knew it was me then thats all that matters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll allow it, only because we boys.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

Like I said, nitpicking about the name. You wouldn't be able to call any of the FF games an FF game if it didn't have the franchise name and recurring names and characters, such as there being a Cid in every game, the trademark Black Mage, Chocobos, summons, etc. Otherwise they would just be individual RPGs, since none of the main games have the same characters, except for the __-2 stuff and spin-offs.

But if you want to be nitpicky, then fine.  Bravely Default: Flying Fairy is FF in everything besides the name.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2012)

I only knew it was you because of the first part of the name.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2012)

If you would look at myanimelist profile link in the sig you'd know it was me as well.

ANYWAYS, back to Neptunia for me.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Like I said, nitpicking about the name. You wouldn't be able to call any of the FF games an FF game if it didn't have the franchise name and recurring names and characters, such as there being a Cid in every game, the trademark Black Mage, Chocobos, summons, etc. Otherwise they would just be individual RPGs, since none of the main games have the same characters, except for the __-2 stuff and spin-offs.
> 
> But if you want to be nitpicky, then fine.  Bravely Default: Flying Fairy is FF in everything besides the name.



I did say it was a personal pet peeve of mines. 

And from what I've seen and saw of it, it's still not "FF in everything besides the name". No wonder I don't deal with the FF fanbase much these days.


----------



## Esura (Aug 22, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> If you would look at myanimelist profile link in the sig you'd know it was me as well.
> 
> ANYWAYS, back to Neptunia for me.



That glorious Neptunia.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I did say it was a personal pet peeve of mines.
> 
> And from what I've seen and saw of it, it's still not "FF in everything besides the name". No wonder I don't deal with the FF fanbase much these days.



What makes an FF game an FF game is very broad anyway, since all of the games do stuff differently aside from being RPGs.  That's why some people love certain FF games and hate others. From what I've seen of it, it would make a good FF game. 

But, that's just my opinion. And you have yours.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> No shot, I like this name.
> 
> *Besides, that was my third name change so this is for good.
> 
> If you knew it was me then thats all that matters.*


 Mura!!!!!!!!!!!!!


anyway about the FFXIII news.. SE will never stop with that right?


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 22, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Dats right, Lightning gets her own site.



No release date. 

Also XIII haters gonna hate


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2012)

And that makes us better than you


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 22, 2012)

The World said:


> And that makes you better than us



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> No release date.
> 
> Also XIII haters gonna hate



Need to just tune them out. 

I like how Square call FFXIII and XIII-2 apart of "The Lightning Saga" though. Got a nice ring to it.

And holy shit Ergo Proxy Complete Series on DVD (looking at ad on NF)! Yeah! The older releases are expensive as hell right now. Wait...DVD again? The fuck?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Need to just tune them out.
> 
> I like how Square call FFXIII and XIII-2 apart of "The Lightning Saga" though. Got a nice ring to it.
> 
> And holy shit Ergo Proxy Complete Series on DVD (looking at ad on NF)! Yeah! The older releases are expensive as hell right now. Wait...DVD again? The fuck?


Blu-Ray is cheaper


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Also XIII haters gonna hate



I like XIII, about halfway through it, I stopped right after I beat 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Barthandelus for the first time


 and bought XIII-2, need to play that after I beat XIII. You don't have to hate XIII to want them to stop making XIII games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't hate XIII...I just think it is boring as fuck...still have not gotten that far. Still not have started the replay on the new system.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like XIII, about halfway through it, I stopped right after I beat
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have minded just having XIII, since the game was complete good enough on its own but since they gave us XIII-2 and ended it like THAT they really can't afford not to continue it or risk royally pissing a fair amount of people (including myself) off.



VastoLorDae said:


> I don't hate XIII...I just think it is boring as fuck...still have not gotten that far. Still not have started the replay on the new system.



Better if you don't use auto battle I find, especially since auto battle makes some really stupid decisions at times, especially when it comes to synergist buffs, mixing physical and magical ravager attacks (which wastes time) and I prefer to focus on specific de-buffs first. I don't know, I must be weird because I really enjoyed the battle system, fast-paced keeps your fingers busy (especially after you get to Chapter 11 aka the second half of the game), can experiment with different teams, set-ups, strategies and there is a lot of challenging battles and I like a good challenge. Having an absolutely brilliant soundtrack helped a lot.

The only thing I despise is the upgrade system and the hours upon hours of grinding which are required to get the Treasure hunter achievement which I have still yet to get (planning on getting it and everything else in my current run of the game).


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2012)

After KH3D and The Last Story (no urge to go back to Persona 2 now), I'm considering going back to FFXII. Why I'm going to play my most loathed FF game ever? Its the only main PS2 FF I haven't finished yet and its a mission of mines to complete every post FFVII FF game now. Maybe I might grow to like it like I did Summoner (didn't like it at first but it grew to become my favorite WRPG ever).

EDIT: Wait, if I'm doing post FFVII FF games I got to do IX too. Damn. 

So I'll post my FFXII updates here. I at least want to get past the fucking   Bernice mountain.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Wait, if I'm doing post FFVII FF games I got to do IX too. Damn.



You just love pushing dem buttons.  We get it, you hate that abilities are tied to weapons and armor.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You just love pushing dem buttons.  We get it, you hate that abilities are tied to weapons and armor.



What buttons? While I think its lame (I thought it was lame in Vesperia too) that's hardly the reason why I'm dreading IX. The slow ass ATB is scaring me. Scaring me something fierce.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> What buttons? While I think its lame (I thought it was lame in Vesperia too) that's hardly the reason why I'm dreading IX. The slow ass ATB is scaring me. Scaring me something fierce.



lol I'm just joking, since I'm always all "FFIX is so awesome and wonderful".  Slow ATB is bleh, I'm glad it's not something I notice all that much. That, and you don't get the Haste spell or the Auto-Haste ability until later in the game. But it's a wonderful game otherwise.


----------



## Esura (Aug 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol I'm just joking, since I'm always all "FFIX is so awesome and wonderful".  Slow ATB is bleh, I'm glad it's not something I notice all that much. That, and you don't get the Haste spell or the Auto-Haste ability until later in the game. But it's a wonderful game otherwise.



I haven't gotten any further than like five or so hours so...I take your word for it. I did like the characters I've seen in it though so far, being creepy super deformed characters notwithstanding.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

It is about time I restart XIII...since I have all the time in the world now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2012)

Haven't touched a FF game in what feels like forever but I think its only been a couple months in truth.


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2012)

Goddammit, KH3D and Last Story taking me a bit longer than I though. Might just hold off on FFXII for the moment. Hopefully I can beat those two before I stop playing any game that doesn't have Kasumi or Ayane in it next month.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kingdom Hearts.



Not for me


----------



## Esura (Aug 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Kingdom Hearts.



Dropping is the lamest shit ever and not being able to keep your non-Red abilities from Spirits is the lamest shit ever. Other than that, loving this stuff so far.


----------



## SignOfKai (Aug 29, 2012)

Jesus, I cannot muster the drive to finish XIII. More monotonous battles on top of having to do busy-work for Vanille. Dear god.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dropping is the lamest shit ever and not being able to keep your non-Red abilities from Spirits is the lamest shit ever. Other than that, loving this stuff so far.



Have you invested in Drop-Me-Nots? Dropping is bleh, but it almost becomes non-existent with Drop-Me-Nots. They pretty much make it so you can drop whenever _you_ want to.

Also, the thing with the Spirits, that's part of the strategy. It's good to use lots of Spirits so you can unlock lots of commands (those _do_ stay with you once you unlock them), and then you can use the Spirits that give you the abilities you want.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 29, 2012)

FuutonElemental said:


> Jesus, I cannot muster the drive to finish XIII. More monotonous battles on top of having to do busy-work for Vanille. Dear god.



Where are you at in the game if I might ask?


----------



## SignOfKai (Aug 29, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Where are you at in the game if I might ask?



I just got to Oreba and I'm collecting parts for Vanille's robot-dog. I might be over-leveled too, seeing as I'm capable of squashing most every fights with Relentless Assault without trouble. I have Taejin's Tower and it's bullshit missions to thank for that most likely.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Have you invested in Drop-Me-Nots? Dropping is bleh, but it almost becomes non-existent with Drop-Me-Nots. They pretty much make it so you can drop whenever _you_ want to.
> 
> Also, the thing with the Spirits, that's part of the strategy. It's good to use lots of Spirits so you can unlock lots of commands (those _do_ stay with you once you unlock them), and then you can use the Spirits that give you the abilities you want.



A crap load of them actually. It's why I have no Munny.

Also, the only Spirits I used was the first two you get, these two other ones I made in the beginning and the AR Card Spirits you get with the Mark of Mastery Edition. I'm just trying to make it to the end of the game so I can get back to Last Story and possibly FFXII before DoA5 come out so I don't feel like grinding spirits.

Right now I'm fighting the second form of Ansem with Riku.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 29, 2012)

How can you be "over-leveled" in FFXIII?


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How can you be "over-leveled" in FFXIII?



I know you was trying to be witty but you actually can be over leveled on some parts. Hell, just hitting the cap in each area early is essentially being overleveled.


----------



## SignOfKai (Aug 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How can you be "over-leveled" in FFXIII?



Ask the deceased family of King Behemoths. :ho


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the best Final Fantasy in terms of story line is Final Fantasy VIII I mean that is super classic...


----------



## Hugo Hill (Aug 29, 2012)

hiddenmistmansss said:


> I think the best Final Fantasy in terms of story line is Final Fantasy VIII I mean that is super classic...



 IX storyline shits on everything else.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2012)

saying you are over leveled in XIII is like saying you are over leveled in X.

Now Overpowered...would be accurate.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> saying you are over leveled in XIII is like saying you are over leveled in X.
> 
> Now Overpowered...would be accurate.



Tomato, Tomahto. Whatever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> saying you are over leveled in XIII is like saying you are over leveled in X.
> 
> Now Overpowered...would be accurate.



In X you could at least say that there really aren't any caps in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In X you could at least say that there really aren't any caps in it.



But there is. Unless if a character max's out on each grid can go over the grid again.


----------



## The810kid (Aug 29, 2012)

hiddenmistmansss said:


> I think the best Final Fantasy in terms of story line is Final Fantasy VIII I mean that is super classic...



VIII's one of my favorite games of the series and I enjoyed the story but it had too many elements I didn't like and so much potential in its story to say it had the best story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is something a little bit new.

Which FF character has the same birthday as you? If no one which one is the closes to you. Then which FF character(s) share the same Month/sign as you. I will post mine in the morning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> What buttons? While I think its lame (I thought it was lame in Vesperia too) that's hardly the reason why I'm dreading IX. The slow ass ATB is scaring me. Scaring me something fierce.



Hey, it makes me switch weapons often I liked it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2012)

-FFXIII presentation comes, passes-

Whelp. That was fun  Or not.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2012)

share a birthday with Squall. learned that back when I played 8, around 2009


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Last time I played through 7-9 was way back in 2000


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2012)

didn't play 8 until 2009


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2012)

You didn't get much out of it waiting so long


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> -FFXIII presentation comes, passes-
> 
> Whelp. That was fun  Or not.



so how was it?


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2012)

Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII announced.

Would of been hyped had they shown more than fucking concept art. Anti hype. I was expecting some badass videos of Lightning doing her G thing and jumping up and down and slicing shit.

Ideas behind it sounds interesting but it seems like they announced this too early.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> so how was it?



an oil painting, six concept artworks and a lot of flowery talk which actually means nothing  There was a trailer, but only shown to actual participants of the event, it was not streamed. So basically, we got fuck all



1up actually explained what the presentation was supposed to have explained itself. Read it and your mileage may vary


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 1, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> IX storyline shits on everything else.



I need to get IX if it's really considered the best in the series.

Although IV holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 1, 2012)

lightning returns: FFXIII

uuughhhhh.................................................................
Nobody cares about that slut, nobody wants her return. You're fired Toriyama



Hugo Hill said:


> IX storyline shits on everything else.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 1, 2012)

Who's going to buy 25th anniversary ultimate collection of 35K Yen??:ho


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> an oil painting, six concept artworks and a lot of flowery talk which actually means nothing  There was a trailer, but only shown to actual participants of the event, it was not streamed. So basically, we got fuck all
> 
> 
> 
> 1up actually explained what the presentation was supposed to have explained itself. Read it and your mileage may vary



I'm not really liking the sounds of certain things like having a time limit as short as 13 days or changing from the RPG style into a more action oriented fighting for the game. Then again I didn't really like the sounds of XIII when I first heard about it and it pleasantly surprised me so I'll reserve judgement until I actually have a copy of this game in my console.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 1, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> lightning returns: FFXIII
> 
> uuughhhhh.................................................................
> Nobody cares about that slut, nobody wants her return. You're fired Toriyama



Yes, because Tidus and Vaan were such compelling leads.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought Tidus was fine(except for his voice actor of course...) Vaan was transparent but atleast there were other characters to pick up the slack in his place. With XIII we had sazh...and.....nobody else. And now they're thinking of dedicating an entire game to this faux badass who they want so hard to be cool and liked but everyone just wants her to go away.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm not really liking the sounds of certain things like having a time limit as short as 13 days or changing from the RPG style into a more action oriented fighting for the game. Then again I didn't really like the sounds of XIII when I first heard about it and it pleasantly surprised me so I'll reserve judgement until I actually have a copy of this game in my console.



 I can totally respect you and other fans of FF XIII for your opinion. But my ya can excuse or get hyped for just about anything they pump out now it seems.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought Tidus was fine(except for his voice actor of course...) Vaan was transparent but atleast there were other characters to pick up the slack in his place. With XIII we had sazh...and.....nobody else. And now they're thinking of dedicating an entire game to this faux badass who they want so hard to be cool and liked but everyone just wants her to go away.



I'm beginning to think I must be weird because I have never had a problem with Tidus' voice actor, now Yuna's on the other hand was utterly aggravating, it was like she wasn't even trying most of the time .

Sazh and pretty much everybody else you mean save Snow who was the least interesting character in the game and Vanille who was annoying. Who the hell is everyone meant to be because I don't want Lightning to go away and If Lightning is a faux badass, I'd love to know your idea of a real badass because Lightning especially by the end of the game fit the description of badass in my eyes.

I don't mind the game being based completely on Lightning at all since she sort of lost the spotlight in the first game to Vanille and Fang and barely took part at all in the second game. I wonder if the apocalypse Lightning is trying to stop is the Maker waking up, would make sense since he is the most powerful being in the verse and her stopping him would be the best way to end the trilogy IMO.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can totally respect you and other fans of FF XIII for your opinion. But my ya can excuse or get hyped for just about anything they pump out now it seems.



I'm not really excusing it, I still don't like some of the drastic changes they have made to it. I just don't see the point in prematurely condemning it before I've even played it (same applies to the DMC reboot). I was already hyped for XIII-3 since the last DLC for XIII-2 since it made it blatantly obvious they were making one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm not really excusing it, I still don't like some of the drastic changes they have made to it. I just don't see the point in *prematurely condemning* it before I've even played it (same applies to the DMC reboot). I was already hyped for XIII-3 since the last DLC for XIII-2 since it made it blatantly obvious they were making one.



 I do. Since XII onwards it has been nothing but a disappointment. You said you feel the same, but just not as strongly. And I know for sure I am not the only one. I just find it a little hard to believe you and other show this much optimism still. I too would take a new game over a remake as long as it is good. But going by recent track record, give me the remake, get some funding, and make a good game again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm beginning to think I must be weird because I have never had a problem with Tidus' voice actor, now Yuna's on the other hand was utterly aggravating, it was like she wasn't even trying most of the time .




It didn't really have to do with them as actors really...the localization was just completely stilted. Maybe it was because it was the first vocalized game in the series, but you could tell that the western localization team had to do a lot of bending over to make things work. Such as the flaps of the mouths not being actually mo capped like they are standard now, so they had to do the anime technique where they have to time the voices with the mouths moving making sentences fragmented or awkward. They also i heard, didn't have much context for their lines, thus another area of awkwardness.



> Sazh and pretty much everybody else you mean save Snow who was the least interesting character in the game and Vanille who was annoying.



While i thought Snow and Vanille were the worst two characters in the party, that doesn't mean i like whiny boy(to be fair, matured decently) and miss empty personality soldier person, although i tolerated them. The black dude was the only normal one of the bunch IMO, and even then they had to stick some comic relief in there. It carried over into XIII-2 with the main character being who we only knew up until that point as "lightning's sister" and "snow's girlfriend" because she really had no personality either besides that, and then pair her up with standard game protagonist#4353. That didn't seem very smart either.




> Who the hell is everyone meant to be because I don't want Lightning to go away and If Lightning is a faux badass, I'd love to know your idea of a real badass because Lightning especially by the end of the game fit the description of badass in my eyes.



She does acrobatics while beating people up. That doesn't mean she's an interesting character at her core, it just means the designers are trying hard to make her seem 'cool'. There's literally nothing to her besides Serah, especially when she did a complete 180 in XIII-2 and ended up nothing but a voicebox for ridiculous monologues about nothing in particular.



> I don't mind the game being based completely on Lightning at all since she sort of lost the spotlight in the first game to Vanille and Fang and barely took part at all in the second game. I wonder if the apocalypse Lightning is trying to stop is the Maker waking up, would make sense since he is the most powerful being in the verse and her stopping him would be the best way to end the trilogy IMO.



And that's another thing that pissed me off about XIII's story, XIII was obviously designed as a standalone game. So is that really excusable? Bringing up a crappy plot twist like "the maker" and never actually doing anything whatsoever with it besides "oh hey the creator of the world made people and falcie and then he/she left". No explanation, no actual reason for it. I'm guessing that Etro wasn't the maker they were talking about, so what the fuck?!


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It didn't really have to do with them as actors really...the localization was just completely stilted. Maybe it was because it was the first vocalized game in the series, but you could tell that the western localization team had to do a lot of bending over to make things work. Such as the flaps of the mouths not being actually mo capped like they are standard now, so they had to do the anime technique where they have to time the voices with the mouths moving making sentences fragmented or awkward. They also i heard, didn't have much context for their lines, thus another area of awkwardness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair if you read the XIII mythology it explains why the Maker left after he created Hallowed Pulse, Lindzei and Etro (whom is actually responsible for creating humans by tearing her physical body apart, the pieces of which formed humans). It was because his mother Muin cursed him after she kicked his ass drastically weakening him causing him to go asleep and leaving Lindzei to create Cocoon, invite humans to live there so he could prepare to restore the Maker since that was the task he was given while Hallowed Pulse was looking for the gate to Valhalla. 

Muin is also the one who gave Etro what remained of her power after Etro accidently created humans and told her to preserve the balance of the world before being consumed by the chaos of Valhalla(XIII-2 evidenced what a piss poor job she did of it). So yeah Lindzei should be one of the main bosses in this upcoming game since the bastard is directly responsible for everything that has happened.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It didn't really have to do with them as actors really...the localization was just completely stilted. Maybe it was because it was the first vocalized game in the series, but you could tell that the western localization team had to do a lot of bending over to make things work. Such as the flaps of the mouths not being actually mo capped like they are standard now, so they had to do the anime technique where they have to time the voices with the mouths moving making sentences fragmented or awkward. They also i heard, didn't have much context for their lines, thus another area of awkwardness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats......ironically the exact same reason i had with problems in FFXIII.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> To be fair if you read the XIII mythology



Stopped here. A terrible excuse for writing a bad story. "go read the novel!" atleast with games like halo they are about shooting things and not particularly the story although they can be well done, but FFXIII, being NOTHING but its story falls flat at the same points because it funnels you around expecting you to care about what your seeing, yet you can't even understand the story without reading some journal that is not made apparent in the actual game?


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Stopped here. A terrible excuse for writing a bad story. "go read the novel!" atleast with games like halo they are about shooting things and not particularly the story although they can be well done, but FFXIII, being NOTHING but its story falls flat at the same points because it funnels you around expecting you to care about what your seeing, yet you can't even understand the story without reading some journal that is not made apparent in the actual game?



It's not even a novel or a journal, it's just one page of not even all that much information that adds a lot more to the story though I already found the story to be pretty good, most of it was fairly easy to understand on it's own and a lot of the lore in the datalog (yes I took the time to read it) was interesting. The only part that had me scratching my head was when they randomly turned back from being c'ieth before the final battle with Orphan. The only thing the mythology does is provide is provide a LITTLE more info on the gods since some (namely Muin and Pulse) are hardly mentioned in either game (never in Muin's case) which is more than welcome in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Stopped here. A terrible excuse for writing a bad story. "go read the novel!" atleast with games like halo they are about shooting things and not particularly the story although they can be well done, but FFXIII, being NOTHING but its story falls flat at the same points because it funnels you around expecting you to care about what your seeing, *yet you can't even understand the story without reading some journal that is not made apparent in the actual game?*



It's not a novel/journal, its a video revealed in a video shown at Square Enix 1st Production Department Premiere event on January 18, 2011. Its the entire basis of the mythology behind all the games in the FNC (FFXIII, XIII-2, Lightning Returns, Type 0, and Versus XIII). None of the FNC games released thus far (including Type 0) actually have any in game documentation of the actual lore (although Lightning Returns and Versus XIII might, at least they should). While it's not required watching/reading, it will help you understand a bit more of the story better.



> The universe of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series is divided in two — the Mortal World, the realm of the living, and the Unseen World, the realm of the dead. In the beginning, the god Bhunivelze had killed his mother, Mwynn, in order to take full control of the Mortal World for himself. As a result, Mwynn was sent into the Unseen World.
> 
> Despite achieving his goal of total control of the Mortal World, Bhunivelze became troubled. He believed that Mwynn had placed a curse on the realm of the living so that it would one day be destroyed. In order to put a stop to the curse Bhunivelze sought to destroy his mother once and for all, but was unable to reach the Unseen World without giving up control of the Mortal World. To find the entrance to the realm of the dead, Bhunivelze created the fal'Cie Pulse, tasked with searching the world for the door to the Unseen World.
> 
> ...



Here is the video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUlt89pbMl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate Word of God when it's meant to explain away necessary details of the story, but I've found myself able to get through the story without really needing to read the Datalog all that often.

And Fang felt like more of a faux badass than Lightning in my opinion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 2, 2012)

I had no opinion on fang. She wasn't overtly annoying or really appealing a character.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 2, 2012)

Didn't finish XIII or start XIII-2 yet, but I can say that so far XIII has just been average, maybe a bit higher than average. While that isn't entirely bad, it's still kind of sad. Because FF games are supposed to be RPGs cut from a higher quality cloth. They used to be, at least.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been to the FMA World.

I have returned a better person.

Original Anime > Brotherhood.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

I found Brotherhood to be better than the original anime, though I think they were both excellent. I think I might like Brotherhood more because it closely followed the manga.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 3, 2012)

Well here's my post on the subject:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Firstly, a little backstory. (I always like to hear how someone gets into a series.) Even though I was like many others and grew up on [adult swim], I never watched teh original FMA. Not really sure why but I just never did. However about a couple weeks ago my girlfriend asked me to watch one of the FMA's. Of course I've been hearing rave thing sabout the original anime back in the day and theN Brotherhood after it came out. I decided to try Brotherhood first because it was the newer series and everyone was going on and on about hwo much better it was.

It was indeed a good show. It was not the orgasmic, life-changing experience some made it out to be but it was still very good. I thought it started pretty slow but once teh main story and conspiracy loomed on teh horizon, everything really got awesome.

I guess my biggest problem with Brotherhood is teh simple fact I did not like or care about Ed and Al. Ed seemed like a total drama queen and Al just didn't interest me. I liked Brotherhood in spite of teh brothers more than anything.

This is where Brotherhood and the original anime differ so massively. One has an awesome plot while the other has endearing characters.

If I had to sort characters into three categories - that of characters better in Brotherhood, characters better in the '03 anime, and characters who I liked about the same - only Bradley, Hohenheim and Kimblee would be in Category 1. Unsurprisingly, those three ended up being pretty much m favorite characters in Brotherhood. Granted I wasn't sold on Kimblee until he returned to help defeat Pride. That was one of the greatest moments I've ever seen in an anime.

But back to plot vs. Characters. How Father started Amestris, his grand plan to help himself ascend, how Scar's brother's research in the end helped to defeat his master plan, everything really came together in Brotherhood. It sure as hell beats the overall plot of the 2003 anime which left far too many things unexplained. I for one would like to know how Bradley came to be Fuhrer in the first place in this version. Dante being at the root of it all didn't explain much, unlike with Father.

While we're on the topic of them though, I found both Father and Dante to be pretty average villains. Hohenheim's little remark to him about how boring he was now that he had extracted his "Sins" is very much true. When he was the Dwarf in the Flask, Father was pretty neat. But after that, in his "old man" guise, he didn't really do much. I am not one who takes to a villain just based on how powerful they are and being powerful was Father's sole defining trait as a characters by this point. His relationship to the Elrics was tragically under-utilize too. Speaking of which, the whole "I need them alive" thing really removes whatever threat he had. In spite of all his power, you knew he wouldn't be out to kill Ed and Al so how was he supposed to be menacing?

Now Dante wasn't great either. A very petty woman with no real redeeming qualities or even interesting moments. I have no problem with Complete Monsters as long as they're interesting or have awesome moments. Dante has neither of those things and so she just ends up looking very bland. The best thing about her was her theme music, which was amazing.

No, it is certainly not the Big Bads who made me like either series. it was the supporting cast and more specifically, the supporting villain cast. This is really where the 2003 anime shines because the origin of the Homunculi there is not only more fascinating, it has a lot more potential. A villain who is just a Bad Guy to the Good Guys isn't really doing much for either the story or those characters. They are just obstacles to be stopped and nothing else. But when you establish a personal relationship between them, you have the chance for awesome character growth. The Anime Homunculi had that in spades while the Brotherhood Homunculi were generally just a group of baddies to be defeated and nothing else.

I say generally because both Wrath and Envy had a somewhat personal relationship with Mustang. Envy being Hughes' killer and Wrath being the Fuhrer who abused his power to misdirect and abuse the trusting population, were both natural arch nemeses of Roy.

But other than them? Sloth, Gluttony and Lust were all barely worth anything at all. I liked the first two but they were still totally forgettable and Brotherhood Lust was just worthless.

Contrast with Anime Homunculi - Sloth was the Brothers' mother, Wrath was Izumi's child, Envy was the "third Elric" and Lust was the love of Scar and his brother. Lust all on her own really stands out because the anime took a totally nothing character and really did wonders with her. I know some find Anime Wrath irritating but I think it did a lot for Izumi's character. She kinda just hovered about in Brotherhood, necessary for the Evil Plan but not really doing anything of significance. With Wrath being her child in this version, it gave her a much better reason to stick around and made her a lot more interesting and awesome in my book.

Greed is an interesting case. "Greed I" is around for longer this time around but Greed as a whole isn't as important due to there being no Ling. For what it's worth I felt Anime Greed had a much cooler fight with Ed and letting Ed kill him was a nice moment. I was tired of Ed's preachy NO Kill attitude in Brotherhood because it made absolutely no sense. You don't join an expansionist military and think "nope, not gonna kill anybody." Ed is no Vash.

Anyway, Greed this time around was more of an Anti-Villain to start off with because he did care about his chimeras. Hell, they weren't even his chimeras in this; he just rescued them because he was not such a bad guy.

Now my favorite Homunculi in both versions is Envy. I think both Envy's served their roles well but he was definitely undrused in the 2003 anime. Being the first Homunculus and so closely related to the Elrics, he had no business being out of the spotlight for several episodes at a time. Brotherhood Envy meanwhile was always important and even had a very touching death. Good storytelling can make even teh cruelest bastards somewhat sympathetic and Brotherhood did a good job with that.

Getting away from the bad guys for a second, the anime did a much better job with all side characters as far as I'm concerned. The single greatest example of this for me was Marta/Martel, the snake-girl chimera who srved Greed and was killed by Bradley in both versions. In Brotherhood, her comrades gave their lives to save her...only for her to die two seconds later. In the 2003 anime, she survived for a bit which gave their sacrifice meaning. During that time she interacted with Al and got a nice backstory. I was even looking at he and Al as possible romance candidates when that bastard Bradley killed her. The anime, havingg actaully built her up, made her death worth something this time around.

Other side-characters who were better used include Ross, Sheska, Shou Tucker and many more. Tucker in particular was intriguing because the hatred for him doesn't make any sense to me. There are many, many worse people in this series than him. He did love his daughter after all and seeing his desperate attempts to revive her made sense. I just don't understand how the mangaka can watn him to burn in Hell when poor Nina was upset just seeing him hurt by Al. How can she be happy when her father is suffering eternal torment? Doesn't sound like Heaven to me.

But I guess that's not really here or there.

Getting back to the main characters, Roy being the killer of Winry's parents was a very interesting idea. Scar killing he parents didn't really amount to much but Winry learning that a man she knew and even respected had done such a horrible deed provided for a bit of nice drama. There really should have been a more clearcut resolution to it but I guess that wouldn't be realistic. Sometimes you just have to live with unhappy things was probably the point of the whole subplot.

Speaking of Scar, having his brother trying to resurrect his dead love was a good example of how Brotherhood and this anime are so different. In Brotherhood his brother of course had just conveniently stumbled upon a way to stop the main villain. But in the '03 anime, his quest to save his beloved made it more personal and that is where this anime shines. Scar's personal vendetta with Kimblee was also very good and you can't help but feel sorry for Scar when he's placed next to such a monster of a man. Even if he ended up killing a few thousand soldies to create the Stone, his death and beign next to such a monster like Kimblee made me feel sorry for him all the same.

Now I will take a moment out of my wanking the original anime to say something I hated about it. Hohenheim of Light. By the end of Brotherhood I loved Van Hohenheim. His confrontation with Father in which he recites his efforts to learn the names and desires of every soul trapped in him, before forcing those souls into Father, was badass. He was the real hero ya know as he stopped Father from becoming a God. His dying by Trisha's grave was a tearful moment for me.

Hohenheim of Light meanwhile doesn't really do much of anything. In fact, what he does do is pretty repulsive. he was with Dante for centuries which means he might have stolen as many bodies as her (she said she took about ten bodies) while also killing untold numbers of people to make Philosopher Stones. And when he does finally confront her, he doesn't even really do much. it certainly wasn't as awesome as Van Hohenheim's showdown wtih Father. I really wish we had gotten at least oen exchange between Anime Envy and Hohnheim of Light. It might have made me not hate him so much.

I'm not sure what else I can say... I thought the 2003 anime was a lot funnier as it gave Roy Mustang a more jovial personality. Havoc and the others were great comedy fodder too and Episode 37 - Flame Alchemist - is nonstop hilarity. Meanwhile the comedy in Brotherhood was just mystifying. Why is an unrepentant serial killer the funniest guy on the show?




Tl'dr - I think Brotherhood had a better plot but I liked more characters in FMA. FMAB's story was great with how everything came together, be it Scar's brother's research or the Xingese alchemy. It was very satisfying.

However I felt characters were more interesting and likable in the first anime. The Homunculi especially interested me more because of their personal origins and how it related to the heroes.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Huh, that makes me want to re-watch the original anime.  I haven't watched it in so long, I remember perhaps feeling the same way as you did when it came to the characters in the original compared to Brotherhood. Comparing the plots, though, Brotherhood wins out over the original always.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

*Famitsu interview:*



> Details are just now coming out, but the game is only 30% complete according to the staff. Lighting Returns will bring the long-promised happy ending for Lightning, and will not include any multi-endings. The game’s project leads specifically stated that this would be the last game in the Final Fantasy XIII saga.
> 
> The concept of the game is “world driven.” FFXIII was story driven, and XIII-2 was player driven, and so LR is world driven – which relates to the movement of the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh what the fuck? So the best part of FFXIII and FFXIII-2 is scrapped in preference for - basically - a really basic Action RPG system?


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone needs to shop Lightning's head unto a cow and show Toriyama milking the fuck out of her. 

And did anyone see that rose, poem thing he did at the presentation? I've never cringed so hard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

He 'really' likes lightning


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I like her alot as well... 

I'd say that we wait until we see the gameplay to judge.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 5, 2012)

der her her


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 5, 2012)

XIII-3 is going to be an action rpg? 

Now I'm interested, it might actually be fun to play now.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> XIII-3 is going to be an action rpg?
> 
> Now I'm interested, it might actually be fun to play now.



Don't get too excited. I heard the ATB Gauge is still prominent and that blocking/cover is timing-based.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Someone needs to shop Lightning's head unto a cow and show Toriyama milking the fuck out of her.
> 
> And did anyone see that rose, poem thing he did at the presentation? I've never cringed so hard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2012)

I have nothing positive to say here.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 5, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I have nothing positive to say here.



Then just simply talk about Gilgamesh or your favorite Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2012)

It...is not the same without CMX being here to try and talk up Ultros in contrast.:sad


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been playing Final Fantasy 5 lately, for the very first time. Playing the GBA port. I've literally laughed out loud every time Gilgamesh shows up, and the Battle on the Big Bridge music is a wonderful piece of art.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 5, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Don't get too excited. I heard the ATB Gauge is still prominent and that blocking/cover is timing-based.





> blocking/cover is timing-based.



Neat, like Mario.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Neat, like Mario.


FF 13-3 = super mario rpg 2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've been playing Final Fantasy 5 lately, for the very first time. Playing the GBA port. I've literally laughed out loud every time Gilgamesh shows up, and the Battle on the Big Bridge music is a wonderful piece of art.



 Death has found the joys of Gilgamesh on FF V.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FF 13-3 = super mario rpg 2?



I could definitely support that if the mechanics are similar, I like timing based battle systems over a RNG based one.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Death has found the joys of Gilgamesh on FF V.



Yes I have.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Lightning's Return has an interesting battle system. Switching Lightning's costumes changes up her classes and abilities and mixing and matching pieces can create hybrid classes and stuff. Main issue is that it seems to be structured like Dragon Quarters...ugh. Hope this does it better.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm at Castle Bal in FF5, been having a hard time deciding what jobs to give my party. Bartz was kicking ass as a Samurai using Zeninage, but then I realized that it eats my gil faster than an exploitative girlfriend, so I switched him back to Ninja with Spellblade. I finally decided to put Lenna back as a Summoner with White magic, I turned Galuf back into a Mystic Knight with Time magic, and I turned Faris into a Black Mage with Blue magic (she's the only one that's mastered any jobs, she mastered both Blue Mage and Geomancer and dabbled a bit in Summoner). Lenna was a Red Mage before, but she can't use any of the higher level spells (obviously), so I turned her back into a Summoner.

Bartz went from Knight to Mystic Knight to Ninja to Samurai and then back to Ninja.

Lenna went from White Mage to Summoner to Red Mage to Ranger (very short while, didn't have a high enough Magic stat to make me happy) to Red Mage and then back to Summoner.

Galuf went from Monk to Time Mage to Mystic Knight to Dragoon and then back to Mystic Knight.

Faris went from Blue Mage to Geomancer to Summoner and then to Black Mage.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm having terrible flashbacks to another Final Fantasy where clothing plays an integral role in battle. Let's hope there isn't a portion with Lightning breaking into song and showing a hologram of Caius' and Yeul's tragic fates.

But seriously, it definitely sounds interesting so far. Any word on party members?


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 6, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> I'm having terrible flashbacks to another Final Fantasy where clothing plays an integral role in battle. Let's hope there isn't a portion with Lightning breaking into song and showing a hologram of Caius' and Yeul's tragic fates.
> 
> But seriously, it definitely sounds interesting so far. Any word on party members?



It's confirmed Lightning is the ONLY playable character in this game, hence why they had to switch to a more action based battle system since there is little point in having a turn based system for only one character. There should be no more monster system either which is a good thing IMO. 

I can't see it ending up like X-2 simply because XIII and XIII-2 had very dark plots especially number 2 and this one should also be dark considering Lightning is basically trying to avert an apocalypse.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, 13 days to stop Chaos. A lot of people are assuming that Bhunivelze is the final boss, which would make sense if one knows of the FNC mythos.

I don't think they'll give Lightning too much out there clothing in game though sadly. They really want to emphasis her elegance in this from what Kami said. Her power is even greater than it was in FFXIII-2 but every time she uses some of it it speeds up the doomsday clock. So I think she is essentially NuEtro and keeping Chaos away for the last 13 days with a good chunk of her powers so using it is like taking away from her guarding the world from the erosion of Chaos.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 6, 2012)

In good video games news, I bought a new copy of FFX. Can't wait for that to be delivered.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, none of the FFXIII-2 peeps are dead in LR too.

Can't wait til they start showing trailers for this so I can get hyped.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> In good video games news, I bought a new copy of FFX. Can't wait for that to be delivered.



You are a lucky man, my PS2 memory card got corrupted data and I don't have any others so I can't even play my favorite game again and all the FFXIII playing and news of this game has me wanting to. God I have the sudden urge to kick the ass of a certain half human who definitely needs to be introduced to a pair of scissors. Don't know why though, could be the music. 



Esura said:


> Oh yeah, none of the FFXIII-2 peeps are dead in LR too.
> 
> Can't wait til they start showing trailers for this so I can get hyped.



Yeah trailers will be good to see then we can catch a glimpse of this new combat style they have. What I want to know is what kind of upgrading system they will have for this game? Being that it has one playable character, I can't see the crystarium making a return. 

It could have something to do with this outfit changing thing you mentioned. Maybe she starts with her armor from the second game and you can buy upgrades for it from shops to increase your defense or other bonuses while the exp from battle can go towards abilities and level.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knwShGme4Zk[/YOUTUBE]

Best FF soundtrack I've heard in a long time. 

Version preference in order from most favorite to least favorite

1. Final Fantasy Advance
2. Final Fantasy 5
3. Final Fantasy 1 20th anniversary Gilgamesh fight
4. Dissidia: Final Fantasy
5. Final Fantasy XIII-2 Gilgamesh fight



After I beat FF5 Advance I'll be playing FF6 Advance.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Yeah trailers will be good to see then we can catch a glimpse of this new combat style they have. What I want to know is what kind of upgrading system they will have for this game? Being that it has one playable character, I can't see the crystarium making a return.
> 
> It could have something to do with this outfit changing thing you mentioned. Maybe she starts with her armor from the second game and you can buy upgrades for it from shops to increase your defense or other bonuses while the exp from battle can go towards abilities and level.



You should check this out



and especially this...




1up goes in depth on it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You should check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Dragon monster looks awesome. No doubt that thing will either be a boss fight or one of these quests that they talked about. I can't see anything like that being a normal enemy though. I'd like to see more dragon enemies in this game since dragons are awesome.

Yeah, a couple of things threaten to throw me off, like the whole timer thing among others but being the finale to a so far outstanding trilogy it should be a good game at least.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, guess I better finish up XIII-2 since a bunch of people elsewhere have basically spoiled the ending for me. Looking forward to Lightning Returns, although I don't like how the party system keeps getting diminished. Yes, even with all the assorted monsters in XIII-2, that still counts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

You just know the last 13 game is gonna end with the wedding ceremony and everybody being happy and yay, you could tell that 100, 200 miles off. The only issue is that some things will be fucked up if the time continuum goes back how it was in XIII


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> It's confirmed Lightning is the ONLY playable character in this game, hence why they had to switch to a more action based battle system since there is little point in having a turn based system for only one character. There should be no more monster system either which is a good thing IMO.
> 
> I can't see it ending up like X-2 simply because XIII and XIII-2 had very dark plots especially number 2 and this one should also be dark considering Lightning is basically trying to avert an apocalypse.



Very dark? Can't agree with that. I barely found XIII remotely dark for the most part and XIII-2 was far more light-hearted for the most part. XIII was a lot more interesting, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2012)

None of these games is fucking dark. People say who say that don't know that Toriyama has never made a dark game is his life and has no concept of what a dark game is about.

Go and play Nier or Drakenguard and come back and tell me that XIII is dark, or well written for that matter. XIII is half gibberish and half friendship speeches about nothing in particular for 30 hours. SMH


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Very dark? Can't agree with that. I barely found XIII remotely dark for the most part and XIII-2 was far more light-hearted for the most part. XIII was a lot more interesting, though.



FFXIII-2....light-hearted? Wtf?



Inuhanyou said:


> None of these games is fucking dark. People say who say that don't know that Toriyama has never made a dark game is his life and has no concept of what a dark game is about.
> 
> Go and play Nier or Drakenguard and come back and tell me that XIII is dark, or well written for that matter. XIII is half gibberish and half friendship speeches about nothing in particular for 30 hours. SMH



Why do people have to list an extreme example to try to counter a point? Games can be dark without being extremely dark and shit like Nier (never played Drakengard). FFXIII-2 is almost without a doubt darker than FFXIII. Stop letting your dislike for Toriyama blind your senses.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Stop letting your dislike for Toriyama blind your senses.



I'm pretty sure he dislikes Toriyama because he thinks the XIII games are bad, not the other way around.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> None of these games is fucking dark. People say who say that don't know that Toriyama has never made a dark game is his life and has no concept of what a dark game is about.
> 
> Go and play Nier or Drakenguard and come back and tell me that XIII is dark, or well written for that matter. XIII is half gibberish and half friendship speeches about nothing in particular for 30 hours. SMH



Sorry in advance if I sound like a dick in this post but people lying really pisses me off (mostly pertains to the second paragraph onwards).

Okay you might be able to get away with XIII not being that dark of a game but there is seriously something wrong with your head if you are trying to say XIII-2 isn't a dark game, especially once you reach the second half of the game. Granted still no Shadow Hearts in that area but you are lying through your fucking teeth or seriously smoking some funny shit if your trying to say XIII-2 isn't a dark game.

Half gibberish, half friendship speeches .
Seriously wtf, are you so out of ideas for how to downplay XIII that you are resorting to blatantly lying. I can count the number of *friendship* speeches in the game on ONE HAND and almost all of them are in the last four chapters (the second half of the game) and well spread out from each other. Implying the game is laden with them is as I said blatantly lying.

You must be mistaking those friendship for the inspirational stuff and even that isn't anywhere near as plentiful as you are making out to be. Nowhere near half of what they are saying is gibberish to anyone who actually pays any attention to the damn game. No wonder you didn't like it, you weren't paying any attention to what they were saying.

I'm not saying don't hate the game, but don't make shit up that plain isn't true.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts has friendship speeches during every other cutscene.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Kingdom Hearts has friendship speeches during every other cutscene.



Now this is true though I still find Kingdom Hearts highly enjoyable though even if the plot turned to shit after the first game. Which reminds me, I need to play through the KH games again, been a while.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why do people have to list an extreme example to try to counter a point? Games can be dark without being extremely dark and shit like Nier (never played Drakengard). FFXIII-2 is almost without a doubt darker than FFXIII. Stop letting your dislike for Toriyama blind your senses.



:gigio Sir, i've played all of the major games toriyama has written, (yes even mindjack). And i can say with my own mind, that every game's plot has been ridiculous and not competently written in the least.  I can say with absolute confidence that i would not have been down on XIII or XIII-2 nearly as much as i am, if the scenario had been competently written. If your going to funnel me down a 4 meter hallway for 60 hours and strip out everything that makes the previous games, i expect a decent story in return. 



Furthermore, if Nier/Drakenguard is too 'extreme' for you, we don't have to look any farther than the FF series itself. Type Zero is an excellently written game(as i've read the script and played as much as could the patched english subtitled version), and not only that, but its an actual dark story, with dark characters and it shows that.


Basically, we should not label games that aren't dark, 'dark' because its not the case. If one wants to say 'more serious' or 'urgent' than that's fine, but there's nothing overly dark or complex or dare i say 'mature' about either of these previous FFXIII games. Maybe i've read too many stories like that and my scale is off, but i don't think so.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2012)

Hiroyuki Itou, can we have this man back please?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Kingdom Hearts has friendship speeches during every other cutscene.



Days an entire game about friendship, scary huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Baten Kaitos series have a dark setting... is that a good example Inuhanyou?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

FFX was the darkest FF game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Baten Kaitos series have a dark setting... is that a good example Inuhanyou?



Judging just by the first game, I don't think it's really that dark at all. It's pretty standard fantasy with a lot of weird shit thrown in. Like a city made of sugary sweets.

It has dark elements but the overall tone is very cheerful. Just look at the ending with Xelha surviving.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2012)

Now that this is brought up I never really thought as any FF game I played as "Dark". The word never crossed my mind, weird.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Judging just by the first game, I don't think it's really that dark at all. It's pretty standard fantasy with a lot of weird shit thrown in. Like a city made of sugary sweets.
> 
> It has dark elements but the overall tone is very cheerful. Just look at the ending with Xelha surviving.


 Ohh alright.. Play Origins tho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

I would but my dog chewed up my Gamecube plug.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX was the darkest FF game.



Final Fantasy VII would be if the characters didn't look like an old Lego PC game. Final Fantasy IX has a very underrated tone of darkness if they didn't have the awkward character design. XII had an opportunity to have a very dark story as well with an entire nation being seized, Shady political tactics and the talk of plague which killed Vaans parents.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 7, 2012)

And saying FF XIII had a lot of friendship speeches is a hyperbole. The cast started out as the most disfunctional group in Final Fantasy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

Either FFX or FF VI for darkest FF.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

IX has a lot of dark stuff happening in it but I don't think the overall tone of the game is very dark or cynical. 

There's certainly nothing like the FFX's Spiral of Death. Spira is painted as a very bleak place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Origins is a decently dark game sure. We can also add Lost Odyssey into that.


FFX was a pretty depressing place to be if you think about it, so yeah i guess you could classify it as "dark". I'm not including FFX-2 in this for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Origins is a decently dark game sure. We can also add Lost Odyssey into that.
> 
> 
> FFX was a pretty depressing place to be if you think about it, so yeah i guess you could classify it as "dark". I'm not including FFX-2 in this for obvious reasons.



 You just can not help taking shots at X-2 can you?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You just can not help taking shots at X-2 can you?



Well its pretty hard not to when the entire reason it sucks, is that it ruined the entire weighty atmosphere of the original game with tramp bounty hunter charlies angel pop bands with a space ship 


XIII-2 had the same thing introducing ridiculous elements that had nothing to do with the actual previous game, but alteast it only focused on the one, time travel. X-2 added all kinds of nonsensical shit. Toriyama's input no doubt


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the sexiness is too much for him to handle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Hardly the case


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

Understandably not everyone is going to like that game. But we all know that there is absolutely nothing dark about X-2.

 Why are we even having this conversation about dark FF games or just dark games in general?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

So how's this gif look? I've discovered gifninja and am enjoying it immensely.



Wrath is so cute. pek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Cause somebody said XIII and XIII-2 were dark games and i took offense


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Understandably not everyone is going to like that game. But we all know that there is absolutely nothing dark about X-2.
> 
> Why are we even having this conversation about dark FF games or just dark games in general?



No idea. I've just been in a huge FFX mood the last couple days and I wandered in here again and saw that DARKNESS was the current discussion.

Ansem would be proud.

Only it wasn't Ansem. 

Fucking Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

FF games are rather lighthearted despite dark elements.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

That's really primarily due to presentation.

Type Zero does a pretty good job of not glossing it over with light heartedness.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Which is another reason why FFversus13 and Type Zero are so well received i think. Versus has the promise of being the first rated M FF console game around, Type Zero already was rated M in Japan(or the Z equivalent). No other FF has ever hit that. Nier was M, Drakenguard was M even AFTER being censored to shit in the West, and these games are not just mature in the gore level, but they make you actually feel like people past a certain age group are the only ones to comprehend the events of the game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

I heard FFVI was pretty dark once you got to the World of Ruin.

The planet is destroyed and dying after all.

Is that glossed over with lightheartedness?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

it's glossed over in how the graphics really hamper how grim the scenario is.

I mean 16 bit really can'd do justice to Celes watching her grandfather deteriorate and die and attempting to kill herself due to lack of hope. Graphics do have importance in certain circumstances.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

Presentation is everything, content is secondary.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Cause somebody said XIII and XIII-2 were dark games and i took offense


Seymour was more dark than both 13's put together.
And I don't even like Seymour.

[YOUTUBE]B0-5LAFQIAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Well yeah.  But again, it all comes back to what Zenith said as well. Even at the most basic level, the pacing and actual presentation of the XIII world was completely ruined by how the first game presented it. And it became even worse then Toriyama just basically upended all of the established lore and just went with something completely different for no reason. That doesn't connect the players to anything or anyone in your story.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

I really liked that Seymour's motivation and goal really "fit" with FFX. A lot of FF villains want to kill everyone but Seymour's ideas were relevant to the overall tone and theme of the game.  

He and the heroes actually had the same main goal of ending the Spiral and saving everyone. It's just that his personal trauma had led him to the wrong solution.

I liked Seymour as a villain. Don't care what anyone says.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

I have no problem with his reasoning.

The problem is that he's not a threat, not in the slightest.

He is X's team rocket. And when a villain reaches that level of mundane you can't take him seriously. On top of his design just being terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

There is indeed no defending his design.

Then again I don't think something so superficial can hamper a good character. It's why, despite everyone saying they can't take Kuja seriously due to his outfit, I always liked him.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

His outfit isn't the defining point of that post.

The major point is that He's ineffectual.

And if your opponent is incompetent/ not on your level

why should you as the player care?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

His hair dear god his hair.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> There is indeed no defending his design.
> 
> Then again I don't think something so superficial can hamper a good character. It's why, despite everyone saying they can't take Kuja seriously due to his outfit, I always liked him.



Kuja was a threat, so the outfit freaked me out a bit actually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Both seymour and kuja(as trappish as he was) is still better than generic old man space pope without definable purpose besides being evil


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> His outfit isn't the defining point of that post.
> 
> The major point is that He's ineffectual.
> 
> ...



Well are we talking story or gameplay here?

In terms of gameplay, his fights are generally regarded as pretty hard story battles with Flux being considered the first or second hardest story boss in the game. 

In terms of the plot, he does remain a threat up until Gagazet. The attack on Home, Yuna being taken to Bevelle and all that was his doing. Even on Gagazet he did totally kill a bunch of Ronso.Granted we never saw it which is why I guess it doesn't count for much.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> His outfit isn't the defining point of that post.
> 
> The major point is that He's ineffectual.
> 
> ...



Seymour was a threat, at least in the beginning...............

Dat Anima


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

Except the party never considered Seymour a threat after the initial fight to obtain Shiva. Yuna doesn't even hold contempt for him after he kidnaps her just pity.

It doesn't paint a good view of  him. Even the attack on home feels far too detached from the guy, especially when he doesn't define the appearance of the genocide.

It feels more like he's there just to put a face to the opposition and even then meh and The killing ronso elicits no emotion considering before then Kimahri's basically the token furry and adds nothing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2012)

One Hour Final Fantasy XIV Presentation Shows Off Gameplay Footage

[YOUTUBE]_737hYbSCEs[/YOUTUBE]

Turn captions on for eng subs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

dissing the ps3 
Look good and sounds like they are saying they can do better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

Well that should be obvious. The PS3 is outdated technology, they are obviously seeking parity with the console release by intentionally scaling back the PC version's ambition


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFXIII-2....light-hearted? Wtf?



XIII-2 is executed in a way that makes it come across as somewhat light-hearted for a great portion of the game, aside from the abrupt ending, of course. Everything is comes across as campy and is executed in a way that fails to create any real sense of fear, tension, or depression. The closest the game comes to this is with Noel's future and the curse on Yeul + Caius. But these are handled so poorly it's hard to call the game dark even with them included. Aerith about to seemingly get raped by Red XIII was more depressing.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Meh, overall, no Final Fantasy game is still as light hearted as FFV is.

Although it does have one of the darkest villains within the series...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2012)

FFX is sad not dark, it doesn't make it dark just because of the ending. FFX had romantic sad story unlike ff6 ,7,9  who their worlds are literally fucked up. Many underestimate the darkness  of ff9 because of the design and art but if you take the story and the concept overall you can realize why it is dark, same goes for ff6 and 7


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

Exdeath is a cruel friend.

Castle made entirely out of his victim's corpses


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah cruel, but not strong enough to defeat Gilgamesh. Had to "banish" him.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 7, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII's tone is presented far darker than X's the spiral of death doesn't even come up until half way through the game. FFVII has dark elements through out the  game. Hell slums section in Midgar is enough. Not too mention how lowsy and miserable other towns across the world are. This is all before seph even unleashes the doomsday meteor making the damn world even more depressing. I always hypothetically question which FF worlds I would and wouldn't live in and VII is always at the bottom of the list because the whole planet is practically a depressing slummy dump with no signs of getting better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Final Fantasy VII's tone is presented far darker than X's the spiral of death doesn't even come up until half way through the game. FFVII has dark elements through out the  game. Hell slums section in Midgar is enough. Not too mention how lowsy and miserable other towns across the world are. This is all before seph even unleashes the doomsday meteor making the damn world even more depressing. I always hypothetically question which FF worlds I would and wouldn't live in and VII is always at the bottom of the list because the whole planet is practically a depressing slummy dump with no signs of getting better.



 What FF world can you even possibly put at the top. All of them have freaking monsters in them!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> What FF world can you even possibly put at the top. All of them have freaking monsters in them!



hmmm.
FF12, maybe one of the mmo's?


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 7, 2012)

FFX-2 is clearly the darkest game in the series. Clearly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> hmmm.
> FF12, maybe one of the mmo's?



 The FF with the Cruel Gods?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The FF with the Cruel Gods?


There are at least strong people everywhere.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 7, 2012)

As far as IX's dark elements they beat out X's. Gaia and Terra were handled the cycle of death more subtle but it was executed more consistently through out the game. Vivi early questions his own mortality and the other black mages. Brahne Commits genocide on Freya's race. Kuja's own fear of death. The cycle of souls to assimilate from Gaia to Terra the origins of the mist all of these had pretty dark themes.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 7, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> What FF world can you even possibly put at the top. All of them have freaking monsters in them!



FFX post Sin wasn't so bad FFIX pre and post game didn't seem so bad. FFVIII is the closest thing to the modern world that one is at the top the monsters on the moon would suck. Cocoon actually wouldn't be a bad place to live if they didn't have their X men hatred of mutants relationship with anyone they suspect to be lcie


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 7, 2012)

pulse hated cocoon just as much, just as the falcie planned. Basically XIII's whole premise was broken when the bad guy's entire motivation was so clearly undefined as the maker


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

13 has the lamest and less threatening villians on the series. It's just completely fail.
But what I cannot understand is the following:
FF is a game where it's famous for having a party of characters that fight at the same time. However in this new one you only fight with one... To make matters worse, you'll have to endure one of the most annoying and boring characters of the series trough all the fking time.

Also still No fking Fang... what teh fck???


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Seymour is far worse and far less threatening than Caius or any other Final Fantasy villain could ever hope to be. Caius is powerful, immortal, and looks imposing. Seymour gets beaten several times like a recurring cartoon villain, could easily have been defeated if Yuna wasn't such an asshat, and looks ridiculous.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

-Seymour is also immortal
-Yuna could not have defeated him at any point in time except when they finally send him in Sin.
-Recurring bosses? In a video game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2012)

The810kid said:


> FFX post Sin wasn't so bad FFIX pre and post game didn't seem so bad. FFVIII is the closest thing to the modern world that one is at the top the monsters on the moon would suck. Cocoon actually wouldn't be a bad place to live if they didn't have their X men hatred of mutants relationship with anyone they suspect to be lcie



Posst FF X you had the world split practically between two groups...and still unsent and monsters.

IX ok I guess if you live on Alexandria continent it is good.

VIII you have to still worry about whiches who have control over time.



SignOfKai said:


> Seymour is far worse and far less threatening than Caius or any other Final Fantasy villain could ever hope to be. Caius is powerful, immortal, and looks imposing. Seymour gets beaten several times like a recurring cartoon villain, could easily have been defeated if Yuna wasn't such an asshat, and looks ridiculous.





Caius looks like a clone of Vayne from XII.

And looks imposing or threatening?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> -Seymour is also immortal
> -Yuna could not have defeated him at any point in time except when they finally send him in Sin.
> -Recurring bosses? In a video game?



- An immortal Yuna could have taken care of. Immortality is not a bonus point if you're ineffective.
- She could have, she was freaking planning to, that was the whole point of her even entertaining the thought of a wedding, he wasn't completely controlling the situation with her, she just let him go about his machinations cause ~plot~
- Recurring bosses happen because _*you*_ are a tenacious little gnat that won't die. Not because they are.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 8, 2012)

seymour is a joke because of his mommy issues


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2012)

Well his mother did turn herself into a summon spirit/fayth when he was a child, that's fucked up. He also had that air of elitism due to his heritage, so he just ran with it, thinking he was hot shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyways FFXI has the darkest stories 

After that, FF7, FF6 and FFT 

I still haven't finished FF9 cause someone spoiled me on Vivi and I've been trying my hardest to forget ever since


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> What FF world can you even possibly put at the top. All of them have freaking monsters in them!



The Final Fantasy IX world doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> -
> - She could have, she was freaking planning to, that was the whole point of her even entertaining the thought of a wedding, he wasn't completely controlling the situation with her, she just let him go about his machinations cause ~plot~



Yeah that was her "plan" but her "plan" even while he was still alive was to stop him all by herself. Yuna be lucky to be 90 pounds soaking wet and she has absolutely no feats of physical ability in FFX but she thought she could stop Seymour who  manhandles giant, rampaging Sinspawn easily with just his physical strength. And of course in terms of summoning ability he was well beyond her at this point.
So...she'd have stopped him by....uh....

And once he becomes an Unsent, he was even stronger. Remember she tarted to Send him in Bevelle and all he did was stand there casually. Had he been bloodlusted he could have easily reached out and killed her before she completed her long-ass dance. 



The World said:


> Well his mother did turn herself into a summon spirit/fayth when he was a child, that's fucked up. He also had that air of elitism due to his heritage, so he just ran with it, thinking he was hot shit.



His mom was a terrible person.

_Young Seymour: No! Mother, no! I don't want you to become a fayth!
Seymour's Mother: There is no other way. Use me and defeat Sin. Only then will the people accept you.
Young Seymour: I don't care about them! I need you, mother! No one else!
Seymour's Mother: I don't have much time left.

-----------
Seymour's Mother: And so I becae a fayth. But... Because I let him taste power, He began to thirst for more. He was not satisfied with my aeon. He wanted more. More power._

Now we all know what happens when a summoner actually "defeats" Sin. And this wasn't big, evil Seymour. This was sobbing and weeping child Seymour who just had the only person who loved him in the world die.

And her final words? "Kill yourself and then people will like you."

To top it all off,  when the traumatized child chooses not to commit suicide, she blames it all on his lust for power.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2012)

She would just summon Valefor and troll him again

The safest bet is to rip out her heart with those crazy hands of his


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

That is indeed a good plan. He has some wicked fingernails.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Seymour is far worse and far less threatening than Caius or any other Final Fantasy villain could ever hope to be. Caius is powerful, immortal, and looks imposing. Seymour gets beaten several times like a recurring cartoon villain, could easily have been defeated if Yuna wasn't such an asshat, and looks ridiculous.



Caius a villain?
pffftttt


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Caius a villain?
> pffftttt



He's a villain. Just not a very good one.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> -Seymour is also immortal
> -Yuna could not have defeated him at any point in time except when they finally send him in Sin.
> -Recurring bosses? In a video game?



Yuna could have easily sent him at least two or three times during the game but didn't because she's stupid. And I said Caius was like a recurring cartoon villain because he kept getting beat in such a way that it was almost laughable. Like every time you battle Cheryl in Pokemon.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah that was her "plan" but her "plan" even while he was still alive was to stop him all by herself. Yuna be lucky to be 90 pounds soaking wet and she has absolutely no feats of physical ability in FFX but she thought she could stop Seymour who  manhandles giant, rampaging Sinspawn easily with just his physical strength. And of course in terms of summoning ability he was well beyond her at this point.
> So...she'd have stopped him by....uh....
> 
> And once he becomes an Unsent, he was even stronger. Remember she tarted to Send him in Bevelle and all he did was stand there casually. Had he been bloodlusted he could have easily reached out and killed her before she completed her long-ass dance.



1) And yet at no point, before or after that did she consider him a threat. For all of his feats, (Strength wise I'll give you that, but nowhere was it shown that he was remotely close to being a better summoner than she was.) She never took the guy seriously while Seymour thought she was a big fucking deal and damn important to his goal of becoming Sin. There's context in everything and context wise, *Seymour was a joke to everyone* and it wasn't one of those crouching moron kinda situations, they just never took him as a big deal.


2) He could have done it, but he didn't and he was well on his way to being sent to the farplane. So either, he couldn't have done anything, or he's denser than Wakka, or he's got arrogance that'd make Early Tidus jealous.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> -Seymour is also immortal
> -Yuna could not have defeated him at any point in time except when they finally send him in Sin.
> -Recurring bosses? In a video game?



Yes she could have in the Shiva temple.  In fact she was about to send him when her guardians just stood there as a handful of guardo just up and took him instead of giving them a quick beat down and sending.  But plot points and such.

Though tbh the only villain i have true issue with is Vayne from FFXII.  Although he isn't in any stretch of the imagination a good guy, his goals of liberation from the "gods" are good ones.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)

Seymour Seymour, I don't remember him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> 1) For all of his feats, (Strength wise I'll give you that, but nowhere was it shown that he was remotely close to being a better summoner than she was.)



Seymour is 28 to Yuna's 17. He was a summoner since he was a teenager, if not even younger. He has a decade+ worth of experience as a Sumoner on her. Then you have to factor in  Anima. Anima certainly has the story feats to suggest it's stronger than anything Yuna had at this point.



> She never took the guy seriously while Seymour thought she was a big fucking deal and damn important to his goal of becoming Sin.



Because she was a good Summoner and he trusted she would have the power to defeat Sin which was kinda essential to his plan.



> There's context in everything and context wise, *Seymour was a joke to everyone* and it wasn't one of those crouching moron kinda situations, they just never took him as a big deal.



It's certainly true the heroes are never terrified of Seymour but that's because there's a much larger threat in Sin and  that is their main focus.  

He was never the main villain of the game. He's the Shinra of FFX.



> 2) He could have done it, but he didn't and he was well on his way to being sent to the farplane. So either, he couldn't have done anything, or he's denser than Wakka, or he's got arrogance that'd make Early Tidus jealous.



You realize at this point that he held _all_ the cards right? The entire party was held at gunpoint and could be shot on command. If Mika hadn't stepped in Seymour could have calmly told Yuna that himself. It's just that he's a bit of a dick and insists on always being very polite and sweet to her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Seymour Seymour, I don't remember him.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Seymour is 28 to Yuna's 17. He was a summoner since he was a teenager, if not even younger. He has a decade+ worth of experience as a Sumoner on her. Then you have to factor in  Anima. Anima certainly has the story feats to suggest it's stronger than anything Yuna had at this point.



Since when has Age ever been a relevant factor? Hell we don't even know if the guy did anything outside of Anima, cause despite its whole Final Aeon status, shit was piss weak in conjunction of what it should have been able to do.




> Because she was a good Summoner and he trusted she would have the power to defeat Sin which was kinda essential to his plan.



Duh




> It's certainly true the heroes are never terrified of Seymour but that's because there's a much larger threat in Sin and  that is their main focus.
> 
> He was never the main villain of the game. He's the Shinra of FFX.



Shinra was still a big ass problem for the heroes though. It's not a matter of a sliding scale of evil, he just never garnered their fear or admonishment. Other than creep factor, which dude takes in spades.



> You realize at this point that he held _all_ the cards right? The entire party was held at gunpoint and could be shot on command. If Mika hadn't stepped in Seymour could have calmly told Yuna that himself. It's just that he's a bit of a dick and insists on always being very polite and sweet to her.



And yet they still didn't consider him in anyway a threat. Because Seymour's Schemes weren't the focal point. It was the fact that all of the Yevon Church was corrupt as fuck. Like you noted, it was Mika who provided all of that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Since when has Age ever been a relevant factor?



Well just looking at the party, Auron is by far the oldest  and everyone follows him once he joins. Wakka even calls him the greatest guardian ever.
His intro FMV is actually called "The Legendary Guardian'.



> Hell we don't even know if the guy did anything outside of Anima,



To get a Final Aeon,  it is first necessary to do the Pilgrimage. Yuna says this herself and a ghost even makes sure Yuna had done her Pilgrimage before he lets her see Yunalesca

._Spiritual Man: Journeyer of the long road, name yourself.

Yuna: I am the summoner Yuna. I have come from the island of Besaid.

Spiritual Man: Your eyes, my dear. Show me the long road you have traveled. Very good. You have journeyed well. Lady Yunalesca will surely welcome your arrival. Go to her now, and bring your guardians with you. Go._



> cause despite its whole Final Aeon status, shit was piss weak in conjunction of what it should have been able to do.



That's because the power of a Final Aeon is determined by the bond between Fayth and Summoner. By the time of FFX Seymour didn't give a shit about his mother and she...well


If the bloody tears aren't enough of a giveaway, what she says when you get Anima confirms she only wants her son to be stopped.



> Shinra was still a big ass problem for the heroes though. It's not a matter of a sliding scale of evil, he just never garnered their fear or admonishment. Other than creep factor, which dude takes in spades.



I can agree with that.



> And yet they still didn't consider him in anyway a threat. Because Seymour's Schemes weren't the focal point. It was the fact that all of the Yevon Church was corrupt as fuck. Like you noted, it was Mika who provided all of that.



Well Yevon becomes a non-threat too after Bevelle. The party walks right to their capital city and is like "oh, more Warrior Monks, yawn."


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Which is the point I'm making

if you aren't taken seriously, then you can't be a good villain or an antagonist becuase everybody dismisses you.

Doesn't matter if you want to see the streets lined with napalm and toddlers crucified on every stop sign. If you're dismissed/treated like no threat, you go from villain to that one crazy guy that doesn't leave people alone.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

I think the reason that the gang treated him like a minor threat is because Sin easily outweighs Seymour on the threat scale. As long as Sin was around, Spira's suffering would be eternal. Not to mention that Seymour's entire reason for still existing in the physical plane even though he was dead was because of the fact that he wanted to become Sin. Even though he was sent away before happened, killing Sin would've killed two birds with one stone. Seymour would've likely eventually stopped and turn into a fiend since his reason for still existing in the physical plane was destroyed.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 8, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> 13 has the lamest and less threatening villians on the series. It's just completely fail.
> But what I cannot understand is the following:
> FF is a game where it's famous for having a party of characters that fight at the same time. However in this new one you only fight with one... To make matters worse, you'll have to endure one of the most annoying and boring characters of the series trough all the fking time.
> 
> Also still No fking Fang... what teh fck???



No Seifer easily is the lamest and least threatening villain in this series. Going to the debate Zael and Zen are having he even is worse than Seymour.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think Seifer was ever intended to be threatening.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't think Seifer was ever intended to be threatening.



He had potential along with many more under used concepts characters and anything in Final Fantasy VIII. The guy kicks the main characters ass in the intro and is the strongest playable character in stats up at that point and they just make his character fodder.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Rinoa has the best stats in the game

Rinoa is useless storywise.

And he didn't kick Squall's ass in the intro. He cheated in a training spar.

On top of I don't really consider Seifer a Villain and more a kind of delusional pawn.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Seymour is far worse and far less threatening than Caius or any other Final Fantasy villain could ever hope to be. Caius is powerful, immortal, and looks imposing. Seymour gets beaten several times like a recurring cartoon villain, could easily have been defeated if Yuna wasn't such an asshat, and looks ridiculous.



Right... makes me wonder if you even played X to begin with.
Caius looks like an aerobics travesty from the 80's. And that's because the casting of 13-2 it's full of awful cloth designs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

This is from some Square-Enix thing at PAX. Apparently it's their "official" description.

Discuss.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

How about Lady Yunalesca? now that's a tough beyoootch.

Edit:
Golden Age? 
7 was a pretty good game, 9 was great but I couldnt get into furries. X was pretty epic too tough. But so far those are the only ones that I have liked of this...?Golden age?.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Why did Seifer turn evil again? Because his manhood was insulted?

Anyway, Golden Age starts with the highly, highly well-recieved (perhaps overrated) VII. Sounds about right. (lolredacted)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot one


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)

Golden Age eh, I suppose that is what I would call it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2012)

Those charts are completely correct.

FF was a popular RPG back in the 80s and early 90s. But it became a phenomenon post FFVII, and that juncture kept on till XIII(hence its huge sales, people expected quality material). 


Which brings us to the important question: 


WHY THE FUCK DOES SQUARE ENIX THINK THAT IS!?



Why would you sign Toriyama on for another sequel to the game which tainted the franchise's previous standards when you knew you were wrong as is shown right there?? Also, how the fuck did you make a game not only worse than the same game you made years prior, but break it in the process???


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

Sephiroth is by far the best FF villian ever written and designed unlike any other from the past and present.

FACT.


----------



## Riffraff (Sep 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sephiroth is by far the best FF villian ever written and designed unlike any other from the past and present.
> 
> FACT.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

Argument invalid.


----------



## Riffraff (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Game over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2012)

I must admit there is something rather alluring about Jihl...but dat Yunalesca.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> Game over.





Now it is.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 8, 2012)

Says the person who puts up the X-2 villaness, fuck me sideways


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't really tell if people are trolling or serious.

Golbez is one of the best though.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Says the person who puts up the X-2 villaness, fuck me sideways



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoWWCtACy-w[/YOUTUBE]

Seymour has done nothing nearly as interesting.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Argument invalid.



You know, that's probably the most tragic and sad villian. Because after all the hype and expectation... she was barely only in cut scenes. I really wanted her to be an female sephiroth. Embodying the cruel and cold caltulative nature of an independent woman. A rival for Lighting.

Lighting turned out to be just a cool cover, but her pages are just completely blank and zero interesting.

Personally I really liked Kefka, Golbez and Sephiroth. But I also really liked Jetch.
Yunalesca was pretty neat too.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm... Now that I think about it, Jihl actually could've been a neat villain under the right circumstances, huh? Probably far better than that old Emperor Palpatine wannabe.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

She could had been a FEMALE SEPHIROTH...

I remember being super upset after playing the game, that I literally sat in front of my computer and wrote a completely new different scenario and reinvented a lot of stuff. Vanille and Snow not being as annoying as they used to be for example.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

> You know, that's probably the most tragic and sad villian. Because after all the hype and expectation... she was barely only in cut scenes. I really wanted her to be an female sephiroth. Embodying the cruel and cold caltulative nature of an independent woman. A rival for Lighting.



Yep, another disappointment i would add to XIII. To think that she looked nice in the trailers before the actual game came out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought this was about villains.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought this was about villains.



It is, we are just discussing how disappointing Square was with Jihl Nabaat. What fking terrible thing. XIII its just pretty images, but the content itself its trash or blank pages. Such a shame.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naUSBEVRLng[/YOUTUBE]

*>*

The actual game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

By far, those fking trailers Fooled the entire world.

Even Fang, she was the least disappointing one. But even then... Now she is nowhere to be seen 
That fking Toriyama, why is he so bad?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Posting to mention that it's funny that Suigetsu is blasting Caius' look

cause for as bad as Caius looks

Nothing is worse than all of X (That includes X-2)

Nomura was on some legit crack with those designs.

Hella bad.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2012)

It fooled me for nearly the entire year of 2009. I was like "damn this FF game actually looks zetta good, i might give it a shot!".

Hell, remember this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5dGi0a0_Z4[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking awful of you, S.E. 

Should've payed attention to Xenoblade more.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Posting to mention that it's funny that Suigetsu is blasting Caius' look
> 
> cause for as bad as Caius looks
> 
> ...



Those designs actually looked like they all belonged in the same picture, they where different cultures and asthetics.
Caius looks like a guy that is trying to look tough and threatening whilst dressing as a ridicule aerobics loca from the 80's.

The designs of X-2 where directed by Toriyama, that guy after all loves to dress his girls with short and silly dresses.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> It fooled me for nearly the entire year of 2009. I was like "damn this FF game actually looks zetta good, i might give it a shot!".
> 
> Hell, remember this?
> 
> ...



Tell me about it, there is a trailer in japanese with the "Your my Friend" song was amazing. I kept watching it over and over.
I had absolutely no clue this game would turn out like it did. And I cant believe that they still keep Toriyama around, and he is making more games.

Also poor Lighting.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 8, 2012)

The designs may be appropriate for the setting in X/X-2, but that doesn't mean they aren't any less ridiculous. The only character who I can say gets a pass is Auron and Yuna. Everyone else looks absolutely appalling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow so I am to be disappointed when I see Jhil in the game?


Lightning failed Cloud
Jhil failed Sephiroth


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It fooled me for nearly the entire year of 2009. I was like "damn this FF game actually looks zetta good, i might give it a shot!".
> 
> Hell, remember this?
> 
> ...




Not at all. Its a great game but every RPG doesn't need to take queues from Xenoblade.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> The designs may be appropriate for the setting in X/X-2, but that doesn't mean they aren't any less ridiculous. The only character who I can say gets a pass is Auron and Yuna. Everyone else looks absolutely appalling.



The style asthetic goes within despite being exagerated. Anyways it seems like you are trying to use X and X-2 as an escape goat here. They may be had silly designs but 13-2 and some of the chars from 13 had HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE Designs. Abysmal ones.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 9, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> The style asthetic goes within despite being exagerated. Anyways it seems like you are trying to use X and X-2 as an escape goat here. They may be had silly designs but 13-2 and some of the chars from 13 had HORRIBLE, HORRIBLE Designs. Abysmal ones.



I'm just saying that I think X had some of the worst character designs in the main continuity.

XIII-2 had Noel and Caius, both of whom had ridiculous designs, I'll admit. But for the most part, the designs of characters in XIII are fairly tame and/or bland if anything. Excluding Fang and Vanille, but their attire is actually pretty good.

What designs were you thinking?



Esura said:


> Not at all. Its a great game but every RPG doesn't need to take queues from Xenoblade.



Indeed. They should all take queues from DQVIII.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2012)

Nooj

that is all.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 9, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> I'm just saying that I think X had some of the worst character designs in the main continuity.
> 
> XIII-2 had Noel and Caius, both of whom had ridiculous designs, I'll admit. But for the most part, the designs of characters in XIII are fairly tame and/or bland if anything. Excluding Fang and Vanille, but their attire is actually pretty good.
> 
> What designs were you thinking?



Lighting's design was fine, pretty cool IMO. Fang's was awesome.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 9, 2012)

*Nooj:* I'm going to be all manly and heroic and sacrifice my life to save the world!
*Yuna:* I don't like your plan......... It sucks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not at all. Its a great game but every RPG doesn't need to take queues from Xenoblade.



No no, i meant that "I" myself should've payed attention to Xenoblade more. My mistake, i should've specified on that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I thought this was about villains.



Silly UR. Until Versus or the next FF installment comes out, the discussion's all about XIII


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 9, 2012)

> Caius is a terrible villain
> Sephiroth is one of the best

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Caius at least had more personality than a stick (wait you can play with a stick, make that a wall), pulled off being a badass and sympathetic villain both of which Seph failed miserably at, had a far better theme (both standard and battle theme), actually succeeded at what he wanted to do and unlike Sephiroth didn't have me wishing that the side villains (SHINRA) had been the main villains somehow as they didn't bore or annoy the shit out of me. 

No I don't give a shit how bad Caius' outfit or his design is as that is not a legitimate reason to not like a character. The only time a character's design has ever actually bothered me is Seymour's and even then it was only a minor annoyance as I still found him to be a decent villain and having the best battle theme is franchise history for his final battle sort of adds to it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

If villain succeeding at their goals was a real criteria for for judging good villains then the number of good villains throughout the entire history of fiction would be painfully small.

Caius could achieve whatever the fuck he wanted and then some. Still doesn't mean he's better written than someone like Melkor from The Silmarillion.

Also whether you found him badass or sympathetic is not even a vaguely objective opinion. You might as well just say "I liked him more".  Being "badass" in particular is he most worthless description of a character ever because it depends solely on a person's subjective criteria.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

Also I hated Jihl. She was easily the worst character in XIII.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2012)

Jihl was in 13?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep. I would forget her too because she was so terrible but then I'd forget the best death in the FF series.

I can't think of a more fitting end to such a character than dying like fodder and never being mentioned again.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't mean characterwise.

I mean bitch was only there for all of two scenes

Background characters were in it longer than she was, to actually give a damn.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If villain succeeding at their goals was a real criteria for for judging good villains then the number of good villains throughout the entire history of fiction would be painfully small.
> 
> Caius could achieve whatever the fuck he wanted and then some. Still doesn't mean he's better written than someone like *Melkor* from The Silmarillion.
> 
> Also whether you found him badass or sympathetic is not even a vaguely objective opinion. You might as well just say "I liked him more".  Being "badass" in particular is he most worthless description of a character ever because it depends solely on a person's subjective criteria.



Never heard of him.

I do like Caius more, much more and yes I'm well aware what I said is very subjective and opinion based. Still doesn't change the fact that the only complaint people seem to have about Caius is his design/outfit which doesn't count as a mark against his actual character at all. A character's design means very little in the grand scheme of things, Bleach has way better character designs than One Piece yet One Piece has far better characters. Funny that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

I can actually agree with you there. As long as the character interests me, what he looks like is secondary.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2012)

Not going to lie, I take a shitty looking villain less seriously than a well designed one no matter how good the character is. Luckily, I don't see too many shitty designed villains in a FF (Kuja cutting it close) so its a moot point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

How is Caius a villain?


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How is Caius a villain?



This is a serious question?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

Did Caius have some vague "I'm doing evil shit for good reasons" shtick? Maybe that's what he meant.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Did Caius have some vague "I'm doing evil shit for good reasons" shtick? Maybe that's what he meant.



He pretty much set out (and succeeded) to doom the world and end the concept of time itself by _any_ means necessary so the various Yeuls across time doesn't have to die from her visions anymore. Not a particularly good reason, in fact its pretty fucking selfish and benefits no one, not even Yeul if Chaos continues to erode the post-FFXIII-2 world.

I mean, not even Noel who wants to bone the shit out of Yeul think that's a good reason.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

That a the backlog of a weak character, a very weak motivation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> He pretty much set out (and succeeded) to doom the world and end the concept of time itself by _any_ means necessary so the various Yeuls across time doesn't have to die from her visions anymore. Not a particularly good reason, in fact its pretty fucking selfish and benefits no one, not even Yeul if Chaos continues to erode the post-FFXIII-2 world.
> 
> I mean, not even Noel who wants to bone the shit out of Yeul think that's a good reason.


Not a villain then okay.


Esura said:


> This is a serious question?



See tales games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

I think Seymour had the most interesting motivation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

Well i thought it was interesting because all of their motivations were tied up in the spiral of death. Every single person right down to the support characters and that made the world feel like a breathing thing where you were not the only one connected to the issue at large


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2012)

Exactly. It's just like FFXII when both the heroes and villains ultimately wanted the same thing.

FFX was largely about Grief. Life invariably involves grief, loss, tragedy. The villaisn offered different approaches to dealing with this, with Yunalesca suggesting pulling he wool over your eyes being the only way to live in any sort of happiness.

Seymour and the heroes oddly are on the same page when it comes to the Spiral of Death - they agree that it has to be done away with.. Of course their methods differ wildly and that's what makes them heroes and villains.

Like you said, everything played into the theme of the game and it was very well-one.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 9, 2012)

Agreed. Seymour wants to destroy all life and send everyone to the afterlife to end Spira's suffering. Tidus and the gang instead beat Sin to death with a Blitzball and then Yu Yevon.

Seymour should have thought his plan, through..


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That a the backlog of a weak character, a very weak motivation


Yes, its a weak motivation compared to other FF villains. Don't really think of him as a weak character in general though. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not a villain then okay.



No offense. Are you stupid? Or trolling? Hopefully trolling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> No offense. Are you stupid? Or trolling? Hopefully trolling.



If the hero decides to take the world and all of time over his love does that make him a villain?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2012)

Which FF city would you live in when there is no global danger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Which FF city would you live in when there is no global danger.



I dunno many of them suck.
uhhh The beginning of FF10


----------



## Awesome (Sep 9, 2012)

Probably Bodhum or any FF13 city before Cocoon's fall. They have infinite energy and resources meaning that poverty doesn't exist and you are always well off. Party all day every day.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

I would live in Lorica...just before the massacre and subsequent slavery took place


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Why are you people choosing to live in holes?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If the hero decides to take the world and all of time over his love does that make him a villain?



Sephiroth just wanted to take everyone to the promised land, I don't think that makes him a villain.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sephiroth just wanted to take everyone to the promised land, I don't think that makes him a villain.


He wanted to be a god if I recall.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno many of them suck.
> uhhh The beginning of FF10



 You mean Lucca? Yeah that place would be cool.

Deling City from VIII I would add too.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If the hero decides to take the world and all of time over his love does that make him a villain?





I'm not even upset over that twist, but come on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He wanted to be a god if I recall.



So he could take everyone to the Promised Land silly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So he could take everyone to the Promised Land silly.



Well he took Aerith, so he's a hero to me. 


Phantom Roxas said:


> I'm not even upset over that twist, but come on.



Obito isn't avillain hesh mish unda stoooffdd. 
I'm not going to accept something so lame as a villain.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If the hero decides to take the world and all of time over his love does that make him a villain?



Which has fuck all to do with Caius being a villain. This isn't even debatable. I mean, you don't have to like the friend but no amount of rhetoric is going to change the fact that he is a villain. Now being a well made villain, that's up to you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Which has fuck all to do with Caius being a villain. This isn't even debatable. I mean, you don't have to like the friend but no amount of rhetoric is going to change the fact that he is a villain. Now being a well made villain, that's up to you.



I'm sure there are many heroes that could easily be considered the villain in many games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm sure there are many heroes that could easily be considered the villain in many games.



 Marshe from FFTA...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Caius comes across more as a misunderstood hero than villain.
Nothing really says villain about him at all. He's just kinda there.
He's about the same as Duke from Vesperia.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm sure there are many heroes that could easily be considered the villain in many games.



I don't disagree with that. Many times the roles aren't always set in stone. I guess a character like Delita would be hard to just flat out call a villain then you also got characters like Nier who's actions in hindsight could be color him villainous even though his initial intentions were good. I get ya. But in the case of FFXIII-2, these roles are pretty well defined.

But you do know who Caius is right? Because I have a feeling we talking about two different things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't disagree with that. Many times the roles aren't always set in stone. I guess a character like Delita would be hard to just flat out call a villain then you also got characters like Nier who's actions in hindsight could be color him villainous even though his initial intentions were good. I get ya. But in the case of FFXIII-2, these roles are pretty well defined.
> 
> But you do know who Caius is right? Because I have a feeling we talking about two different things.



Fuck if I know I've never played FF13-2 or have seen that much of it. 
Wait, wiki.

Yep, hero.
Bhunivelze is the villain far as l'Cie. ( I see)


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm sure there are many heroes that could easily be considered the villain in many games.



Kratos   .


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Caius comes across more as a misunderstood hero than villain.
> Nothing really says villain about him at all. He's just kinda there.
> He's about the same as Duke from Vesperia.



Duke suffers from the last minute syndrome. For all intents and purposes, Alexei is the true villain of that game. Duke was all chill throughout 90% of the game then all of suddenly OH SHIT THE WORLD IS ENDING!! GOTTA KILL ALL U HUMANS!!! YEAH! IM HUMAN TOO BUT I KILL U WIT MAH CASTLE!!

Caius is a hero how? HOW? Misunderstood hero my ass. At least with Duke you know he want whats best for the world but just went far off the beaten track and went about it completely wrong. Caius gives fuck all about anyone who name isn't Yeul. His intentions weren't even on some good but heavily flawed shit. He is going to sacrifice the entire world, time, god, death, life, everything for one jailbait ho (well, 1000s of the same jailbait ho and her reincarnations). Because of what he did, the world in Lightning's Return only have 13 days before Chaos erodes their existence (or Bhunivelze awakens, either way, not good for anyone).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Duke suffers from the last minute syndrome. For all intents and purposes, Alexei is the true villain of that game. Duke was all chill throughout 90% of the game then all of suddenly OH SHIT THE WORLD IS ENDING!! GOTTA KILL ALL U HUMANS!!! YEAH! IM HUMAN TOO BUT I KILL U WIT MAH CASTLE!!
> 
> Caius is a hero how? HOW? Misunderstood hero my ass. At least with Duke you know he want whats best for the world but just went far off the beaten track and went about it completely wrong. Caius gives fuck all about anyone who name isn't Yeul. His intentions weren't even on some good but heavily flawed shit. He is going to sacrifice the entire world, time, god, death, life, everything for one jailbait ho (well, 1000s of the same jailbait ho). Because of what he did, the world in Lightning's Return only have 13 days before Chaos erodes their existence.


No that would be 13-2's bad plot not Caius himself Esua.
Also his name sounds a lot like chaos I don't know what they were trying to be witty with there.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok, tell me why you think Caius is a misunderstood hero.

Go on. Tell me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, tell me why you think Caius is a misunderstood hero.
> 
> Go on. Tell me.


Is Kratos a hero Esura?
I mean killing all of the gods for no reason and he's STILL the hero.
I'm just saying the standards for hero and villain have sunk to the point Caius is more hero than villain despite his antagonistic role.
Star ocean 3 want to beat the shit out of the creator, fine with me.
"Caius is the immortal guardian of the timeline and the seeress, Paddra Nsu-Yeul. Having lived since before the War of Transgression, he originally protected Yeul and the timeline from any foreign threat. *Because his efforts to change the future shorten the seeress's life, he now seeks to destroy the world to end her suffering by killing the goddess Etro.* "

That's Hero shit right there.

Makes you wonder who etro is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Etro was the second deity to be created after Pulse. The mythology at this point call Etro and the others fal'Cie, even if all other sources know them as the god and goddesses of Fabula Nova Crystallis lore. *Bhunivelze* immediately regretted having created Etro, because he had unknowingly created her as the exact image of Mwynn. *Bhunivelze thus feared Etro and gave her no powers to create anything of her own. Bhunivelze then crystallized himself to sleep until his creations found the door to reach the realm of the dead.
*
While Pulse and Lindzei were busy creating the world and creating many more fal'Cie, Etro was lonely. She tore up her body and disappeared from the world, entering Valhalla, but from her blood humankind was born. Unlike the fal'Cie, who are immortal, the humans who were born out of Etro's sacrifice *lived only to die.*


*Bhunivelze*'s goal of immortality caused an imbalance that would collapse the universe. Before disappearing into the chaos for good, Mwynn gave Etro the task of protecting the world balance. When people from the realm of the living died and they passed on to Valhalla through the Door of Souls, Etro greeted them and gave each a piece of the chaos to hold inside of them. This is what people would come to call "heart" and was their greatest strength without them ever realizing it. "



Bhunivelze is the villain since this is a 3 parter for some reason.
He didn't give her power causing all of this.
He's also the one searching for the gate and spreading the chaos and would have eventually done so.
No matter what Caius does the Universe was doomed anyway.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 10, 2012)

Fuck it. Cloud is a villain because he and his asshole team killed innocents without a care in the world. Also:

*Villain*:
- A person guilty or capable of a crime or wickedness.
- The person or thing responsible for specified trouble, harm, or damage.

*Hero*:
- A person, typically a man, who is admired for courage or noble qualities.
- The chief male character in a book, play, or movie, who is typically identified with good qualities.

Educate yourselves. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm wondering why you guys are stuck on this conversation about hero vs villain anyway  you can be either and still be a terribly written character regardless


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> *Never heard of him.
> *



I am speechless, I cant believe the ridicule caliber of your tastes...

Caius, Noehl and all that trash spawned by Toriyama fits you well.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Is Kratos a hero Esura?
> I mean killing all of the gods for no reason and he's STILL the hero.
> I'm just saying the standards for hero and villain have sunk to the point Caius is more hero than villain despite his antagonistic role.
> Star ocean 3 want to beat the shit out of the creator, fine with me.
> ...



First of all, I know all about the Fabula Nova Crystallis mythos already as well as it's similarities to Norse (a beginning and an end is already determined, but Caius just shits on that). Second, nothing you bolded puts him in hero status. Maybe you need to sit down and for like a day or two, play FFXIII-2. See why no one, even those who hate him or those who ship CaiusxNoel shit, but you is actually trying to debate this.


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> This is from some Square-Enix thing at PAX. Apparently it's their "official" description.
> 
> Discuss.



Oh LAWD the irony

SE so right and yet so delusional




Asakuna no Senju said:


>



Sephiroth still has the best villain theme(music) next to Trance Kuja and God Kefka

Also special mention to Golbez theme
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkx3KcO7TCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In terms of sales they're correct and thats all that seems to matter to them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Sephiroth still has the best villain theme(music) next to Trance Kuja and God Kefka
> 
> Also special mention to Golbez theme
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkx3KcO7TCs[/YOUTUBE]



A challenger appears (again)





















I like it more than Seph's themes at least.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm wondering why you guys are stuck on this conversation about hero vs villain anyway  you can be either and still be a terribly written character regardless



I'm just giving you guys something to do. :/


SignOfKai said:


> Fuck it. Cloud is a villain because he and his asshole team killed innocents without a care in the world. Also:
> 
> *Villain*:
> - A person guilty or capable of a crime or wickedness.
> ...



Everyone is villain's everyone.


Esura said:


> First of all, I know all about the Fabula Nova Crystallis mythos already as well as it's similarities to Norse (a beginning and an end is already determined, but Caius just shits on that). Second, nothing you bolded puts him in hero status. Maybe you need to sit down and for like a day or two, play FFXIII-2. See why no one, even those who hate him or those who ship CaiusxNoel shit, but you is actually trying to debate this.


I'll never play 13 or -2 or cloudette's return.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2012)

I adore Dona. On the one hand we're told Summoners are these holy people who set out on selfless journeys to save the world. Yuna is an example of purity and modesty and all that junk.

In marches Dona, ready to trample all over you in the stilettos I don't think she's wearing. (Even still, I can fantasize) She's sassy, she's bossy, she's my kinda lady.

And it's not all about looks you see. Just listen to dat voice.





Do you share my love for Dona? If you don't she probably doesn't care and she'll make you love her anyway. Dominating women are the best.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2012)

She is fugly as fuck

like everything designed in FFX

doubly so for X-2

that aside, she was a pretty cool switch up of what people were expecting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Zen can not get over game designs.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm an aesthetics whore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

That face rendering.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2012)

Just realized there's four more jobs to be found in the deep sea chasm in FF5 Advance, but the 4th final job can't be gotten until beating Neo Exdeath. I'll go get the other three anyway, then head on into the Interdimensional Rift. I've done everything else I can in the game (I think). I was pissed for a while that I missed the Catoblepas and Carbuncle summons in World 2, but I ended up getting all the other summons. Also have all the White, Black and Time magic. Almost have all the Blue magic. The last few I'm missing are ones I don't particularly care about, so I don't care about going out of my way to get them. 

After I beat the game I shall go beat the superbosses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ukx1plZCKS8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]d9JczLfYq68[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HWoJ1pzrhew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2012)

@Seph

That is the horror of early PS2  low-res models I'm afraid.

A guy Let's Playing FFX at the moment actually ripped all the models of the playable characters for comparisons between high-res and low-res.

Behold and be afraid.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2012)

So, does anyone here have Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy? I'm probably gonna get it as soon as I can.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 10, 2012)

Caius is still a better villain than Bagramon from what I've seen.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> @Seph
> 
> That is the horror of early PS2  low-res models I'm afraid.
> 
> A guy Let's Playing FFX at the moment actually ripped all the models of the playable characters for comparisons between high-res and low-res.


This has nothing to do with early PS2 though. It's more of a directorial mistake, to consider in-game models good enough for up-close shots. A big mistake.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So, does anyone here have Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy? I'm probably gonna get it as soon as I can.



I have it. 

If your a Final Fantasy fan, you should own this game. A ton of replay value with different difficulty levels and the actual game play is really fun/addicting. It actually has a good mix of songs from world themes to battle music. Not to mention, there is DLC available for new songs. There is also RPG elements (equipping items and moves) and you can pick your party from various Final Fantasy characters (more can be unlocked by gaining points). 

Be prepared to repeat songs on the more difficult levels. I once played One Winged Angel at least 10 times in a row to try to get a S rank in Ultimate difficulty but I still didn't get it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2012)

Definitely gonna get it then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been wanting "it" myself.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't wait until Atlus and Square team up.
Then I can punch Lightning in the face with the demi-fiend.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> I can't wait until Atlus and Square team up.
> Then I can punch Lightning in the face with the demi-fiend.



 You really want the quality of atlas to diminish?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> I can't wait until Atlus and Square team up.
> Then I can punch Lightning in the face with the demi-fiend.



Which proceeds to go though her skull.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Lightning is one of the worst protagonists ever in a JRPG, outside of all the characters from Star Ocean 4


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

Didn't you have Lightning (her FFXIII-2 attire) on your Avy before, Inu? 

Also thats a weird way of spelling "Snow and Vanille".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Didn't you have Lightning (her FFXIII-2 attire) on your Avy before, Inu?
> 
> Also thats a weird way of spelling "Snow and Vanille".



I did, yes. My feeling for lightning fluctuates from pure disdain to tolerance depending on my mood 

Sometimes i think she's tolerable, if flat and uninspired as a protagonist nothing particularly offensive about her.  But then i get into a disgusted mood when i realize that she is the face of the XIII series, Square Enix's current direction regarding numbered titles and who they(Toriyama) expect to actually carry this "trilogy" into acclaim. Hardly, she not anywhere near compelling enough for that, infact she's not compelling at all. You can't expect anyone to take your games seriously at that rate.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2012)

I hated Lightning. 

Favorites were Hope and Vanille.

They ere so cute together. pek


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

Under a tombstone, yes.



Inuhanyou said:


> I did, yes. My feeling for lightning fluctuates from pure disdain to tolerance depending on my mood
> 
> Sometimes i think she's tolerable, if flat and uninspired as a protagonist nothing particularly offensive about her.  But then i get into a disgusted mood when i realize that she is the face of the XIII series, Square Enix's current direction regarding numbered titles and who they(Toriyama) expect to actually carry this "trilogy" into acclaim. Hardly, she not anywhere near compelling enough for that, infact she's not compelling at all. You can't expect anyone to take your games seriously at that rate.




Oh, i understand now. And yes, it is sad with how S.E. is continuing to sell out the XIII series as a trilogy when it's just a dead horse getting kicked around for more $$$$.

Though at the very least with Lightning, she pissed me off the least compared to the other group so i don't have much against her besides some embarrassing dialogue from here to there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I did, yes. My feeling for lightning fluctuates from pure disdain to tolerance depending on my mood
> 
> Sometimes i think she's tolerable, if flat and uninspired as a protagonist nothing particularly offensive about her.  But then i get into a disgusted mood when i realize that she is the face of the XIII series, Square Enix's current direction regarding numbered titles and who they(Toriyama) expect to actually carry this "trilogy" into acclaim. Hardly, she not anywhere near compelling enough for that, infact she's not compelling at all. You can't expect anyone to take your games seriously at that rate.



Hope would have been a better character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 10, 2012)

Why ya hating on Vanille? She has to be in the Top 5 FF Hotties.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

She's self-explanatory.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 10, 2012)

XIII characters reminded me of the cast from those really cheesy soap operas my grandma used to watch when I was a kid. It's just terrible. I've played games like Dragon Quest VIII, The Last Story, Persona, TWEWY, and Nier. I cannot fathom how anyone can like the overly-dramatized character XIII introduces.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hope would have been a better character.



Hope is decent after his shitty desire for vengeance against Snow but just goes into a new level of terrible in XIII-2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Nier's like the exact opposite of FFXIII. Probably has some of the best written character's i've witnessed in a JRPG this gen(and i've played a lot of em).

Getting off that high and trying to stomach friendship speeches EVERY FUCKING SECOND in XIII about how "if we just believe in ourselves and have faith in our friends we can do it guys!" is just impossible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh stomps on all XIII characters and he is just a guest character on XIII-2


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgdgW9QvQa0&list=FLLa2HC_FnFlWzVp7rZ0n4sw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 10, 2012)

Fuck,damn it!!

FF13: How do I kill the Havoc Skytank??


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh course we know there is only one character in 13 that deserves the main role.
Here is a hint his name starts with an S.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh course we know there is only one character in 13 that deserves the main role.



....who?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....who?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Fuck,damn it!!
> 
> FF13: How do I kill the Havoc Skytank??



Easy as hell. Just blow off its other bits before you take on the main ship. Blow off the canons first on either side, then work your way to the middle. Its the same with Bartandelus.

People forget that there are different parts to the enemy they have to beat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Easy as hell. Just blow off its other bits before you take on the main ship. Blow off the canons first on either side, then work your way to the middle. Its the same with Bartandelus.



Common RPG fair.
[YOUTUBE]1lMsnj4AT78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Common RPG fair.



Yeah. But since your pressing autobattle so rapidly and paradigm shifting so frequently, it can be tough to remember to actually look at what your trying to hit i guess


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Easy as hell. Just blow off its other bits before you take on the main ship. Blow off the canons first on either side, then work your way to the middle. Its the same with Bartandelus.
> 
> People forget that there are different parts to the enemy they have to beat.



No wonder,I keep getting my ass beat 


Also,how the fuck are people going to play the 25th anniversary Ultimate  Edition games,when all except 2 discs(PS3 and the other one is a fucking UMD!!!) are for the PS 1 en 2??  

Why not all on PS3 BD?to be installed?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

SignOfKai said:


> I can't wait until Atlus and Square team up.
> Then I can punch Lightning in the face with the demi-fiend.



Like hell you'll punch my motherfucking waifu in the face


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

@Bluepanther 



Cause that would be work   And then you get people wondering why you didn't remaster them all in HD ect, and it leads to other complications


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Like hell you'll punch my motherfucking waifu in the face



Okay he won't, he'll rip her to bits instead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Okay he won't, he'll rip her to bits instead.



 Remember you can not hate the face(Lightning) only the creator.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Remember you can not hate the face(Lightning) only the creator.



Lightning is a group effort it's so much easier to hate her instead of 100+ people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Nomura made her character design and Toriyama created her personality and context within the story and came up with the idea of her. So we can hate on toriyama for making her a flat as cardboard character


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nomura made her character design and Toriyama created her personality and context within the story and came up with the idea of her. So we can hate on toriyama for making her a flat as cardboard character



 I can get behind this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Now i actually have to congratulate Nomura, he actually had restraint and didn't put a billion buckles and belts on any of the characters in XIII  So for him that's a thumbs up. But its a thumbs back down considering we are still waiting for Versus to wipe away the taste of the past few years


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Now i actually have to congratulate Nomura, he actually had restraint and didn't put a billion buckles and belts on any of the characters in XIII  So for him that's a thumbs up. But its a thumbs back down considering we are still waiting for Versus to wipe away the taste of the past few years



 Maybe if he were allow to add those buckles she would have turned out to be a better character, No one can say they would not take that over her currently.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Well i can say that if Nomura had actually had reign of FFXIII's story and characters, the game would not be nearly as mixed in reception as it is now. That's because a barrel of dead monkey's could write a script better than Toriyama


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well i can say that if Nomura had actually had reign of FFXIII's story and characters, the game would not be nearly as *mixed in reception* as it is now. That's because a barrel of dead monkey's could write a script better than Toriyama



 I am going to disagree with this. Mixed reception? I think it has been overwhelmingly negative. More so then any of the other FF games. Make X-2 feel less hated...a little.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

Sazh is swag. 'Nuff said. 



SignOfKai said:


> XIII characters reminded me of the cast from those really cheesy soap operas my grandma used to watch when I was a kid. It's just terrible. I've played games like Dragon Quest VIII, The Last Story, Persona, TWEWY, and Nier. I cannot fathom how anyone can like the overly-dramatized character XIII introduces.



Don't forget the Xenoblade cast. 



> Hope is decent after his shitty desire for vengeance against Snow *but just goes into a new level of terrible in XIII-2.*



What did they do with him in that game then?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> @Bluepanther
> 
> 
> 
> Cause that would be work   And then you get people wondering why you didn't remaster them all in HD ect, and it leads to other complications



I have FF7 on my PS3,so what's their excuses?:ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am going to disagree with this. Mixed reception? I think it has been overwhelmingly negative. More so then any of the other FF games. Make X-2 feel less hated...a little.







Well i say 'mixed' because there ARE people who liked XIII and XIII-2 and are anticipating lightning returns as off as it sounds.  More to the point, i call it 'mixed' because in my perspective, the first game was a mixed bag. I hated a lot of the elements, but i thought elements were nice too. Liked the battle system, music was good too and the production values were always going to be through the roof. Hated everything else, but that's still a mixture


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nomura made her character design and Toriyama created her personality and context within the story and came up with the idea of her. So we can hate on toriyama for making her a flat as cardboard character



She's not flat... She's one of the better developed characters in the FFXIII series. She starts out as being depicted as the female equivalent of a jerk, but is actually a kind and caring person who only wanted what's best for her own sister and to save her... And even begins to mellow out at the end of FFXIII, as shown by when she actually smiles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sazh is swag. 'Nuff said.



He would have fixed most of the damn game as the main character instead of the token black guy.
I mean when has there ever been a blackguy as a main character anyway?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am going to disagree with this. Mixed reception? I think it has been overwhelmingly negative. More so then any of the other FF games. Make X-2 feel less hated...a little.



It's not negative. It only seems that way on NF. It's mixed everywhere else.

It's essentially a case of you'll either love it or hate it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well i say 'mixed' because there ARE people who liked XIII and XIII-2 and are anticipating lightning returns as off as it sounds.  More to the point, i call it 'mixed' because in my perspective, the first game was a mixed bag. I hated a lot of the elements, but i thought elements were nice too. Liked the battle system, music was good too and the production values were always going to be through the roof. Hated everything else, but that's still a mixture



 I disagree with the battle system being anything to like. It is a fresh paint over XII's sytem minus the ability to actually move around. And restricted to one character. And to bad the production value far outweighs the most important parts of an rpg.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> She's one of the better developed characters in the FFXIII series



Not saying much when you only have 6 characters in an entire game universe worth speaking about and 2 of those are so uniquely offensive that you would be better of not speaking about them to begin with.  And that equals flat.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He would have fixed most of the damn game as the main character instead of the token black guy.
> I mean when has there ever been a blackguy as a main character anyway?





Though maaaaybe Fang could stay. I'm so/so about Lightning, but the rest can go obscure themselves to their respective prisons showers trying to hold onto the soap.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I disagree with the battle system being anything to like. It is a fresh paint over XII's sytem minus the ability to actually move around. And restricted to one character. And to bad the production value far outweighs the most important parts of an rpg.



Sadly,no fucking dual-audio


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> She's not flat... She's one of the better developed characters in the FFXIII series. She starts out as being depicted as the female equivalent of a jerk, but is actually a kind and caring person who only wanted what's best for her own sister and to save her... And even begins to mellow out at the end of FFXIII, as shown by when she actually smiles.



*Flat Monotone* Lightning: "I care about my sister so much beep boop beep."


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He would have fixed most of the damn game as the main character instead of the token black guy.
> I mean when has there ever been a blackguy as a main character anyway?



Grand Theft Auto?

Oh wait, that's not a good example.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Sazh was the most 'interesting' cause he was the most non embarrassing and actually acted like a human being for the most part


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Grand Theft Auto?
> 
> Oh wait, that's not a good example.



Also, was Loran even black? I thought he just looked like a dark albino. Only person i know who is black and a main character is Nadia, and only because she says she's african explicit


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2012)

> Sazh was the most 'interesting' cause he was the most non embarrassing and actually acted like a human being for the most part



And with a decent personality for once unlike most of the cast.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> was the most 'interesting' cause he was the most non embarrassing and actually acted like a human being for the most part



Sugar and rainbows Motha fucka.
[YOUTUBE]VrdleRBktsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, was Loran even black? I thought he just looked like a *dark albino.* Only person i know who is black and a main character is Nadia, and only because she says she's african explicit



You mean like Uncle Ruckus from the Boondocks? Revitiligo? 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Flat Monotone* Lightning: "I care about my sister so much beep boop beep."



It wasn't even exactly like that... Not everybody are just bursting with excitement with each sentence they make... Hell, I'm kinda the same way as well. A lot of the times when I speak to people, it'll be in a deep monotone voice.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, was Loran even black? I thought he just looked like a dark albino. Only person i know who is black and a main character is Nadia, and only because she says she's african explicit



Loran is indeed African-Lunarian.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> You mean like Uncle Ruckus from the Boondocks? Revitiligo?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't even exactly like that... Not everybody are just bursting with excitement with each sentence they make... Hell, I'm kinda the same way as well. A lot of the times when I speak to people, it'll be in a deep monotone voice.



She's like that hugging her sister during an emotional time for christ's sake. The only time she becomes emotional is to be a huge dick. She was probably smiling at the end because she knew 13-2 was coming.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Your comparing yourself getting a present from a family member to a fictional character supposedly going through life and death struggles


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She's like that hugging her sister during an emotional time for christ's sake. The only time she becomes emotional is to be a huge dick. She was probably smiling at the end because she knew 13-2 was coming.



I'm not all that emotional as well. I went to my own auntie's funeral and never even cried once. Everytime I get a present or gift, I never show my outer happiness.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I'm not all that emotional as well. I went to my own auntie's funeral and never even cried once. Everytime I get a present or gift, I never show my outer happiness.



That explains a lot about you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm just trying to get you to understand on how the way Lightning acts, is how somebody else in real life can act as well. I'm not as stiff as she is, but we don't show our emotions so much. We're the type of people who are the complete opposite of those who wear their emotions on their sleeves.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

I can understand apathy all to well myself, I don't really like Lightning for different a reason though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Serah is the hotter sister I will say that much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Something you should understand is that we don't call meh on Lightning because we don't understand what Toriyama was going for. We do so because the character was not written in a way which presented the intent in a satisfactory manner.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Serah is cuter. Not hotter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Serah is cuter. Not hotter.



 No...she is hotter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

Why are you guys arguing over this again?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Something you should understand is that we don't call meh on Lightning because we don't understand what Toriyama was going for. We do so because the character was not written in a way which presented the intent in a satisfactory manner.



Well, she is satisfactory to me, and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

This is why i said the game had a "mixed reception" to begin with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why are you guys arguing over this again?



Because I am right and he is wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2012)

More like he is peanut butter and you are jelly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> More like he is peanut butter and you are jelly



             .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2012)

Vasto prefers the girl next door and Spartan prefers the stiff wooden type.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2012)

you guys are fagets

/discussion


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Zen just cranky we brought up Nomura's belt buckle fetish.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2012)

WE DON'T HAVE ANY HOPE


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 11, 2012)

MILF 


Havoc Skytank was a bitch, now to fucking up Nautilus Park-The Clock Tower and co :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Beat FF5 Advance last night, final boss was great, ending was epic. 

Especially beforehand when Gilgamesh comes in and takes out Necrophobe for you by sacrificing himself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Beat FF5 Advance last night, final boss was great, ending was epic.
> 
> Especially beforehand when Gilgamesh comes in and takes out Necrophobe for you by sacrificing himself.



 You did not take out Necrophobe before Gilgamesh sacrificed himself!?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> MILF
> 
> 
> Havoc Skytank was a bitch, now to fucking up Nautilus Park-The Clock Tower and co :ho



So you beat it?  good


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You did not take out Necrophobe before Gilgamesh sacrificed himself!?



It isn't scripted for Gilgamesh to die? Once Gilgamesh appeared I kept trying to beat the shit out of Necrophobe, but there were no damage numbers coming up. Not even zeroes. 

Necrophobe was actually really easy, but once Gilgamesh appeared I couldn't do any more damage to it.  I was hitting the bastard with everything I had. Samurai using Two-Handed Masamune, Gladiator using Finisher! and getting 9999 damage Elemental Attacks after using Hastega on everyone, Mime using Holy and Bahamut, and another Mime using Mighty Guard and constant Flares.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah there is suppose to be a way to do it, but have not seen it up on youtube. suppose to have timed it right I think.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2012)

Well damn, that sucks. I was hitting Necrophobe with all of my strongest attacks.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I hated Lightning.
> 
> Favorites were Hope and Vanille.
> 
> They ere so cute together. pek



I like shipping the younger teammates, so I agree. I liked Hope, although I don't have any strong feelings one way or the other regarding Vanille.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

How can anyone like Hope?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess people can ship anyone together these days


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess people can ship anyone together these days


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 11, 2012)

I can see we are still on the XIII hate train and the Versus hype express. I swear to God if Versus turns out to be a complete pile of shit I'm going to laugh at each and every one of you who are so convinced it is going to blow XIII out of the water.

Funny how people are so keen to hate on the XIII cast when quite frankly there are far worse casts of characters even within the FF franchise, VII and VIII make XIII seem like a god as far as characters go. Comparing the XIII cast to the likes of Star Ocean: The last hope, Shadow Hearts: From the new World among others is a bad joke, XIII characters are at least likable unlike the other four games I listed (VII does have VERY FEW exceptions mind you), granted even I won't compare XIII to the likes of Shadow Hearts 1 or Lost Odyssey both of which have GREAT characters to spare but definitely not shit tier worthy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

^ Everything you just said, no 

"VII and VIII make XIII's cast look like god tier". Double no 


And my comparison to Star Ocean 4's characters still stands. 


Of course all of that is just my opinion, hence why i keep saying to you guys "XIII got mixed reception from players". You may disagree with me, but the fact that there are many people who think the same way illustrates a bigger problem, a schism if you will


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned Versus.

That shit that will never come out looks straight dope yo though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

^ It looks good don't it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I can see we are still on the XIII hate train and the Versus hype express. I swear to God if Versus turns out to be a complete pile of shit I'm going to laugh at each and every one of you who are so convinced it is going to blow XIII out of the water.
> 
> *Funny how people are so keen to hate on the XIII cast when quite frankly there are far worse casts of characters even within the FF franchise, VII and VIII make XIII seem like a god as far as characters go.* Comparing the XIII cast to the likes of Star Ocean: The last hope, Shadow Hearts: From the new World among others is a bad joke, *XIII characters are at least likable unlike the other four games I listed (VII does have VERY FEW exceptions mind you),* granted even I won't compare XIII to the likes of Shadow Hearts 1 or Lost Odyssey both of which have GREAT characters to spare but definitely not shit tier worthy



 Could not disagree more. One character(Sazh) does not make an entire game's cast more likeable.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Could not disagree more. One character(Sazh) does not make an entire game's cast more likeable.



Sazh is likable and he isn't even the best character in the game, in fact out of the four party members I liked, he was my 3rd place over Fang, adding Caius and some other characters and there are quite a few. Snow and Vanille were the only ones who ever truly got on my nerves and even they were tolerable by the end of the game.

Yet VIII had no likable characters whatsoever except possibly Zell and only because he made me laugh a few times. As for VII, really I only actually liked the Turks, other than that it was just characters who didn't get on my nerves constantly (Vincent, Yuffie and Aerith). Too bad for VII that Zack (best character in FF period) doesn't count for FFVII since he is from Crisis Core


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Sazh is likable and he isn't even the best character in the game, in fact out of the four party members I liked, he was my 3rd place over Fang, adding Caius and some other characters and there are quite a few. Snow and Vanille were the only ones who ever truly got on my nerves and even they were tolerable by the end of the game.
> 
> Yet VIII had no likable characters whatsoever except possibly Zell and only because he made me laugh a few times. As for VII, really I only actually liked the Turks, other than that it was just characters who didn't get on my nerves constantly (Vincent, Yuffie and Aerith). *Too bad for VII that Zack (best character in FF period) doesn't count for FFVII since he is from Crisis Core*



Crisis Core: *FF VII*.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> As for VII, really I only actually liked the Turks, other than that it was just characters who didn't get on my nerves constantly (Vincent, Yuffie and Aerith). Too bad for VII that Zack (best character in FF period) doesn't count for FFVII since he is from Crisis Core



Not even Cid?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2012)

Why is Zack so overrated?

Cloud was 10x the character he was.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Crisis Core: *FF VII*.



He's dead before FFVII begins therefore doesn't count especially since he only appeared in like two scenes and even then only briefly.



Sephiroth said:


> Not even Cid?



Not even Cid, even X and XIII Cid are more likable than Highwind IMO.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2012)

FFXII Cid teh best Cid.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXII Cid teh best Cid.



Haven't really played much of 12 yet so I  don't have an opinion on that Cid, isn't he a villain.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Main cast comparisons eh. I'm biased but fuck it XIII is my favorite cast say what you want but all of them had development just erase the FFXIII hate and you'd see it whether or not they were likeable is subjective. If you didn't like them well those things called opinions. FFIX is my second favorite cast and then a tie between VII and X. Earlier Final Fantasy's casts were so bland and plain(1-3 and 5) they don't even count and I would definitely put XIII's cast above XII's. VIII's cast while I enjoy them and VIII they suffer the problem of being under developed and having Rinoa. VI's cast tends to be overrated in my eyes as half of them felt like filler or I just didn't care about them. Never played IV.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

I love Zack too though Adamant, great guy and fun character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep. He's a mad scientist and only really becomes prominent in the second half of the game but he totally steals the show.

Amazing voice-acting.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

FFIX as a whole had the best all around characters the Tantalus is given better treatment than some of the games other casts. Oh and Zael Regent Cid is the best FF Cid.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

FFVII is one of my favorites but I never got the extreme love of Cid he was ok but Barret was the character I thought should receive his love. Barrets struggles, origins, motivation, and development was compelling I think he's an underrrated character.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

The810kid said:


> FFVII is one of my favorites but I never got the extreme love of Cid he was ok but Barret was the character I thought should receive his love. Barrets struggles, origins, motivation, and development was compelling I think he's an underrrated character.



I actually liked him for the fact that he was a Mr.T parody, but then he had that great character arc and he was more than just a parody at that point but a decent character himself.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I actually liked him for the fact that he was a Mr.T parody, but then he had that great character arc and he was more than just a parody at that point but a decent character himself.



The funny thing as a child I was too naive or dense to even originally catch the connection. I liked how Cait Sith gave him more development in realizing Avalanches actions were just as fucked up as Shinra's in the Long run. Also his interactions with Cloud just priceless on par with Zidane and Steiner and Tidus and Auron.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2012)

Always thought Barret was a great character

Thought Aerith got waaaay too much love for a chick that lasted all of part of a disc also thought the compilation overwrote her character just as badly as Sephiroth and Cloud

I liked the concept behind Cait Sith but not the execution

Vincent is the epitome of meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh

Cid's kinda take or leave for me.

Tifa felt too much like a crutch to Cloud but at the same time it worked for her cause I felt the two of them worked as a set of sorts.

Red XIII was amazing during the cosmo canyon arc and then died in obscurity after that moment.

Yuffie was too bubbly for the situation that her character really was about.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Cloud and Tifa, now there's a pairing i can get behind 

Along with Zack and Aerith from CC of course.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Always thought Barret was a great character
> 
> Thought Aerith got waaaay too much love for a chick that lasted all of part of a disc also thought the compilation overwrote her character just as badly as Sephiroth and Cloud
> 
> ...



Agree with the Aeris thing I always like Tifa more than her and pissed me off how they tried to shove her down our throats as Clouds love interest. Yuffie  I like but i felt like they didn't flesh her story out because she was an optional side character same with vincent. Yuffie could have been a great character if they had given more depth on her obession with materia as they hinted it some what in the Wutai side quest but kind of kill it following a comic relief moment. Yuffie reminds me of Nami from One Piece. VII's main cast wasn't the best but Cloud was a hell of a main character and VII had great antagonist characters as the Shinra are over shadowed by Seph but they were awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

^ Actually Tifa was intended to be the true love interest according to the main writers  I guess it didn't translate too well?


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Actually Tifa was intended to be the true love interest according to the main writers  I guess it didn't translate too well?



In my canon she will always be the main Love interest. The whole Cait Sith fortune telling prediction crap in the temple of the ancients can kiss my ass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2012)

Childhood friends always get shafted. Tifa is no different.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

In the end I like that VII had an ambiguous love story was the most interesting. It wasn't obvious like Tidus and Yuna or Squall and Rinoa which was even more obvious (intro anyone) VII"s love story of Cloud not having a definite love interest end game reminds me of how they handle the relationship of Celes and Locke which was one of my favorite aspect of VI.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 11, 2012)

Snow was more immediately likable to me than Cloud. Cloud's only saving grace is that I feel bad for Tifa and want her to hook up with him, which is more of a trait of her character than is. Actually, him falling through the ceiling and meeting Aerith is when I started to actually care about his situation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Snow...one of the worst and most stereotypical characters in XIII? Wow...that is a pretty exotic opinion


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Snow was more immediately likable to me than Cloud. Cloud's only saving grace is that I feel bad for Tifa and want her to hook up with him, which is more of a trait of her character than is. Actually, him falling through the ceiling and meeting Aerith is when I started to actually care about his situation.



I'm one of the posters who will defend XIII(one of my favorites actually) and also a I love Troy Baker as a VA which I why I like Snow but No Snow being more Likeable than Cloud from the original FFVII game can't agree with that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

I am sorry and much respect to people who like XIII but it is taking all of my will to get through this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Snow...one of the worst and most stereotypical characters in XIII? Wow...that is a pretty exotic opinion



What, you didn't like his bandana, his exposed chest, or his Hero mentality? Well,  he does have an awesome theme.

He always did seem to end up on his ass in cutscenes though. Gave me a good laugh each time.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Original FFVII Cloud was the best main character in the series in my opinion although I've never played IV. The guy actually has a nemisis/rivalry rel;ationship with the antagonist I believe Cecil was the only other character to have something like this with the main villain and even then Main Villain turns out no to be the big bad. You could say Tidus but X has too many antagonist faces you can't pinpoint who the main villain is.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 11, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> What, you didn't like his bandana, his exposed chest, or his Hero mentality? Well,  he does have an awesome theme.
> 
> He always did seem to end up on his ass in cutscenes though. Gave me a good laugh each time.



He's voiced by Troy Baker that made him tolerbale although he was my least favorite in the group



VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry and much respect to people who like XIII but it is taking all of my will to get through this game.



It cool Vasto we both Agree VII is great and I believe X.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry and much respect to people who like XIII but it is taking all of my will to get through this game.



Count the friendship speeches at the latter half of the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

If it is any consolation as much as I rip on XIII I do not dislike it as much as I used to...and boy did I dislike it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

I wonder why it was to such an extent before, and why it is not so now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder why it was to such an extent before, and why it is not so now



 I am going to go with the political answer by saying because I am playing it right now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am going to go with the political answer by saying because I am playing it right now.



 i see so you had not even played it yet.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally got Brynhildr. 

Fuck,is the Palamecia a city-ship??It's huge


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i see so you had not even played it yet.



 I actually had only up to chapter 4 or 5 before stoping then losing that PS3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Finally got Brynhildr.
> 
> Fuck,is the Palamecia a city-ship??It's huge



So your on your way to Bartandelus then  its pretty big yeah, but you'll only be traversing it once so just grin and bare the drab 5 foot wide passageways if you can


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2012)

The Palamecia was a pretty epic dungeon to start off with but then it just dragged on and on.

The fact they chose to throw in that ridiculous color warnings gag in an otherwise very tense and dramatic sequence of events didn't help.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2012)

and then the characters had to talk for minutes about _what it could all possibly mean_ when it ultimately meant nothing in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 12, 2012)

Screw you guys, the Palamecia kicked ass as a dungeon, in fact does anyone here know the background theme for like the first half of the Palamecia. It's one of my favorite area themes in the game, right up there with Archylte Steppe's theme, Eden under siege and Oerba's Dust to dust. The Palamecia was were the battles really started to get fun as hell (those groups of three Vikings), sentinel being useful for once, not to mention the kickass boss fight that ended the chapter (one of my favorites in the game along with his theme, shame the other two fights with him weren't as good). The only thing that let the Palamecia down were the Sazh and Vanille segments and even then not that much.

Orphan's Cradle was an epic final dungeon, I don't care what anybody says. Damn near every fight in there felt like a boss fight to the point where I was actually using deceptisols to purposely get preemptive strikes on the larger groups of Sacrifices/Dragites (think that is their name). The boss theme playing in the every battle through the entire area really gave me that feeling that a great game is about to end. I was like (no I don't want it  to end ) and maybe it is just me, I don't care but the final boss fights, oh god the final fights were just epic between finally getting rid of Barthandelus, Orphan's birth and subsequent kicking of your party's asses to seeing that bastard blow up and that ending. 

Orphan's Cradle was awesome from start to finish, end of story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Your the person who said the XIII series was better than all the previous Final Fantasies, i don't think you get to talk


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Final Fantasy games stopped being progressively better over a decade ago


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

That's ridiculous  i'll have you know that X, 12, crisis core, and type zero were all very good games


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

You play Type-Zero Inu? How is it?


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Evening ladies


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's ridiculous  i'll have you know that X, 12, crisis core, and type zero were all very good games



Just because the games stopped getting progressively better doesn't mean those games were bad, you know. Just means that they weren't better than _all_ of the FF games that came before them.  Opinionated, of course, but still. 

I still want Type-Zero localized, dammit. I never bothered to play the translated Type-Zero because the guy translating it stopped at around 50%.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy shit, Nois

A dude who is not a faget


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

That's me


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

sup    faget


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Everyones a faget in here, lets get real. Oh yeah, in case people have forgotten since only mal and esura know. My username was once Mura.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

So, we're twins eh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> You play Type-Zero Inu? How is it?



Very good, very gritty, very realistic(or as much as FF can be) and true to human emotions about war, although the 'true' ending leaves it open for a sequel which i hope comes about. I'm still hoping that the west atleast gets a PSN HD remaster for PS3. Then i won't have to buy a vita for the official release since PSP is dead and they would never release it that way


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

I assumed you were Mura because of your recognizable sigs and avys. 

That, and "Mura" was no longer around.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

btw Nois, didn't you get banned forever ago? I remember talking to you a lot in the Pokemon section.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

So it's what happened with me when Dark Nation substituted VLD

I've never got banned actually. Got reccomended for a mod once though

I just got busy with my life outside NF, and didn't have the time to post. I'm also Generation 4 in terms of Pokemon up-to-date


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

I see 

We're in Gen 5 now, and Black 2 and White 2 will be released in the states in less than a month. You better catch up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> So, we're twins eh?



Oh yeah, we were weren't we.



Inuhanyou said:


> Very good, very gritty, very realistic(or as much as FF can be) and true to human emotions about war, although the 'true' ending leaves it open for a sequel which i hope comes about. I'm still hoping that the west atleast gets a PSN HD remaster for PS3. Then i won't have to buy a vita for the official release since PSP is dead and they would never release it that way



That'd probably be the best move to do. Let me play type-zero via HD and I'll be happy. There are still games coming out in JPN, they're just not coming over here.


Death-kun said:


> I assumed you were Mura because of your recognizable sigs and avys.
> 
> That, and "Mura" was no longer around.



Good man, I knew there was something I liked about you Death.

@Nois You got recommended? Nice, you gonna take it if they offer right?


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd have to get a DS for that I think

If I do that, my whole family will tell me I'm a big kid

I got reccomended back in 2006 by TenshiOni, I don't think anyone in the mod dept. knows about my existence atm

I might actually refuse to take the mod privilage... it's a lot of work and doesn't help enjoying the forums I think


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Good man, I knew there was something I liked about you Death.



I'm very perceptive. I always have been. 



Nois said:


> I'd have to get a DS for that I think
> 
> If I do that, my whole family will tell me I'm a big kid



Get a 3DS, it's even better. And you'll be able to play the future gen games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'd have to get a DS for that I think
> 
> If I do that, my whole family will tell me I'm a big kid
> 
> ...



I see, man haven't seen Tenshi in a while come to think of it.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Where I live, 3DS is ~half of the minimum salary

Oh tTenshi left to the Valhalla of Admins, he got busy with his life and never returned

Come to think of it, he joined 2 days after me, and we were pretty buddish back then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

wha!? Nois posting in FF topic again, and Mura had a name change!? The fuck!?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

I think I will start Final Fantasy 6 Advance for the first time sometime this week.  I'm trying to go into it without my hopes up or anything. I don't want to think about how everyone calls it the best FF and then the hype doesn't end up matching the outcome.



Nois said:


> Where I live, 3DS is ~half of the minimum salary



Where do you live? 

Saving up is always a good idea.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

@Vasto I posted in here last night to see in anyone would recognize me, but no.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am not a fan of Mura new name, seriously


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> wha!? Nois posting in FF topic again, and Mura had a name change!? The fuck!?


It's evolution baby

but yeah, I'm back I guess


Death-kun said:


> I think I will start Final Fantasy 6 Advance for the first time sometime this week.  I'm trying to go into it without my hopes up or anything. I don't want to think about how everyone calls it the best FF and then the hype doesn't end up matching the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Poland

Going down the saving up route, I have several things I need to get first. Like a phone, cos my last one got stolen

And FFVI is I think my fav, and I will always find VII a graphically improved version of VI anyway


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not a fan of Mura new name, seriously



Haters gonna Hate.

Posted a little tidbit in the Magi manga thread, hope you checked it out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Haters gonna Hate.
> 
> *Posted a little tidbit in the Magi manga thread, hope you checked it out*.


 I saw it, a game that is not coming to us 

FFVI the best FF game, real talk


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Imma still call Mura Mura

I liked how in FFVI they managed to squeeze so many characters into the party stock, and all of them got a reasonable amount of screen-time.

Could get more though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> I live in Poland
> 
> Going down the saving up route, I have several things I need to get first. Like a phone, cos my last one got stolen
> 
> And FFVI is I think my fav, and I will always find VII a graphically improved version of VI anyway



I see. 

Well, game systems will be around mostly forever, so no rush I suppose. 

Once I play FF6 I will have played all FF games 1 through 10, so I'll be able to form my opinion after I play it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Death lower your expectations then...or play some FF XIII before playing it.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> @Vasto I posted in here last night to see in anyone would recognize me, but no.



 How is someone suppose to recognise someone with a different name and changes their set every week.



Malvingt2 said:


> I am not a fan of Mura new name, seriously





Nois said:


> It's evolution baby
> 
> but yeah, I'm back I guess
> 
> ...



 But your on generation 4 now...you are behind the curve.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

I want Type 0

I enjoyed the fuck out of that Demo

Dat Nine


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

where is the old man? CMX? he got lost in a town or something?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> Imma still call Mura Mura


That is fine, I don't expect people I already know to call me something different. It'll be the new kids on the block who will know me by this name.



VastoLorDae said:


> How is someone suppose to recognise someone with a different name and changes their set every week.



Use your instincts.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I am behind the curve in life, so no biggie if it's vidiya gaymz too

I don't put expctations on games anymore. I just play them. VI and VII were the ones I replayed most though.

Never managed to finish 2 and 5 though. Gonna get down to it as soon as I get that new phone


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> where is the old man? CMX? he got lost in a town or something?



I'm 99.9% sure he died.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> That is fine, I don't expect people I already know to call me something different. It'll be the new kids on the block who will know me by this name.
> 
> 
> 
> *Use your instincts*.


 Like reading a good manga? "Magi" 



Nois said:


> I am behind the curve in life, so no biggie if it's vidiya gaymz too
> 
> I don't put expctations on games anymore. I just play them. VI and VII were the ones I replayed most though.
> 
> Never managed to finish 2 and 5 though.* Gonna get down to it as soon as I get that new phone*


 S3??  and those games on IOS are good?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I want Type 0
> 
> I enjoyed the fuck out of that Demo
> 
> Dat Nine



 Dat Seven more like it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm 99.9% sure he died.


 wow..... do not joke like that lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> where is the old man? CMX? he got lost in a town or something?



 He left us...for a break.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Use your instincts.



 Sorry...you should have used a animated gif.



Nois said:


> I am behind the curve in life, so no biggie if it's vidiya gaymz too
> 
> I don't put expctations on games anymore. I just play them. VI and VII were the ones I replayed most though.
> 
> Never managed to finish 2 and 5 though. Gonna get down to it as soon as I get that new phone



 I see Gilgamesh was to  for you to finish V...typical Ultros fan.



zenieth said:


> I'm 99.9% sure he died.



 Zen ever the downer.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

CMX is at a nursing home. The only screen they have there is a 15 inch tube television from the 1970s.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

Seven if swag

but Banchou Dragoon can't be beat.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> CMX is at a nursing home. The only screen they have there is a *15 inch tube television from the 1970s*.



That'll kill him if nothing else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Do you guys know that IGN is doing a top 100 Rpg's list? 

100 - Ys Book I & II 
99 - Lunar: Eternal Blue 
98 - Shadow Hearts: Covenant 
97 -* Final Fantasy VIII *
96 - Phantasy Star 
95 - The Legend of Dragoon 
94 - Vagrant Story 
93 - Tales of Phatansia
92 - Diablo III 
91 - Fable II 
90 - Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 
89 - Fallout: New Vegas 
88 - *Final Fantasy IX* 
87 - Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals 
86 - Shadowrun 
85 - Breath of Fire III
84 - Kingdom Hearts 
83 - Fire Emblem 
82 - Might and Magic VI: The Mandate of Heaven 
81 - Dragon Warrior VII 
80 - Dungeon Master
79 - Icewind Dale 2
78 - The Witcher 2
77 - Tales of Symphonia
76 - Illusion of Gaia
75 - Front Mission 3
74 - Wizardry 8
73 - *Final Fantasy*
72 - Grandia 2
71 - The Bard's Tale
70 - Demon's Souls
69 - Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
68 - Kingdom Hearts 2
67 - *Final Fantasy Tactics Advance*
66 - Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
65 - Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
64 -* Final Fantasy X*
63 - Skies of Arcadia
62 - The World Ends With You
61 - Chrono Cross



what they have so far


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

> 64 - Final Fantasy X



Can't take it seriously anymore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

X and IX obviously to high


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Not an S3, an old HTC Desire probably, or Desire HD. I'm a fan, and those are relatively cheap, while sporting hardware on par with contemporary mid end phones. Imma emulate dat shit

And proibably get the Android Market versions too

Lol @IGN, they're the Fox News of gaming whatsoever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Can't take it seriously anymore.


 Well is not the best FF so I am ok with it.. Some other games are too high tho.. The World Ends with you and Skies of Arcadia.. they are saying that Chrono Cross is better than those.. lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2012)

Only one aspect is wonky about FFVI, the summoning system, I can't remember exactly what it was at the moment, something really flawed, but I knew it while I was playing.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to win in a lottery

I liked how you could enhance the characters' stats with leveling themupwhile they held the magicite


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Why does IGN do that to themselves? They should be well aware that their list will get criticized just because of the fact people have different opinions. I never like ranking games either because of the different eras to take into account.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2012)

> 84 - Kingdom Hearts
> 68 - Kingdom Hearts 2



This is pretty odd, even as someone who loved KH2 I think KH1 is better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> *I want to win in a lottery*
> 
> I liked how you could enhance the characters' stats with leveling themupwhile they held the magicite



 Don't we all. I just want a fucking job before the holidays start.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't we all. I just want a fucking job before the holidays start.



You looking for one too?

Well, not something to brofist about but at least I'm not alone.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, I want a job before the holidays here end

Dem ladies don't like jobless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and ladies is something I could use right now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 3 jobs!!!


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Share one damnit


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a job. First job I've ever had. Room service at a hospital, I get $9.06 per hour. I skipped the McDonalds bullshit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Should I go for McDonalds? They're hiring in my area but I just don't wanna deal with teenagers there.

I don't know, guess I don't have the luxury to be picky about where I can work.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a teacher by education, could get a job at a private school or something

But teaching isn't really something I want to do while studying It's all cool, but I'd like my job to be a different experince than uni.

Maybe I should pursue a job in media


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Should I go for McDonalds? They're hiring in my area but I just don't wanna deal with teenagers there.*
> 
> I don't know, guess I don't have the luxury to be picky about where I can work.


 Hey it is a job.. plus


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Every time I order something from McDonalds there's always at least one or two people I see working there that make me question how they were competent enough to even arrive on time for an interview.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I need a job that lets me study while working


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Teaching probably wouldn't be the best choice while studying. Not only do you have to do your own schoolwork, but you also have to make lesson plans, grade the kids' papers, etc. for your teaching job.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey it is a job.. plus



God, how can cloud live with Seph as his boss?!

Somehow this makes me even less motivated to try there.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I only have 2 days at uni this year, but I gotta focus on some stuff related to my MA. I also want some time to play my games


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Try Burger King, it's better than McDonalds anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

the burgers are better at BK than Mcdonalds, and i like the fries better now too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Try Burger King, it's better than McDonalds anyway.


 Wendy's!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> the burgers are better at BK than Mcdonalds, and i like the fries better now too



Exactly, shame that Burger King isn't more popular. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Wendy's!!!!!!



Fuck your square patties, yo


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

There's only one BK in my area, and I'd have to ride a bus for 40min to get there


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

lol I got two BKs in my area and it takes about 10 minutes by car to get to each from where I live.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, I don't have a car


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

Wendy's is the best but that also means it's the most expensive. I don't like spending so much money on fast food.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

I live within a 5 minute driving distance of a BK, and i have quite a few in my area so its all good.


Wendy's is decent, but i don't like how they douse their fries in peanut oil, it makes them taste all nutty


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Very good, very gritty, very realistic(or as much as FF can be) and true to human emotions about war, although the 'true' ending leaves it open for a sequel which i hope comes about. I'm still hoping that the west atleast gets a PSN HD remaster for PS3. Then i won't have to buy a vita for the official release since PSP is dead and they would never release it that way



A man can dream


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

The way Inu paints it SE is pretty stupid for not localizing/taking their damn time localizing this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

As far as I know there is only a eng patch for UMD 2. If SE doesn't hurry they'll be a patch for UMD 1 soon enough.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Its a great game, that's what's frustrating. That instead of the good games that could redeem the franchise, we instead get games that further dilute the brandname. Like 2 sequels to a middling at best game.


SE totally misinterprets the market. For example, they announced FFXHD 2 years ago. *2 years*. No word at all after that. When they were recently asked about it a few weeks ago, there's no comment. Really? When you announce a game, your fans are under the assumption that your actually working on the fucking game at the time. So what happened? Are you not competent enough to actually make a plan and put it in sequences? Your telling me that you have nothing to show for me years down the line? Then why even announce a game at all if you have nothing to say about it?


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

I wish there was a new franchise that'd do to the gaming world what FF did in the past.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> You looking for one too?
> 
> Well, not something to brofist about but at least I'm not alone.





Inuhanyou said:


> Its a great game, that's what's frustrating. That instead of the good games that could redeem the franchise, we instead get games that further dilute the brandname. Like 2 sequels to a middling at best game.
> 
> 
> SE totally misinterprets the market. For example, they announced FFXHD 2 years ago. *2 years*. No word at all after that. When they were recently asked about it a few weeks ago, there's no comment. Really? When you announce a game, your fans are under the assumption that your actually working on the fucking game at the time. So what happened? Are you not competent enough to actually make a plan and put it in sequences? Your telling me that you have nothing to show for me years down the line? Then why even announce a game at all if you have nothing to say about it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> I wish there was a new franchise that'd do to the gaming world what FF did in the past.



I'd say the Persona franchise is doing it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I'd say the Persona franchise is doing it.



 With all do respect...not even remotely close. The closest one would probbaly be DA or...Mass Effect.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I'd say the Persona franchise is doing it.



You might be right

I was playing Persona 2, but had to drop it. Now I have no computer that would emulate it... Guess I should try Persona 3 then, since I have a PS2


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> I wish there was a new franchise that'd do to the gaming world what FF did in the past.



Make Jrpgs popular in the west? or be innovative?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Make Jrpgs popular in the west? or be innovative?



Don't see it happening because JPN devs will stick to their niche.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Make Jrpgs popular in the west? or be innovative?



Both I guess


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Don't see it happening because JPN devs will stick to their niche.



 So then they really stick with the stereotype, huh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2012)

There are a few odd rpg's from japan.
Music rpg's are finally becoming a thing now.


----------



## Nois (Sep 12, 2012)

inb4 porn jrpgs

Tho Japan has had this weird act issued some years ago, limiting the amount of hentai that goes abroad

they "don't want to freak out the weird foreigners"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am hoping that Xenoblade becomes a series and a great one..


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your the person who said the XIII series was better than all the previous Final Fantasies, i don't think you get to talk



Um if you are talking about me you may want to get your story straight. Final Fantasy X is not only my favourite game in the series but my favourite game of all time and yes out of the rest I've played the XIII series is among the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

That's still pretty bad


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

FFX is one of the better FFs I'd say.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2012)

12>>>>>>>>>>13


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's still pretty bad



To quote one of my favourite actors of all time.

"Ask me if I give a shit!"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

Also Inuhanyou, Inuyasha Music > Nier music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

judging entirely by your sig and nothing else and keeping in mind I'm immensely biased.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Bullshit. TAKE IT BACK.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Fight, fight, fight!



[YOUTUBE]kXDxYIWAT7Y[/YOUTUBE]


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also Inuhanyou, Inuyasha Music > Nier music.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

Hm.

That is a pretty rockin' theme.

Maybe I'll play this game sometime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am hoping that Xenoblade becomes a series and a great one..



to bad it released on teh wii,


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

With the Wii U around, hopefully Monolith will have all the tools they need to take Zenoblade into the next generation(and work on their in game character models hopefully)


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Also Inuhanyou, Inuyasha Music > Nier music.



Joke right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, Esura and i actually agree on something for once


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone hacked Esura's account.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

Inuyasha had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2012)

Shame it was such a mess of a show, I actually liked the first two seasons at least though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Inuyasha had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2012)

How about I just add you to my Friends List and we can leave it at that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

Fine by me


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

So I watched some Dave chappelle

Specifically Player Haters

faith renewed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

Zen what the hell do you go on about these days.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

whatever the fuck I feel like.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

That's not an answer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


> whatever the fuck I feel like.



 If that were true....then say something we have not heard you say before.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2012)

Azumanga Daioh is kawaii as fuck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2012)

fucking fuck is full of fuck


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 13, 2012)

*making stew*

Too bad no Japanese one ......yet :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm hungry


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2012)

Why is people shocked when I say anything good about Nier? I do like the game ya know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why is people shocked when I say anything good about Nier? I do like the game ya know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why is people shocked when I say anything good about Nier? I do like the game ya know.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm hungry



you have to wait


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knwShGme4Zk[/YOUTUBE]

Let this soothe your stomach Inu...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

How about gettin me a sammich instead and zippin the mouth


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How about gettin me a sammich instead and zippin the mouth


Have a Tifa+Lightning sandwich


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

Just Tifa would be fine


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just Tifa would be fine



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....          ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

That is cigarette in britishland


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That is cigarette in britishland



 Damn Language barrier.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Just Tifa would be fine



stew is done,time to taste


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Is today the day to start FF6 Advance? Perhaps.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun, you have inspired me to listen to some nice Uematsu today

It's fucking rainy and stormy today here... perfect for the VIpek


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

You can never go wrong with Nobuo Uematsu's masterpieces.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

IV and VI and X


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I love the music that played during the Cargo Ship chase in FFIX. That entire scene is just pure gold. Makes me tear up every time I watch it.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

speaking of IX, DAT KUJA THEME


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah, yes, Dark Messenger. One of my favorite songs from FFIX.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

They're quite fun

And I always lol at how Safer Seph uses Supernova or whatever it was called and smashes a meteor into the Planet

Go play 6 Death, you gon wub it

I will replay 7-9 as soon as I get that new phone, but will probably start with 9


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> to bad it released on teh wii,


 your point?  you didn't play it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> your point?  you didn't play it?



 Exactly. And I have heard such good things too...


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck the Wii


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the Nintendo... back off

btw, ton this day back in 1985 Nintendo released Super Mario Bros.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought a Wii again and I regret it

I have Maliv to blame for that


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

You have you to blame for that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> I bought a Wii again and I regret it
> 
> I have Maliv to blame for that



 Lets kill him!


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll bring the torches and Ifrit

You bring the Firaga spells

Let's burn him at the stake for heresy!


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Long time, no see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

LMJ said:


> Long time, no see.



Well well well...shortened name and all.

 If everyone is coming back...maybe this means the return of CMX!


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I miss dat CMX


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello E-baby


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

You guys don't need CMX. You have me. I'm old.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Not old enough...


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I think VLD, Zael and me are some of the oldest here

I might be wrong though


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

The world is 6k years old... according to the creationists.

And The World is my Age


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn. I'm only turning 24 next month.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

Next month I'll be 25,5


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm only 20. I have youth flowing through me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

God, I hate blitzball.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2012)

Nois said:


> Hello E-baby



What's sup Sion?



Death-kun said:


> I'm only 20. I have youth flowing through me.



LOL you da youngest!

I'm 22.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

lol blitzball... my mum once told me that if I don't get rid of that irritating tune, she'll make my life miserable


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's sup Sion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I'm the youngest at 19.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

More like Al dead, har har har



Esura said:


> LOL you da youngest!
> 
> I'm 22.



Nope, Adamant just said he's the youngest. 

I don't really act like a typical 20 year old anyway. My mind feels old.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I look and act like a 20-22yo dude And I taught at a high school


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

You youngsters. Nois, world and myself are now the geezards...CMX where are you?


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I bet he lost his job or some other sick shit


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Nois said:


> The world is 6k years old... according to the creationists.
> 
> And The World is my Age



I don't know about creationists, but Christians/Jews/Muslims usually believe the human race is 6k-10k years old

The World is like 4 billion years old

Though I'm still not sure how scientists using dark matter can figure out how old the universe is and when it will eventually blow up/crunch

Damn that was incredibly off-topic

Well nothing matters to me until Type-0 or Versus comes out soooooooooooo


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> I don't know about creationists, but Christians/Jews/Muslims usually believe the human race is 6k-10k years old
> 
> The World is like 4 billion years old
> 
> ...



It sounds like a FF plot


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

Yevon told me that Earth came into being 2000 years ago. That would be 1000 years BS (Before Sin)


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Yevon rode the body of Sin across space from FF10 to FF7 to Dissidia of course

That's how current SE probably sees it nowadays


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2012)

Why are we having a religious conversation in here again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

Because we are the Chosen People and want to laugh at all the heathens who will be left behind with inferior JRPGs while we ascent to JRPG Heaven where Square will make FFVII-related titles for eternity,.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yevon told me that Earth came into being 2000 years ago. That would be 1000 years BS (Before Sin)


aka 1000 years BullShit


Inuhanyou said:


> Why are we having a religious conversation in here again?



Why not

Also, there are places I'd summon Meteor


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why are we having a religious conversation in here again?



Do you not believe in the word of Yevon?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

You lot are ill in the head aren't you


I missed you guys


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

Holy shit Nois you joined before me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Holy shit Nois you joined before me.



zael is so slow.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Nois is old school


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I joined in the first week of January 2005 iirc. I'm so oldschool the Blender folk wanted to buy my account from me...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I always just kinda figured I was the oldest guy in here apart froM CMX.

And that one guy who posted a lot for a while but is gone now. I honestly can't recall his username... Liked Mass Effect a lot.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Kory Matthews


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup, was Kory

Didn't he argue with Esura a lot?

Then again, who doesn't argue with E-baby


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Another one not posting ehre anymore...


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm posting again, I genuinely missed this thread


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

We stopped being the worst thread too 

DMC thread is officially the worst thread in the Gaming Dept


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Nois said:


> I'm posting again, I genuinely missed this thread



 He does not though...he hates us, like zen.


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

Is that where the mods make fun of users now?

zen loves us, but it's a tough love


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I'm in an FF mood so I should be sticking around for a bit.

Might even have some surprises for you all such as new games I'm playing


----------



## Nois (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm currently discussing a purchase of a Motorola Defy, dude fucked up a software upgrade and it doesn't switch on... so he's selling it for a quarter of the worth.

And I'm smarphone savvy

Dose FF 7-9 gon b mine


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2012)

Think of me as Papa bush from Koizumi and you lot are GWB jr.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm playing Tekken Tag Tournament 2. Asuka and Jun is where it's at.

Tired of playing Final Fantasy atm.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2012)

whats final fantasy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, that crappy movie with James Woods.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking back at FF8 (played some today) I have to say that while many points were off. I have to give it credit for the premise it had and what it did with Seifer, Squall, and Ultimecia character wise. I'd have added Quistis but her story got cut way too early.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

VIII is one of those games that are better on the next play through or after a few years.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd think it'd have been better if it wasn't so half arsed in production.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

But it out sold FF VII.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

So what?

Despite that Square had a legit foot in the grave financially (Spirits within was more like a shotgun to a cripple than a coup de grace.)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So what?
> 
> Despite that Square had a legit foot in the grave financially (Spirits within was more like a shotgun to a cripple than a coup de grace.)



 How could anybody forget about that movie. When they made that maybe we should have then picked up on something about to go bad for the company...but we were distracted by X.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

company was going bad a bit before that.

Mainly cause Square has always sucked at an administrative level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> company was going bad a bit before that.
> 
> Mainly cause Square has always sucked at an administrative level.



 It has been awhile, what other stuff were they doing? You mean right after the success of VII they started fucking up? or before? or during?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

Was during.

Mainly cause they cut tie from Nintendo. They weren't used to garnering a deal with other businesses. They allocated too much time in 7

8 was understaffed due to team split for The Spirit Within. On top of that 8 got rushed for the christmas season (not exactly sure by how much, but the earliest I heard was six months ahead of schedule) due to 7's immense popularity which cut into the funding of Xenogears (you can tell by how poor the later half of the game seems in comparison to the earlier half)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

See what happens when you stray from nintendo 
Honestly though discs.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I remember watching part of Spirits Within at a friend's house when I was a little kid. We were hyped because it had Final Fantasy in the name. 

After about 20 minutes of watching it, I think I walked out of the room.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2012)

The fact a game as horrid as FF8 stole the budget of one of the best JRPGs of that generation is proof there is no God.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

When I first watched Spirits Within I've not yet played too many FF games, so I kinda liked it. Then I went through FF 6-9...

Next time I watched that I almost kicked the screen


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

I wonder what would happen if SE announced they want to make a Nintendo exclusive FF game

But then again, they'd probably take a decade to develop it, so my kids have a bigger shot at seeing that happen and enjoying it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Depends. Main title or spin-off?


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

I was thinking main title

Nintendo would have to stick a golden pole up SE's ass for that to hapen though...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

they've already done Exclusive FF's for Nintendo.

Though I honestly doubt they'd ever go back to being one console titles for and main game.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The fact a game as horrid as FF8 stole the budget of one of the best JRPGs of that generation is proof there is no God.



The proof that a game that'd be taken by the masses as a sequel to an RPG proves that Square is actually  smart at times.

It's stupid at a production level, but it was pure financial genius at the time.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll laugh my ass off if Kingdom Hearts 3 ends up being a WiiU exclusive.

And then there's always that rumor of the FF7 remake.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

They could never do a FF7 remake to the standards and expectations of the populace without selling every damn asset they own.

PSX era isn't being held off because SE doesn't like you people.

It's being held off because there's little chance in hell they could turn over anything remotely resembling a decent profit from it and the capital shoved into any one would bury them.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

The only possible way for FFVII to be remade just as the fans want it is probably if they just redid it literally changing nothing but the graphics...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

And that'd still cost a hell of a lot of money.  Changing prerendered to the current standards is actually the biggest damn issue.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

That's why I hope Versus comes out and really IS what they want it to be. It's not even like I want it, I just hope it rapes everynoe's senses with awesomeness.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

The most feasible course for them is to do the PSX era like Type 0

And that's still no guarantee of anything.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

I think remaking the PSX games for the Vita would be decent

And that co-op thing from Type-0 is whack


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

The vita needs something, thats for sure. Only thing it has is Project Diva f. It needs a big name RPG.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think remaking the PSX games for the Vita would be decent
> 
> And that co-op thing from Type-0 is whack



Type 0's co op portion is actually pretty great. When you can get someone to actually play that is who isn't japanese  That makes the wifi completely useless


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

I figure 

Damn, I need to sell my soul


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

I really wanna play it

but I want the whole thing in a language I can understand.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

Learn Japanese


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Was during.
> 
> Mainly cause they cut tie from Nintendo. They weren't used to garnering a deal with other businesses. They allocated too much time in 7
> 
> 8 was understaffed due to team split for The Spirit Within. On top of that 8 got rushed for the christmas season (not exactly sure by how much, but the earliest I heard was six months ahead of schedule) due to 7's immense popularity which cut into the funding of Xenogears (you can tell by how poor the later half of the game seems in comparison to the earlier half)



ooohhhhh, that makes sense.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *See what happens when you stray from nintendo*
> Honestly though discs.



 You start off pretty damn good.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

fuck that noise.

Anways apparently somebody's translating FF8 ultimania for character profiles.

They got squall finished


*Spoiler*: __ 



Garden Assessment

Affiliated to Balamb Garden, cadet for the special task force SeeD. An excellent student who has mastered every trial and examination without difficulty, he has a particular disposition towards skill in battle, and he effortlessly wields a special weapon that has fallen out of use in modern times due to being hard to use, the gunblade. 

Even though his true strength marks him as the strongest contender for next term's exam, he always keeps his distance from others, and his silent, uncivil personality as a loner has led to him being seen as one of the troubled youths within Garden. His complete apathy and rejection towards other people might be aloofness at best, or could be called a manifestation of his fear of people at worst. Still, there is no shortage of Garden students who would acknowledge him as a superior, so he could be said to have some charisma.

PERSONAL STATS

Age: 17
Height: 177cm
Birthday: August 23
Blood type: AB
Weapon of choice: Gunblade
Special skill: Renzokuken ["Flowing Blade"]

ANOTHER PERSON's EYE 

"Do you enjoy always coldly letting your friends down like that?" (Rinoa)

Since he didn't want to offer optimistic comfort, Squall faced intense protest from Rinoa. His excessive apathy towards others is the underlying reason for this coolness, not his demeanor as a professional mercenary.

"You're...the type who hates people prying, aren't you?" (Old fisherman)

This was said to Squall when he got angry after thinking he was being made fun of. His behavior of strong rejection towards those who would try to understand his hidden inner side can be understood as the opposite of what others perceive.

"So my team consists of chicken-wuss and a guy who's just discovered the opposite sex, huh..." (Seifer)

This was said to mock Squall for asking about the girl he met in the infirmary, but strangely, as the story goes on after that, he undergoes a dramatic change in spite of being a late bloomer. Maybe he waited for the springtime of his youth...?

SQUALL MAP 

[It's basically the world map with a lot of locations relevant to Squall marked on it. Not sure if this is worth translating, since it just sums up the events of the game]


MAP GUIDE

Balamb Garden

The initial scenes of Garden life is a perfect opportunity to get a sense of Squall's principle of complete self-reliance. After the SeeD inauguration party, he can be seen completely and coldly brushing off Quistis' troubles at the secret area, acting in a way that would get him chased down by the Trepe fan club if they knew about it.

"Other people's troubles and uncertainties...even if you make me listen to all that, what am I supposed to say about it?"

"I just need somebody to listen" (Quistis)

"In that case, you might as well go talk to a wall."

Trabia Garden

Through Irvine's recollections, Squall also regained his own lost memories. His form walking around images from the past at the orphanage he grew up in might also be said to be foreshadowing of the scenes that will appear during the climax. This is an important scene where we get to see the early childhood of the main characters.

"Sis...where did you go? Don't you like me anymore?"(young Squall)

"Even if I say so myself, I ended up pretty pitiful." 

Esthar National Sorceress Memorial Hall - Edea's House

With the gunblade spinning, Rinoa was brought back. Being cut free by the man she loves, this intense scene shows how things have become more passionate than might be expected.
Afterwards, at Edea's house, a more confused and apologetic side of Squall can be seen when he forgets about the conversation about memories and is cornered by Rinoa.

"You're just in time again. ...but you came. I don't want to have any regrets."

"No, this is definitely the GF's fault. That's why I forgot."

IMPRESSIVE WORDS FROM KAZUSHIGE NOJIMA

In the beginning, we had a scene where he talked a lot about the things he liked, so we discussed what it'd be cool for him to like. We settled on silver accessories, but...really, his favorite thing has to be card games. Since no matter what town he goes to, he walks around playing card games. (Laughs)
Also, Ellone understood the relationship Squall and herself have/had right from the beginning. That turned out to be very important for Squall, didn't it? But there were some things he couldn't manage to say in return.




He also facepalms more than any other character in the entire series.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

Squall and Zell are actually cool. I dislike Squall's weirdness a bit, but he's still pretty well designed in termsof looks and such.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey zen, where did you get that translation? I'm just wondering because I know a guy who did translations way back and was also a big fan of FFVIII and I'm wondering if it's him.
He usually went by the handle of Squall_of_SeeD


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

nah   guy name gwendal. He's currently translating Xenogears stuff.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2012)

Well that's even better! Got a link?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You start off pretty damn good.



It's true though it's like some kind of curse.
Scary brrrrr.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

What5 is being discussed kind sirs?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

not much

just got off translation talks and how SE management is terribad.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

oh so the usual

just got bad home, and am a bit drunk...

I want to replay FFVII


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

so go replay it.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have a system taht plays it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

Thought you had a PS2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2012)

Use an emeulator.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a netbook with a linux as my main computer now. And I have made it a point of honour not to emulate anything untill I am able to emulate it on a phone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

Nois said:


> I have a netbook with a linux as my main computer now. And I have made it a point of honour not to emulate anything untill I am able to emulate it on a phone



 That is ridiculous...you are ridiculous!


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

Once I get that phone, you're gonna be envious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

Nois said:


> Once I get that phone, you're gonna be envious



 Not if I use Mug.


----------



## Nois (Sep 14, 2012)

Unless you meant Mog, but misspelled, I dun know what you mean dewd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

Nois said:


> Unless you meant Mog, but misspelled, I dun know what you mean dewd


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh right, THAT skill.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2012)

guys.. The list is done.


100 - Ys Book I & II 
99 - Lunar: Eternal Blue 
98 - Shadow Hearts: Covenant 
97 - Final Fantasy VIII 
96 - Phantasy Star 
95 - The Legend of Dragoon 
94 - Vagrant Story 
93 - Tales of Phatansia
92 - Diablo III 
91 - Fable II 
90 - Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4 
89 - Fallout: New Vegas 
88 - Final Fantasy IX 
87 - Lufia II: Rise of the Sinistrals 
86 - Shadowrun 
85 - Breath of Fire III
84 - Kingdom Hearts 
83 - Fire Emblem 
82 - Might and Magic VI: The Mandate of Heaven 
81 - Dragon Warrior VII 
80 - Dungeon Master
79 - Icewind Dale 2
78 - The Witcher 2
77 - Tales of Symphonia
76 - Illusion of Gaia
75 - Front Mission 3
74 - Wizardry 8
73 - Final Fantasy
72 - Grandia 2
71 - The Bard's Tale
70 - Demon's Souls
69 - Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
68 - Kingdom Hearts 2
67 - Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
66 - Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
65 - Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
64 - Final Fantasy X
63 - Skies of Arcadia
62 - The World Ends With You
61 - Chrono Cross
60 - EVE Online
59 - Phantasy Star IV
58 - Freedom Force
57 - Mass Effect 2
56 - Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together
55 - Monster Hunter Tri
54 - Neverwinter Nights 2
53 - Ultima VII
52 - Odin Sphere
51 - Wild Arms 
50 - Golden Sun 
49 - Dragon Quest V 
48 - Tales of Destiny 
47 - Xenogears
46 - Pool of Radiance 
45 - Disgaea 
44 - Suikoden II 
43 - Valkyria Chronicles 
42 - Lunar: Silver Star Story 
41 - Xenoblade Chronicles 
40 - Ogre Battle: The March of the Black Queen 
39 - Ultima Underworld: The Stygian Abyss 
38 - Phantasy Star II 
37 - Guild Wars 
36 - Shining Force II 
35 - Pokemon Black/White 
34 - Fallout 
33 - Ultima Online 
32 - The Elder Scrolls: Morrowind 
31 - Neverwinter Nights 
30 - Jade Empire
29 - Dragon Warrior
28 - Fallout 2
27 - Dragon Quest VIII
26 - Ultima IV
25 - Deus Ex
24 - Baldur's Gate
23 - Phantasy Star Online
22 - Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
21 - Super Mario RPG
20 - Everquest
19 - System Shock 2
18 - Dark Souls
17 - Earthbound
16 - Diablo
15 - Secret of Mana
14 - Final Fantasy Tactics
13 - Planescape Torment
12 - Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
11 - Final Fantasy VII
10 - Fallout 3
9 - Mass Effect 1
8 - World of Warcraft
7 - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
6 - Diablo 2
5 - Final Fantasy IV
4 - Pokemon Red/Blue
3 - Baldur's Gate 2
2 - Chrono Trigger
1 - *Final Fantasy VI*



Overall the list is bad even with my favorite rpg of all time being number 1


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2012)

Man, Red/Blue aint close to being that good

and FF4 above anything from the mother series is straight crazy.

Also like how B/W is so high up despite largely being considered a failure.

18.Dark Souls
70.Demon Souls

hahahaha wow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2012)

Terrible list...terrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2012)

My girlfriend likes Fable. I've thought about trying it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2012)

I was watching this list on GAF. I don't like the list personally (FFVI being #1 and CT being #2 out of 100 RPGs is a fucking joke, yes I said it...got something to say?) but like all lists, someone is bound to not like it.



zenieth said:


> Man, Red/Blue aint close to being that good
> 
> and FF4 above anything from the mother series is straight crazy.
> 
> ...



.....what? You aren't talking about PKMN Black and White right?


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Dark Souls is alot better than Demon Souls, but it looks like IGN couldn't handle it's difficulty 

70 :heston


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Chrono Trigger should have been #1. And Black/white IS to high.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Chrono Trigger should have been #1. And Black/white IS to high.



LOL hell no.

And I wasn't talking about B/W's ranking. I'm just wondering in what universe is B/W considered a failure? Its largely considered to be the best or second best Pokemon game out, with Heart Gold/Soul Silver behind it or ahead depending on the person you ask. 

Pokemon Red/Blue shouldn't of ranked at all.


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

I've only played a bit of B/W, but somehow it didn't impress me all that much. HG/SS and Platinum are my favourites mostly because it incorporated the most of what I always expected the Pokemon games to be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2012)

i disagree with that list's order immesely


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate how everyone that does not like the top 2 or any other older game always chalk it up to nostalgia.


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

Pokemon Blue was the first game ever that I spent over 170h of gameplay on

I was 12







...






I will never be 12 again


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Xenogears, Vagrant Story, Witcher 2 and Chrono Cross ranked so low definitely makes me think they have no idea what they're talking about

CCross, Skies of Arcadia and TWEWY only slightly above FFX? :allofmyhestons

Guild Wars and Pokemon BW make it on this list? 

Skyrim so high up? 

The only one they got right is FF tactics, though it should still have been in the top 10

Another case of, "can't spell ignorant without IGN" yadayadayada blah blah blah etc etc


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


>



I've only now noticed that response

You Zidane boy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

*[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Nois said:


> I've only now noticed that response
> 
> You Zidane boy?










The hell is this math shit in my FF?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Nois said:


> I've only now noticed that response
> 
> You Zidane boy?







Unlosing Ranger said:


> *[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*



I dislike whoever got you into mafia.



The World said:


> The hell is this math shit in my FF?



 Who said mugging would be a simple process? It is just not stabbing and swiping world.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh would have said the same thing 

Slashing bitches cunts is all I do errday


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

*[Vote Mug VastoLorDae]*


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

*[Vote Mug VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

The World said:


> Gilgamesh would have said the same thing
> 
> Slashing bitches cunts is all I do errday



 World it is just not cutting bitches and taking their weapons. You have to make it look good and that is where the calculations come from. Gilgamesh just makes it look good.



Nois said:


> *[Vote Mug VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh is on the god tier with Ultros. Their mugging just looks good by default

I have to go to a wedding in 3h...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


>



            .


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Nois said:


> Gilgamesh is on the god tier with Ultros. Their mugging just looks good by default
> 
> I have to go to a wedding in 3h...




Get some bridesmaid pussy 

Do it for the FFthread

And when you splooge on their faces yell out "YOU SPOONY BARD!"


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Or

* Cloud*
_  (To Barrett) You look like a bear wearing a marshmallow._

That'll get 'em wet


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

Worl

Well, I'm going with this boobalicious friend of mine... wouldn't mind getting some of that pie:ho


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Suplex dem titties 

Sabin style


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

The World said:


> Suplex dem titties
> 
> Sabin style


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it how the tip of his nose slightly reaches outside the panel


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

One of the best moments in the whole franchise


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Sabin would be Wakka's abusive older brother


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

He'd fucking pop Wakka's head with that biceps

But imagine a main title Dissidia style

Wakka, Sabin and Zell in one party

And Tifa...

Ultimate Jock Team


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Nois said:


> He'd fucking pop Wakka's head with that biceps
> 
> But imagine a main title Dissidia style
> 
> ...



*FISTS OF FURY*

Brawlers are the best

Too bad Jecht wasn't one



Bitchslaps, bitchslaps everywhere


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

You forgot Yang too 

The best after Sabin


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't forgotten him, but couldn't be arsed to edit him in like I did Tifa after a moment


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you just take a nap too?

I just passed the fuck out not even realizing how late it was

I'm so old


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2012)

They  all eat Prishe's TDT

In a cage match

No survivors


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2012)

Jecht would ruin dat booty


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2012)

Can't he already got done in by a rum runner clothsine to the neck


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2012)

you know presentation is a hell of a thing

Here's the first half of Disc 1 of FF8

You're basically a team that just recently became certified Contract Soldiers through a test where you helped to end a war between two countries, much to the chagrin of your commanding officers who honestly believed that if you did a worse job they could have extended it for another week and worked out another contract from the hiring country. After "graduation" you're sent to help Female Che Guevera overthrow the government occupying an oppressed country by kidnapping the president and his entourage as they're heading to make a international address.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Sabin
Prishe
Tifa
Yang


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hate how everyone that does not like the top 2 or any other older game always chalk it up to nostalgia.


 I like the Number 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like the Number 1



 Then I was not talking about you, dummy!


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hate how everyone that does not like the top 2 or any other older game always chalk it up to nostalgia.



Who said anything about nostalgia? I sure didn't although I damn sure could make that argument for that list. I just don't think FFVI or CT should of been that high in a list of 100 RPGs that includes both western and Japanese RPGs from varying generations. Hell, I think FFVII is superior to VI and CT in every way and I still wouldn't want FFVII to be number one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm just glad Xenogears was decently high.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who said anything about nostalgia? I sure didn't although I damn sure could make that argument for that list. I just don't think FFVI or CT should of been that high in a list of 100 RPGs that includes both western and Japanese RPGs from varying generations. Hell, I think FFVII is superior to VI and CT in every way and I still wouldn't want FFVII to be number one.



 Ok for the first part take out all the games from lets say 1998 and older. And tell me you can find the same amount of games new then that that should be on the list. Or lets say you keep those said older games but should be rated higher. This is not just directed at you, Esura.

 As for you thinking CT, VI, or VII should not be #1 or that high to begin with, the people have spoken. More people have played and/or enjoyed these titles then any other. It does not matter if any other games had anything better to offer in terms of gameplay or perhaps even story. Those ones obviously did not make as big as an impact as said 3 or any other of the top 10.

 But like I said...list is terrible for the most part, but they did get most of the top 20 right.


----------



## Nois (Sep 15, 2012)

Got back from the wedding... me and the bride were wondering for a week now, where do we know each other from...

Turns out we made out once


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2012)

That is an amazing story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2012)

Nois said:


> Got back from the wedding... me and the bride were wondering for a week now, where do we know each other from...
> 
> Turns out we made out once



 Did you tell that to the groom?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2012)

You and your stories Nois.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

Nois said:


> Got back from the wedding... me and the bride were wondering for a week now, where do we know each other from...
> 
> Turns out we made out once



Did you mess with her after?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2012)

> 6 - Diablo 2
> 5 - Final Fantasy IV
> 4 - Pokemon Red/Blue
> 3 - Baldur's Gate 2
> ...


Well this top 6 is pretty good.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ok for the first part take out all the games from lets say 1998 and older. And tell me you can find the same amount of games new then that that should be on the list. Or lets say you keep those said older games but should be rated higher. This is not just directed at you, Esura.


Wait...what?



> As for you thinking CT, VI, or VII should not be #1 or that high to begin with, the people have spoken. *More people have played and/or enjoyed these titles then any other. **It does not matter if any other games had anything better to offer in terms of gameplay or perhaps even story. *Those ones obviously did not make as big as an impact as said 3 or any other of the top 10.



So...in other words...nostalgia? Got ya. I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but you are pretty much trying to say, "It's not nostalgia, but it's nostalgia."

Also, FFVII's impact in the genre I'd argue is greater than FFVI's and CTs. It did popularize the genre more in this region than the other two.



> But like I said...list is terrible for the most part, but they did get most of the top 20 right.



So list is only shit except for the top 20 which has your favorites in it?

It is shit in general, although I'd give them the benefit of the doubt because...making a list of 100 RPGs ain't easy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did you mess with her after?



She turned you down didn't she?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what?



 Nevermind then...



> So...in other words...nostalgia? Got ya. I'm not trying to be a dick or anything but you are pretty much trying to say, "It's not nostalgia, but it's nostalgia."
> 
> Also, FFVII's impact in the genre I'd argue is greater than FFVI's and CTs. It did popularize the genre more in this region than the other two.



 Esura this is not the top current RPGs list. This is an all times list. People who have played these rpgs can go back and enjoy them almost as much as they did the first time. And people who have not played them can enjoy them to a certain extent. If a current rpg you like can stand the test of time(VI) or gain more popularity over time(CT) it will move up or get on the list.

 You are set in "In the moment" Mode. So of course you will make the nostalgia excuse.



> *So list is only shit except for the top 20 which has your favorites in it?*
> 
> It is shit in general, although I'd give them the benefit of the doubt because...making a list of 100 RPGs ain't easy.



Esura...god dammit...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

When Esura thinks that XIII is a good game, what else do you expect


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Esura this is not the top current RPGs list. This is an all times list.* People who have played these rpgs can go back and enjoy them almost as much as they did the first time. And people who have not played them can enjoy them to a certain extent. If a current rpg you like can stand the test of time(VI) or gain more popularity over time(CT) it will move up or get on the list.
> 
> You are set in "In the moment" Mode. So of course you will make the nostalgia excuse.


No shit. FFVI over 100 great RPGs of all time? ALL TIME? What the fuck is "in the moment" mode?

Also, you was the one who brought up nostalgia in the first place!


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> When Esura thinks that XIII is a good game, what else do you expect



And relevance to what the fuck we are talking about....how?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> No shit. FFVI over 100 great RPGs of all time? ALL TIME? What the fuck is "in the moment" mode?
> 
> *Also, you was the one who brought up nostalgia in the first place!*



 Name 3 games definitively better. And not by personal preference.

 Bolded has absolutely nothing to do why I facepalmed.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Name 3 games definitively better.* And not by personal preference.
> 
> Bolded has absolutely nothing to do why I facepalmed.



Ok then. Excluding story, since that would be going into personal preference territory...

Phantasy Star IV
FFVII
Parasite Eve
Dragon Quest IV
Dragon Quest VIII
Persona 3 FES
Persona 4
FFX
Xenoblade
Hyperdimension Neptunia mk2
Tales of Vesperia
Tales of Graces f
Trails in the Sky
Lunar The Silver Star

etc. and many more....and I'm not joking. I can do the same for FFVII too and I love that game.


Now in before someone goes "YOU CANT COMPARE OLDER GAMES WITH NEWER ONES" or some other shit and we end up going into circles...even though they got that buggy piece of shit Skyrim at the top of the list.

And man my irritation at this topic is getting my Jun fucked up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

Esura loses the winner is VastoLorDae.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well if I make a top 20 rpg's of all time, a lot of people are going to get upset with me. I am not a wrpg player.. so...


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2012)

I have returned from the land of slumber

And the groom is a cool dude


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if I've ever seen a tops list from a site that hasn't been called shit by the majority. Lets see if the fans have better luck. Heres unikgamers top 20 RPGs based off the main list(unikgamer's list is everchanging and is decided by the members). I was going to do it based off the RPG list but I forgot that they divide WRPG's from JRPG's.

1. Mass Effect 2
2. Final Fantasy VII
3. Fallout 3
4. Chrono Trigger
5. Mass Effect
6. The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
7. Final Fantasy X
8. Final Fantasy VI
9. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
10. Diablo II
11. Pokemon Red/Blue/Green
12. Final Fantasy IX
13. The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
14. Deus Ex
15. World of Warcraft
16. Pokemon Gold and Silver
17. Final Fantasy VIII
18. Dragon Age: Origins
19. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
20. Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn

Note: Skyrim is lower than the other two due to it being newer. Games gain spots by accumulating points from their position on a persons top 25.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I know FFVIII doesn't belong on there at the very least.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2012)

Didn't know you were the reviewer of everybody's top 25 list Zael.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2012)

Where's FF V on that list.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2012)

The answer you're looking for is "not there."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Didn't know you were the reviewer of everybody's top 25 list Zael.



It's a hard job but somebody has to do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Decent top 20 from over there in the UK.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia better than FFVI



                     .


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't try to make this some issue by selectively editing shit. You know exactly which Neptunia I'm talking about, which I bet....no one in this fucking thread has played.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok then. Excluding story, since that would be going into personal preference territory...
> 
> Phantasy Star IV
> FFVII
> ...



Most of those games are not even close to being wildly considered in the top 15 all time rpgs.



Esura said:


> Don't try to make this some issue by selectively editing shit. You know exactly which Neptunia I'm talking about, which I bet....no one in this fucking thread has played.



 Mad because you think no one in this thread plays any rpg but FF or SE games. We all do not think a FF or any other SE game are better then every other rpg. Esura really, get over yourself.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys, strting with FF VI, which of the main titles do you think is the easiest? I mean, getting all the bonuses, side stories and quests etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

FFXIII is by far the easiest  cause there are zero side stories, no extra summons, characters, break limits, and the quests amount to little more than "go here and defeat X monster and get an item that ultimately doesn't matter because you already beat the game, maxed out your characters and are only going to be playing if you like the battle system THAT MUCH".


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Nois said:


> Hey guys, strting with FF VI, which of the main titles do you think is the easiest? I mean, getting all the bonuses, side stories and quests etc.



 Without a doubt FFX


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Most of those games are not even close to being wildly considered in the top 15 all time rpgs.


So its a big popularity contest influenced by nostalgia correct?



> Mad because you think no one in this thread plays any rpg but FF or SE games. We all do not think a FF or any other SE game are better then every other rpg. Esura really, get over yourself.



How about you get off that fucking high horse of yours, seriously.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2012)

I see

How about VI-IX?


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2012)

About what? What to play?

I'd say VIII. Just came to mind.

EDIT: OHHH easiest....then VII.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2012)

I see I see

I'm gathering ideas and opinions I'll just replay 7-9 in the natural order then


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> So its a big popularity contest influenced by nostalgia correct?
> Phantasy Star IV-1994
> Lunar The Silver Star-1993
> Dragon Quest IV-1992
> ...


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 16, 2012)

Easiest FF to get everything is undeniably X-2, especially in comparison to  XIII which has shit like Long Gui to fight and the hours of grinding necessary to get every accessory and weapon in the game or X which I have yet to defeat the Creation monsters/Dark Aeons and Penance. 

Just from watching my cousin play it I know XII is an absolute b**** to get everything in because of how many freaking side quests there are to do in that game.


----------



## Nois (Sep 16, 2012)

FFXII gives me a hard on when it comes to "difficulty of getting shit".


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Just from watching my cousin play it I know XII is an absolute b**** to get everything in because of how many freaking side quests there are to do in that game.



Don't forget about the bullshit Zodiak Spear sidequest. who ever thought that was a good idea needs to get shot.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 16, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> Don't forget about the bullshit Zodiak Spear sidequest. who ever thought that was a good idea needs to get shot.



Isn't that the weapon where you can't get it if you open any one of six chests, a fact the game gives you absolutely no warning to.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Isn't that the weapon where you can't get it if you open any one of six chests, a fact the game gives you absolutely no warning to.



lol, yeah. I only found out midway through my playthrough of FF XII. this was my reaction . 
I think only the excalabur sidequest in FF IX comes close to that level of bullshit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Most of those games are not even close to being wildly considered in the top 15 all time rpgs.*
> 
> 
> 
> Mad because you think no one in this thread plays any rpg but FF or SE games. We all do not think a FF or any other SE game are better then every other rpg. Esura really, get over yourself.


 I disagree, Xenoblade Chronicles is..


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2012)

Nope       .

Top 25 or 30 at best


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

I can not say with Xenoblade as I have not played it and it is on wii.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2012)

Issues with gaming top anythings is that there's rarely any credentials in the people who create them.

As a Mass Media, gaming is lax.

Personal opinion overshadows credentials 9/10.

You wouldn't see Twilight on the Top 20 fiction novels of all time from a reputable book site. Because where it might be a mass mover of money, it's credentials are laughable at best.

Gaming can't have a respectable list of anything until there's actual criteria put in place and actual experts to rate these things.

Cause any joe blow can craft a top 20. It takes an expert to make one that is as infallible as possible.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2012)

IGN should be experts in gaming journalism, yet their lists are still laughable and of ill repute


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2012)

Squeenix's NA blog has a


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm bad at remembering quotes.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh god this discussion is making me want to replay FFX so bad but I need to wait until I get a new memory card. 

Damn it, okay new plan to appease my need for a dose of FFX I will list my favorite 5 bosses from the game, feel free to do the same for your favorite FF games if you wish.

*5) Sinspawn Gui*

I've always LOVED this fight, 12,000 HP, hits like a tank, shields itself and great music make this fight . Even if you use aeons, this thing still puts up a fight. Not to mention this is the first fight I ever saw in this game, because my cousin who had the game before me brought it over one day and she was stuck on this boss and we took turns trying to beat him. This guy introduced me to FFX and that alone even if the fight wasn't great would get him on this list.

*4) Evrae*

Bevelle's red carpet was definitely a better aerial battle than Sin (big fish was too easy for my liking) was IMO and there are several reasons why he is so great. First, you pump this guy full of missiles and he still comes back for more, you have no aeons and he has a shitload of HP, not to mention when he casts haste on himself  oh lord did he kick my ass a fair few times. Barely giving you time to heal before he shoots another big ass poison attack made this guy a tense, fast paced battle where you really needed to plan ahead to survive and a sure candidate for one of the top boss fights.

*3) Braska's Final Aeon*

I'm not going to lie seeing him shoot his hand up over the side of the platform and then hauling his GIANT ass up made me literally yell out HOLY S*** the first time I saw him. No bloody wonder this dude beat Sin. Without over grinding, getting any celestial weapons and doing a lot of side stuff this makes for one hell of a final boss battle. He has the second best battle music in the entire game, can actually heal himself, has the capacity to to kill any member of your team in one hit (your entire party in form 2) and even if you beat the first form he proceeds to pull a HUGE sword out of his gut and fights you again with twice the HP and stronger attacks. Jecht you are a BAMF.

*2) Seymour Flux*

Why not Omnis you ask, because while he had the best battle music in the series he was far too easy and not really that fun a boss. Flux on the other hand not only had the best cut scene build up, his design was sweet, that lance/full life combo is a pain. You summon, he says lol no and instant kills your aeons, his attacks are awesome, and he took me more retries to beat than any other Seymour fight due to Total Annihilation where he just blows your party straight to hell by bombarding your ass with missiles, he is one of the reasons I love mighty guard  although I did hope thas as Tidus said he would just stay up there but nothing would prepare me for the number one boss in the game

*1) Yunalesca*

Auron's f***ing speech had so pumped up for this, the music is absolutely perfect for this fight, the scene before the fight starts before this fight starts is one of the most  moments in the entire game and seeing her kill Auron just gave me the most drive ever to slaughter this long dead whore. SHE'S GOT THREE GOD DAMN PHASES, the only such battle in the entire game, she inflicts zombie, curse, confusion and others. Has megadeath, heals herself, changes her pattern in each phase. Her third form is one of the scariest looking bosses I've seen in a non-horror game and it still manages to cool as hell. IMO the most fun, one of the most challenging and definitely the most epic boss fight in the entire game (at least story wise).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm trying to think of something from Xenogears. I glanced at that thread and was appalled (but not surprised) to see none.

Even if it was:

I am
a man
! of the sea!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2012)

The World said:


> IGN should be experts in gaming journalism, yet their lists are still laughable and of ill repute



journalism is more than playing games and writing review on them.

It'd be laudable if any of IGN's staff were successful journalists in other fields


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

When was the last time we could get an optional character? Was VII or Tactics really the last one?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

quina sorta was optional


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> quina sorta was optional



 Was s/he? Even so...it still feels like a long time. Since it has been over 10 years.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, Quina was kinda optional. It wasn't necessary to pick him/her up until you go to Fossil Roo.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 17, 2012)

I missed Quina on my first playthrough when I rented IX for the first time. Thats why I never got passed Gizamaluke and started over years later.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

s/he's a slippery lil qu


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Quina is one of my favorite characters, though. I love me that Blue Magic, especially Mighty Guard and White Wind.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

Quina was amazing.

I loved the character.

I also especially loved the whole personal themes that each FF9 member had to perfectly sum up their character.


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2012)

Quina da baws

Those forks were epik.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I think my favorite character in the whole game was Vivi. He just grows so much as a character. All the characters do, for the most part. One of the reasons I love FF9.


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Vivi and Zidane could be seen as parallels due to being "artificial". But yeah, Vivi's growth and overal attitude was very nice

All this makes me wanna replay the game

Also, Quina being optional makes Amarant redundant in my eyes... I seriously remember like 2 scenes with the dude...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Poetic like no other.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 17, 2012)

Zidane is a dude looks like a lady!!


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd love to see a similar thing done with 7 and 8


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful. Best idle title screen cutscenes ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2012)

The810kid said:


> I missed Quina on my first playthrough when I rented IX for the first time. Thats why I never got passed Gizamaluke and started over years later.



Gizamaluke can be surprisingly tough.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Gizmaluke is always a lot easier if you give Zidane his The Ogre weapon and use Soul Blade on Gizmaluke. It won't do any damage, but it will blind the bastard, making his physical attacks miss a lot more. Then all you have to do is watch out for Tsunami.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

